# Variety of Singles from Pick & Mix at Attitude- Pics



## Barrelhse (Dec 28, 2010)

This thread is to show people what some of these strains look like, in case you may have wondered about any of them. ... All these were bought as singles, just one of each. I'll start the thread with some strains in flower. 
Pic #1- Missing, by Eva Seeds. 
Vegged 60 days
12/12- 24 days 
"fruity sweet, a touch between orange and peach."

#2- Caramelo, Delicious Seeds
Vegged- 41
12/12- 15
Lavender, fruity, 19-20%

#3,4,5 Querkle, TGA Subcool
Vegged- 52
12/12- 48
'Nuff said

#6- Cream Caramel, Sweet Seeds
Vegged- 56
12/12- 36
SCCC 1st place, 2009
"fruit of the cocktail molotov"- gotta love the translation-WTF

#7- same Querkle

I also have going a Pakistan Valley, Strawberry Kush, Pineapple Express, Kushberry Skunk, and Jilly Bean... plus an Agent Orange male and clones from all this stuff. I'll keep adding.
**SPECIAL BONUS: More to go-
Cheesequake, Chocolope, Diesel, Grapefruit, Jack the Ripper, Pandora's Box, Qleaner, Space Queen, 3D, Wild Rose, and some that were paid for last Oct and haven't been shipped yet.
I will keep this updated with pics and info, a few at a time. any Q's on these , just ask.
Also, I had to switch dirt and got Espoma Organic; it's really fucking-up my beautiful plants and I don't recommend it.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 28, 2010)

Love the pic's, lookin forward to seein more too!! Nice work mate.


----------



## brick20 (Dec 28, 2010)

Shit that Qurkle is amazing if u ever came or come across a male i would cross it just for good seeds for the future u know...

I love the sphere shaped buds of most TGA strains,it seems to be a staple with that breeder...


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm having fun with this one. I have 9 plants in 12/12, all different, and more in veg. I just had a Vortex male, so I pollinated one bud on each of the girls. I'll do the same with Agent Orange pollen, and I've saved some, of course!


----------



## brick20 (Dec 28, 2010)

Barrelhse said:


> I'm having fun with this one. I have 9 plants in 12/12, all different, and more in veg. I just had a Vortex male, so I pollinated one bud on each of the girls. I'll do the same with Agent Orange pollen, and I've saved some, of course!


Dude i just love seeds that come from an all-star garden lineup... U never know what u might get especially with TGA...
TGA crosses are a sick line up within its self, i think i seen one strain that have over 5parent strains in its lineage that are
top amongst the growing community...


----------



## brick20 (Dec 28, 2010)

plus if u put like a fancy "label" on them seeds u could "throw" them away and make money recycling...

u know..? keep the planet green... i do it with aluminum cans...


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 29, 2010)

Pics from when they were all children, once, playing with toys. And the thing that you're hearing is only the sound of the low spark of high-heeled boys.
In order: Agent Orange
Vortex 
Missing
Querkle
Caramelo
Cream Caramel
I'll go snap the Jilly Bean now, at about 10 days.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 29, 2010)

11 days from sprout.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 30, 2010)

In the order they uploaded:
~ Querkle- day 50
~ Pakistan Valley- day 15
~ Pak. Val. again. 2 ft. ruler. Went in at 12", vegged 39 days, they suggest 21.
~Querkle again
~Agent Orange, male
~Strawberry Kush- 5 days of 12/12, 48 veg. Was doing great until the Espoma Organic soil. Smells fruity. Also have a Pineapple Exp. in veg that got fucked by the soil, trying to nurse it alittle more b4 flower, but it's already at 8 wks.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 30, 2010)

Right on man, looks good! I am from Mass. It's nice to see the quality of the grow from 'round here!


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 30, 2010)

Love this grow and all the nice strains...happy growing..plus rep..


----------



## thegersman (Dec 30, 2010)

Very Nice !!!!!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Dec 30, 2010)

One seed? I hope youhave cuttings of the querkle. What where u gonna do keep the male if it was one? 

Anyways I'd say your pics are as good as subs no doubt. Wonder when he'll see this. 

Subbed


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 30, 2010)

puck1969 said:


> Right on man, looks good! I am from Mass. It's nice to see the quality of the grow from 'round here!


I'm in a basement near you.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 30, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> One seed? I hope youhave cuttings of the querkle. What where u gonna do keep the male if it was one?
> 
> Anyways I'd say your pics are as good as subs no doubt. Wonder when he'll see this.
> 
> Subbed


 I just went nuts one day looking at Pick & Mix and decided to try for some flavor. Sub has had me drooling for years, so I got several of his. I figured any males will be superior genetics and good for crossing with anything; I'm using some Vortex pollen now on what ever is in flower and will save some. Also have an Agent Orange male about to pop, and a Jilly Bean at 11 days old. Several more to go.
I do have cuttings of the Querkle- one is at 50 days from cut, I just LST'd it. Pic soon. Clones easily.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 31, 2010)

I like the Cream Caramel from Sweet Seeds. (BlackBlue x Maple Leaf Indica x White Rhino) It's at Day 39, has about 21 days to go. It's been sticky for a while, and really smells like caramel- no mistaking it, that's what it smells like when you rub the stem and smell your fingers- just like the Kraft Caramel little square things. Clones well, could be a winner. Doing great despite extreme problems at transplant. The buds are somewhat dense and seem to be all stuck to themselves from the resin, hairs went from white to pink and now seem to be purpling a little. Can you tell I like this one?...BTW, I'm 61 today, growing since 1985. 
The first pic is a seeded bud with Vortex pollen.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 31, 2010)

Clone from the Querkle at 50 days from cut. Recent LST on main cola. Plant stands 15" after bending.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 31, 2010)

Just going in to 12/12, pruned the bottom for clones a few days ago.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking good.I bought 2 querkles from pick n mix and both were male..I will order a single one or two


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 1, 2011)

If anyone wants to post pics of anything, please do. This is intended to be informative and give people a quick look at a variety of strains as shown by growers, not the seed catalogue.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 2, 2011)

*EVA Seeds Missing Feminized

This one is a pleasant surprise so far, although it doesn't clone well for me. (I don't do well with clones, anyway.) 
This one vegged 60 days from seed, and was a victim of Espoma soil. It came around well, though, and as you can see it is a heavy yielding plant. Bud sites up and down the stems are filling in at day 29 [out of 60 recommended for 12/12]. 
I don't know in what order these pics will upload, but they are all of the Missing, taken an hour ago. Some are the same pic, with and without flash.
*


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 2, 2011)

These pics aren't too great, but they show how big and full it is. The red tie marks the bud with Vortex pollen on it. Again, flash on and off.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 4, 2011)

Pakistan Valley- World of Seeds Landrace
"Fruitysweet and highly narcotic, 21.2%"- what's not to like?
They suggest a 3 wk. veg, this bitch does some stretching. I vegged for almost 6 wks. and it was about a foot high, it's been in 12/12 for 20 days and is over 3 ft. I cleaned out the bottom because there was no light down there. It's supposed to be a fast one (45-55), so it should go nuts from here on. Seems to clone well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a couple pics from my pick n mix seeds but i have a shitty cam but if you still want me to post them i will.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I have a couple pics from my pick n mix seeds but i have a shitty cam but if you still want me to post them i will.


 Absolutely! Please do!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

Pics of sour kush aka headband from pick n mix section


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

ghsc bubba kush from pick n mix


----------



## hempstead (Jan 5, 2011)

These are my pick-n-mix grows so far and a few in the tent without pics yet.

First is Seedsman Skunk #1.

Next is Paradise Whiteberry that hermies(myfault of course) and gave me 100s of fem seeds. heh

And here is Joint Dr. Easyrider.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 5, 2011)

Not to be confused with Cream Caramel (Sweet Seeds) that I posted earlier. This one is Lavender sativa crossed with an unknown Indica. "Purple...dense buds...lavender and fruity flavor...19-20%." 63 days. Another tall one, looks like a good producer. It's only on day 23, was vegged for 41.. Caramelo, Delicious Seeds:


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 8, 2011)

I hope someone sees something they'd like to try. If so, feel free to ask me about it. I'll be doing updates and smoke reports. Recently flipped the Srawberry Kush and Pineapple Exp.,and a Querkle clone. At the moment I have a lot of clones being attempted, but will start some new seeds as I have room. Took the Querkle out and chopped about 1/2 a couple of days ago (day 57), letting some ripen more.


----------



## ifartsmoke (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey, I was thinking of getting some of the Querkle, how is the smoke??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

some nugs from my headband


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 8, 2011)

ifartsmoke:
Without any cure it has a nice flavor, but no !!'s. Something sweet, but not really grape, although as the rough edge comes off when more cured the flavor should change. I wake and bake and toke a little all day, sort of "maintenance" mode, so I'm not always a good judge, but this was a noticeable buzz, with a bit of depth and duration. It's not a killer, but above average all around. As Sub says, it's a medium yielder. I think I'll get 1.50-1.75 oz. dried. Those around me think it's pretty strong, with a really nice flavor that nobody can put a name to, but all agree it's a keeper. I'm not sure yet because of room, but I'm keeping 2 clones, plus a bushy clone I just put in to flower. I did cross the Querkle with a Vortex male- who knows. 
I'll see if my 25 yr old daughter will do some in depth smoke reports, using the form. She is more objective because she doesn't smoke as much as I do. (medical, legally disabled from cancer)


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> some nugs from my headband


 What does it smell like? Looks sticky, too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> What does it smell like? Looks sticky, too.


smells just like the fuely sour deisel..Im inlove with this strain the smell the stickyness the buds look covered in trichs very frosty


----------



## redlube (Jan 8, 2011)

great thread. i have been wondering about pe for awhile how does it clone


----------



## ifartsmoke (Jan 8, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> ifartsmoke:
> Without any cure it has a nice flavor, but no !!'s. Something sweet, but not really grape, although as the rough edge comes off when more cured the flavor should change. I wake and bake and toke a little all day, sort of "maintenance" mode, so I'm not always a good judge, but this was a noticeable buzz, with a bit of depth and duration. It's not a killer, but above average all around. As Sub says, it's a medium yielder. I think I'll get 1.75-2.0 oz. dried. Those around me think it's pretty strong, with a really nice flavor that nobody can put a name to, but all agree it's a keeper. I'm not sure yet because of room, but I'm keeping 2 clones, plus a bushy clone I just put in to flower. I did cross the Querkle with a Vortex male- who knows.
> I'll see if my 25 yr old daughter will do some in depth smoke reports, using the form. She is more objective because she doesn't smoke as much as I do. (medical, legally disabled from cancer)


Thanks for the reply!!! I don't smoke much so Maybe good for me and my cronic pain, fibro, panic, IBS? We'll see haha.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 9, 2011)

redlube said:


> great thread. i have been wondering about pe for awhile how does it clone


Really easy- I got 4 for 4, unusual for me.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 12, 2011)

Tonite I have put in to soak the following seeds:

Tangerine Dream- Barney's Farm
Strawberry Diesel- Holy Smoke Seeds
Third Dimension- TGA Subcool
Grapefruit- Female Seeds
Blue Fruit- DinaFem
Agent Orange- TGA Subcool

Why, my mouth is watering just reading the list. Good thing I have other fun stuff growing or I'd go crazy waiting... I got another AO because I had a male and saved pollen, so I'm hoping for a fem this time.
(Updates soon with pics of the 12/12 plants.)
Has anyone grown any of these? They're all new to me.


----------



## ifartsmoke (Jan 13, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Tonite I have put in to soak the following seeds:
> 
> Tangerine Dream- Barney's Farm
> Strawberry Diesel- Holy Smoke Seeds
> ...


I haven't but I wanted to get the strawberry diesel so bad but they are all out! damnit. But Tangerine dream won the CC so it can't be too bad hahaha.


----------



## two2brains (Jan 13, 2011)

that headband will def be the first seed i pick next time i make an order!


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 13, 2011)

Good thread!

Here is a Querkle that is about to get the chop. I've had some smoke and the flavor is great. We also couldn't put a name to the taste. Incense was the main word that kept popping up, but nobody could articulate the flavor well. Subcool lists the strain as an 8 week finisher, but this girl is around week 10. My others will probably go that long as well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

two2brains said:


> that headband will def be the first seed i pick next time i make an order!


You will be a happy man


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

Schmarmpit said:


> Good thread!
> 
> Here is a Querkle that is about to get the chop. I've had some smoke and the flavor is great. We also couldn't put a name to the taste. Incense was the main word that kept popping up, but nobody could articulate the flavor well. Subcool lists the strain as an 8 week finisher, but this girl is around week 10. My others will probably go that long as well.


 That strain is looking really nice...


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 13, 2011)

Schmarmpit said:


> Good thread!
> 
> Here is a Querkle that is about to get the chop. I've had some smoke and the flavor is great. We also couldn't put a name to the taste. Incense was the main word that kept popping up, but nobody could articulate the flavor well. Subcool lists the strain as an 8 week finisher, but this girl is around week 10. My others will probably go that long as well.


Nice!! Looks a lot like mine, sounds like a similar flavor, too. I had to chop at a bit over 8 wks, but should have gone 9 or 10. Hopefully I can leave the clone in for that long. My weight wasn't too much, although it's billed as a light producer by Subcool so I'm not disappointed or surprised. It's good weed, but I'll keep looking for a bigger yielder cuz I don't have room to spare.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I'll do each plant in a different post, otherwise I'll get confused. 
This is Querkle at day 59 when I chopped,. Could have used more time, maybe 7-10.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 13, 2011)

At day 31 of flower, out of 63. Nice plant. I thought I had a full-length shot, but I guess not. Covered in trichs already, and smells like passion flower. Looks like a good yield, too.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 13, 2011)

Day 40 of 56. Very citrus in smell, covered with buds. Glad I tried this one!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 13, 2011)

Day 29 of 50. Sucker REALLY puts on a s-t-r-e-t-c-h. That's a 36" stick, went in at around 12". Should be a good yield from size alone.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 13, 2011)

Has gone from caramel to citrus/dank in smell, very sticky. Had some problems early, but the plant toughed it out and has a lot of appealing qualities. I have some clones from this that got a better start . (pics of one coming up)


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 13, 2011)

In veg for 54 days from cut (45 from root). Has been in 12/12 for 10 days. I just removed the weight I had hanging from the main stem as LST during veg.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 13, 2011)

There are two pics of each, but they didn't upload together. In the order they appear:
Cream Caramel (day 5)
Pineapple Express (day 15)
Strawberry Kush (day 19)
P. Exp.
Str. Kush
Cr. Car.


----------



## Dreamy (Jan 13, 2011)

Definitely going to try to TGA seeds after reading this thread. Good job man!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 13, 2011)

You said chime in so here's my GHS King's kush single I picked up. 6 weeks flower.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 13, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> You said chime in so here's my GHS King's kush single I picked up. 6 weeks flower.


 Cool- that's one I've had my eye on, glad to see it. Pretty plant, nice colors. Keep posting!
What else is in there?


----------



## Canibitual (Jan 13, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> *EVA Seeds Missing Feminized
> 
> This one is a pleasant surprise so far, although it doesn't clone well for me. (I don't do well with clones, anyway.)
> *


 
Here's a tip for cloneing,

I have 99.9% success rate with this,

First, I use 1 1/2inch rockwool cubes , I dunk the cubes in my veg resivoir. Then I pull a clone off, diagonal cut just below a node, then insert in to rockwool, nothing else needed for them...

Here's the main part....

I use standard trays with humidity domes, I put Hydroton or another soiless mix like coco-fiber to cover the bottom of it... I Put water from my veg res.. Being sure to just fill the tray a little bit, not enough to cover the mix or have the clones sitting in water (about 2-3cups), put the clones right on top of the hydroton/coco-fiber... they will constantly get enough water for as long as needed though capilary action... keep the cover closed to keep it humid.. make sure that they are never sitting in water, the rockwool will suck up all it needs, Be sure to spray them down once a day for the first couple days, misting them down with plain water is essential due to them not haveing any other way to absorb water before they have roots...

I figured this way out when wasnt around to water them every day in the trays by themselves, if they are sitting in water they are prone to molding, so this keeps them out of water, but constantly moist... 

after 7-15 days depending on strain/temps you should have a well rooted clone without any hassle or headaches...


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 13, 2011)

Moisture is the main problem- either too much or not enough- when I clone. This method sounds good for controlling that.


----------



## Canibitual (Jan 13, 2011)

that's exactly the problems I had before using it, either I'd not put enough water in and it would evaporate, or I'd put too much in and soak the plants to death...LOL

hope it helps you... it's actually the fastest and easyiest method I've used, even the ez-cloners don't work as well for me...


----------



## Canibitual (Jan 13, 2011)

oh... I use full strength nutes in my veg res, but I've tryied it with plain water, minimum amount of nutes, and veg, and all ways turned out the same... so I'm too lazy to make a batch of water for them, I just take it from my res....LOL

oh, and I don't use cloneing jel or anything like that, they are basically a mold preventer, but they end up makeing my clones take longer to root, I've tested about 3 brands of jel/powder, and they all seem to do it... and I've never seen them "prevent mold"


----------



## Canibitual (Jan 13, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Has gone from caramel to citrus/dank in smell, very sticky. Had some problems early, but the plant toughed it out and has a lot of appealing qualities. I have some clones from this that got a better start . (pics of one coming up)


the cream caramel looks good...

I have the sweet seeds freebies waiting for a trial run... Big Bud, Fast Bud, Green Poison...

I started the Green Poison a week ago... and it was a fast rooter, within 36 hours it was ready from a wet papertowl in a sealed baggie sitting on my t5 fixture (for heat) to go into a 1 1/2" rockwool cube in a 6" pot with hydroton on my veg table, then 2 more days before I saw a 2" sprout.... I don't put my stuff grown from seeds into the cloner, as it seems to not like as much humidity... they're good right away...


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 14, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Cool- that's one I've had my eye on, glad to see it. Pretty plant, nice colors. Keep posting!
> What else is in there?


Yeah I like the colors too. I got lots of strains going right now. Jackberry,Blueberry,Mikado,ISS,Early Purple Kush and OG18. Not all of them recieve the same care as others and some aren't available anymore or are from clones. The only single Fems were this and the OG18 which doesn't get as much light and got pollinated by a hermie I think.

The BB is from Joey Weed through Hempdepot. Planted 2 got 2 females. The Mikado and Romulan are from Federation seeds and this is my first female rom out of 4 plants the mikado was from a single seed. The Jackberry was also from a single seed I planted from reg beans. The EPK was also from reg seed and only one I planted but it hermied on me, not sure if it was environmental stress or genetics. I'll be growing some more because it's great smelling but will watch out for hermies more. I was working with a male so I didn't really want to hang out around them. Oh well I guess.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 14, 2011)

New seeds- the Third Dimension has cracked at 36 hrs, he said it was fast!

Update, 10:30 PM, all seeds are cracked except Tangerine Dream and Strawberry Diesel.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 15, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Yeah I like the colors too. I got lots of strains going right now. Jackberry,Blueberry,Mikado,ISS,Early Purple Kush and OG18. Not all of them recieve the same care as others and some aren't available anymore or are from clones. The only single Fems were this and the OG18 which doesn't get as much light and got pollinated by a hermie I think.
> 
> The BB is from Joey Weed through Hempdepot. Planted 2 got 2 females. The Mikado and Romulan are from Federation seeds and this is my first female rom out of 4 plants the mikado was from a single seed. The Jackberry was also from a single seed I planted from reg beans. The EPK was also from reg seed and only one I planted but it hermied on me, not sure if it was environmental stress or genetics. I'll be growing some more because it's great smelling but will watch out for hermies more. I was working with a male so I didn't really want to hang out around them. Oh well I guess.


 Great selection- you keeping any of them going because it's really good? Or have a favorite?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> New seeds- the Third Dimension has cracked at 36 hrs, he said it was fast!
> 
> Update, 10:30 PM, all seeds are cracked except Tangerine Dream and Strawberry Diesel.


I hope the t.dream cracks for you i want to see how those go


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I hope the t.dream cracks for you i want to see how those go


 Looks like the Tang. Dream is opening, waiting on Strawberry Diesel which I wanted the most- Holy Smoke Seeds may get a thumbs down from me. It's a tiny, misshaped seed, but it was dark... Meanwhile, the other 4 were put in dirt after germ, and all have now sprouted and dropped the seed cover. (Agent Orange, Blue Fruit, Third Dimension, Grapefruit)


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 16, 2011)

I veg on a banquet table with a Panda Film curtain under 48" fluoro's and CFL's, my flowering is done under 1000W HPS in a 4x4 room i made, all in the basement. I move and rotate things constantly in order to give them equal opportunity to grow.. I am renting and can't expand, unfortunately.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 16, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Great selection- you keeping any of them going because it's really good? Or have a favorite?


not sure, I haven't grown any of them but the ISS and Mikado. They are both good but I'm trying some new stuff now. I have a clone of the romulan in case it's really good I might keep it around a while.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Looks like the Tang. Dream is opening, waiting on Strawberry Diesel which I wanted the most- Holy Smoke Seeds may get a thumbs down from me. It's a tiny, misshaped seed, but it was dark... Meanwhile, the other 4 were put in dirt after germ, and all have now sprouted and dropped the seed cover. (Agent Orange, Blue Fruit, Third Dimension, Grapefruit)


 Sounds good i hope the s.diesel comes thru for you


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2011)

Im waiting for chocolope,la confidential to come back in stock at the pick n mix along with a couple others.Oh i cant wait to grab the cheese.But i might be getting a clone of it soon..


----------



## Anjinsan (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW. You have QUITE the selection! 

More flavors than Baskin' Robbins. 

+rep


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 19, 2011)

As a result of pH problems early on, and a fall from the shelf, this Jillybean became a candidate for Uncle Ben's topping method. I used the top for a clone, as well as a branch growing from the dicotyledons on the bottom. Hope I did this properly, should get 4 colas. The plant is 30 days from seed in these pics.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 19, 2011)

These seeds all popped 3 days ago. I start counting once they break ground and shed the seed cover. A couple of shots of the flower room, too. Tall one in front is Pak. Valley (World of Seeds Landrace) at 35 days, billed as 45-55.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 20, 2011)

A few before my batteries died:
1 & 2- Querkle clone, 17 days
3- Pineapple Express from seed, day 22
4- Cream Caramel clone, day 12
The rest are Caramelo, day 38


----------



## moneyseason (Jan 20, 2011)

love this thread keep it alive can u help me decide what to order im looking for bag apeal and good smoke and yeild 
!)* Reserva Privada OG Kush #18 Feminized best *

1)* Pick & Mix Seeds . G13 Labs Pineapple Express fast good for comerical*
*6) **Pick & Mix Seeds . Green House Seeds Super Lemon 9-10 week*
*9) **Pick and Mix Nirvana Seeds Blue Mystic Feminized 7-9 weeks*
*11) **Pick and Mix Nirvana Seeds Ice Feminized *8 weeks
*1 Pick and Mix TH Seeds MK Ultra Wreck Feminized 58-62 days*
*19) Pick & Mix Seeds . T H Seeds Burmese Kush 50-55 days*
*20) Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Qleaner 60-70 days *
*21) Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Qrazy Train*
*22) Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds The Void 8 week*
Cream Caramel- Sweet Seeds
*23)** Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle*
*24** Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Deep Purple 50-60*
*25) Pick & Mix Seeds . Green House Seeds Bubba Kush*
*26) Pick & Mix Seeds . Green House Seeds Kings Kush 8-9 weeks *
*27) Pick and Mix Nirvana Seeds Bubblelicious Feminized*
*2 Pick and Mix CH9 Female Seeds Green Bud 8 weeks*
*these are some i found *


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 20, 2011)

i haven't tried a lot of those.I had all the Nirvana you listed some years ago, before they had Bl.Mystic as fem. I had terrible luck with them, although I lost a bunch of others at the same time. I can't remember what went wrong, but I had a shitload of scrawny plants so I can't blame the breeders for that one. I also can't say how they really are when grown properly.
Querkle, Pineapple Express, and Cream Caramel I'm growing now. I like them all , tho I haven't finished the P.Ex. (but I like it so far, at 3 wks flower). Querkle is a light harvest of quality bud, everyone wants more. Cream Caramel looks like a good one. It had some shocks along the way and was very anemic for a while, so I should be happy that it came around enough to finish; it's very tasty-citrus/dank- and the clones from it are in good health, should produce well. At the moment I like Missing from Eva seeds, about to hit 7 wks and smells great, a real fruit-bowl, lotsa trichs, with leaves like hash-plant on the buds, thick and sticky.
Caramelo from Delicious (Lavender x Indica) is also outrageous- sticky, covered in trichs, more lovely aroma, big, and only at day 38. Looks like one of my new favs- only managed 1 clone, but I hit it with pollen from a Vortex and from an Agent Orange.


----------



## Allister (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok, I am definitely subbed on this one!! Great info and great looking plants! What lighting are you using?


----------



## moneyseason (Jan 21, 2011)

bumb this thread need to stay alive good info


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes this thread will def stay alive...Im waiting for a couple seeds of mine to finish then ill be adding some more pick n mix..
1-3 bubba kush
4-5 tahoe og kush


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes this thread will def stay alive...Im waiting for a couple seeds of mine to finish then ill be adding some more pick n mix..
> 1-3 bubba kush
> 4-5 tahoe og kush


 Thanks for these, Great looking plants- how old? keep posting with updates so we can watch- and please name the breeder in this thread!
.. oh, wait- is that the GHSC bubba you posted a while back?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Thanks for these, Great looking plants- how old? keep posting with updates so we can watch- and please name the breeder in this thread!
> .. oh, wait- is that the GHSC bubba you posted a while back?


yes ghs bubba kush..And tahoe og from cali connection
Right now they are 4 weeks into flower and they are looking real good.
I will def post updates on them along with the next singles i pop.bbgum,pexpress,afrodite,skunk#1,blueberry,white widowcritical + and another i forgot the name too but when i pop them ill post here


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 23, 2011)

Updates tomorrow when I haul them all out, but here's a couple for the hell of it.
This is a side-branch top on Missing from Eva Seeds at 7 wks., and another seeded with Agent Orange for a father. This plant has a wonderful fruity aroma, very sweet, and very sticky. My yields are not as good as they should be- I had some pH and nutrient problems for a while and it did a number on the plants. Most recovered pretty well, but all the stress greatly diminished the yield. (Querkle and Pakistan Valley were the hardiest). Also some garden shots (Missing on far left in 3rd pic.)


----------



## Allister (Jan 23, 2011)

Dude, those first two pics are works of art! Beautiful!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 23, 2011)

Allister said:


> Dude, those first two pics are works of art! Beautiful!


 The first is with flash on, second one flash off. The flash really lights up the trichs- reflection, I guess


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 24, 2011)

Pakistan Valley, World of Seeds. Day 40. Finally stopped growing, has been at 40" for a couple of days. It's not that close, tho I expect a fast finish. Tasted a broken-off bud the other day, deliciously sweet after just sitting on the workbench for a few days. This is pollinated with Agent Orange


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 24, 2011)

Eva Seeds "Missing", day 50. A lovely plant with a lot of fruity dank smell. My daughter says Clementines, could be; I get desensitized after some time in the garden. Anyway, it's a nice plant with plenty of dank, glad I grew it. The clones I took at flower time never rooted, so I cut some more after 3 or 4 wks of 12/12 when I noticed how nice the smell was.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 24, 2011)

Strawberry Kush from Royal Dutch. This poor thing took the early stress pretty hard, I wasn't sure it would pull through. Now at day 30, it shows what could have been. It has large, round buds with LONG hairs, sticky, and smells of berries. Daughter: Red Sour Patch candy. Can't wait to try it! (I really thought artificial strawberry, but it may be the power of suggestion)


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 24, 2011)

Pineapple Express, G13 Labs. Day 26, quite the producer. Well budded, not a lot of wasted space, can't tell much about smell yet, but it's getting sticky. I have four clones of this, I think I'll be glad about that.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 24, 2011)

Caramelo, Delicious Seeds, day 42. Very snowy, good solid buds, good size. Smells like a bouquet of flowers, and beginning to turn purple (it's 1/2 Lavender). I've liked this one for a while, really shows nice stuff throughout the grow.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 24, 2011)

Querkle clone, day 21. Vegged 54 days from cut, about 45 from root. Should it be lollipopped?


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 24, 2011)

Jillybean got topped for various reasons, and I went with the Uncle Ben's Method, because why not. 
*Uncle Ben's Topping Technique to get 2 or 4 MAIN colas*


This plant was topped at 30 days veg. from seed, that was 6 days ago. I will add 2 pics from the day after it was topped, compare to note the rapid veg rate.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 24, 2011)

YouTube - Caldonia - Louis Jordan


----------



## Allister (Jan 24, 2011)

Again man, some supreme pics! That shit belongs in a book somewhere! + rep on just the photography alone!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 25, 2011)

Allister said:


> Again man, some supreme pics! That shit belongs in a book somewhere! + rep on just the photography alone!


 Glad you like the pics. I'm pleased myself, but it's sheer luck. The cam is a Nikon CoolPix that I found on the swap table at the dump. The battery cover was broken, so I have to screw it onto a tripod to keep it closed. Maybe the tripod helps with the quality.


----------



## Canibitual (Jan 26, 2011)

Awsome Pics and Plants...

I'd say I like the looks of three of them the best.... Eva seeds - Missing, Delicious Seeds - Caramelo, and TGA Querkle... they look fantastic.... I think after seeing your pics of them I'll put them on my must buy list...


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 26, 2011)

Canibitual said:


> Awsome Pics and Plants...
> 
> I'd say I like the looks of three of them the best.... Eva seeds - Missing, Delicious Seeds - Caramelo, and TGA Querkle... they look fantastic.... I think after seeing your pics of them I'll put them on my must buy list...


For me it's like reading all the seed catalogues- they ALL look good! I admit to fucking up the grow for a while (nutes, pH, inferior soil)), so these plants aren't the best examples, but I agree with you on those 3. Each is aromatic and tasty which is important to me, good size and yield. The Caramelo has a couple of wks to go, but it's the most sugar-coated of all, and smells like flowers. The Lavender is beginning to show, should be a nice finish.
I'm usually not bashful about taking an early taste or two, but I've restrained myself on the Caramelo because I couldn't bear to cut any before it's ripe.
The Missing is very fruity/citrus and sticky, my samples have been tasty- reminds me of my Kushberry/Sk- and good smoke, hope my clones live. Querkle is a beautiful plant, great taste and stone, VERY popular w/ my friends, tho not a big yield. I never got an exact weight, but I estimate 1.5-1.75. It also held up better than most others from the stress, clones well.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 26, 2011)

YouTube - The world's in a Tangle. Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Canibitual (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been playing around with some plants trying to figure out what works best on my setup, and would like another growers opinion..., if you were going to put some querkle in a 3x6 with a 1000w on it (plus 2 400w's on the sides) how many would you put in to maximize the yield and how long would you veg them for? what kind of yield would you expect on that (best guess on highend/lowend)


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 27, 2011)

Canibitual said:


> I've been playing around with some plants trying to figure out what works best on my setup, and would like another growers opinion..., if you were going to put some querkle in a 3x6 with a 1000w on it (plus 2 400w's on the sides) how many would you put in to maximize the yield and how long would you veg them for? what kind of yield would you expect on that (best guess on highend/lowend)


 Tough question, lots of variables. I'm in a 4x4 and usually have 9 going at once, but they are all at different ages- the new additions are small and the big ones are nearly done, so i can make it work. The querkle gets pretty bushy, so if I were doing them all at once i would go with 5 or 6 and keep them moving. Sub suggests a long veg, but a little less might keep them smaller. I went close to 8 and did some LST, so it was quite a shrub. They tend to spread rather than get too tall, and I would recommend taking out all the trash in the lower part to drive the energy to the top. The lower stuff doesn't seem to ripen much. As for yield, Sub bills it as a low yielder. As beautiful as it is, the nugs don't have a lot of weight. This was my first TGA strain so I'm no expert, just have this one pheno. You might look for around 2.0 oz per plant, but that may vary wildly with pheno and grow style. I think mine was around 1.75.
All in all it's an easy plant to grow, very forgiving, fun to watch. The smoke is flavorsome and the high is noticeable to me, and I smoke a lot. The people around me are begging for more, fortunately I have some clones and one in 12/12. (Yours will probably be the opposite and make a liar of me.)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

first 2 ghsc bubba kush
next 2 cali connection tahoe og
next 2 cali connection deadhead og


----------



## SupaM (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovin' this Thread!!
All the Best!


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 28, 2011)

the jilly bean and those cali connection strains look delicious!




jillybean is always on point ofc. butgood to know especially that the cali connection turned out happy, i really like their genetics.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> first 2 ghsc bubba kush
> next 2 cali connection tahoe og
> next 2 cali connection deadhead og


 Those are beautiful plants, so healthy!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 28, 2011)

YouTube - Stompy Jones - Mondine Music Video


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 30, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> the jilly bean and those cali connection strains look delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was just looking at the Jillybean and it may be a male, although it's still hard to say. Thought I saw a little something on a stalk, but it MIGHT be new veg. I'll put some higher mag on it tomorrow for a better look. I just sprouted an Agt.Orange and a 3D two wks ago, can use the pollen on those (and a Grapefruit and Bluefruit).


----------



## ifartsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> I was just looking at the Jillybean and it may be a male, although it's still hard to say. Thought I saw a little something on a stalk, but it MIGHT be new veg. I'll put some higher mag on it tomorrow for a better look. I just sprouted an Agt.Orange and a 3D two wks ago, can use the pollen on those (and a Grapefruit and Bluefruit).


Play some gay porn for it, that should do the trick


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 31, 2011)

ifartsmoke said:


> Play some gay porn for it, that should do the trick


 I'm just not sure whether to use gay or lesbian porn, with a name like Jillybean.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh shit, the batteries AGAIN. Bitch eats them. I got a few of the Caramelo, though. It's Lavender x Indica, I'm guessing Hashplant. It has those plush leaves dusted heavy with trichs, and first taste was Hashplant. 
The smell is Lestoil or Pine-Sol with floral/fruity scent after, it should taste good when it's ready. It's just 7 wks, they say 9. It looks nearly done but I think it will fatten up more and, of course, get more purple. This has some Agent Orange pollinated seeds on it that might be interesting.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 2, 2011)

This is supposed to be 45-55 days flower, looks like 55. Just starting to turn color and pack it on, the calyxes are fattening up and getting frosty. It stopped growing at 41".
The smell has been a sicky-sweet, but it's getting fruity now. This looks like a good harvest, lots of nugs everywhere. They say it's "fruity-sweet and highly narcotic."


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes that looks lovely..


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 2, 2011)

Day 34. Jesus, this one's cool. Solid bud up and down, I was expecting 9 wks but it might be sooner. This is a short, bushy plant, highly flowered. Lots of side branches with dense tops. It's just beginning to develop some aroma- was that really pineapple I just smelled? Thank god I have 5 clones, may run a bunch at once.


----------



## Allister (Feb 2, 2011)

What the hell?? Now we have a "Like" button?


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 2, 2011)

Allister said:


> What the hell?? Now we have a "Like" button?


 Looks like RIU is on the cutting-edge.


----------



## ifartsmoke (Feb 3, 2011)

haha I like the cutting edge


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

cali connection deadhead og first 2
cali connection tahoe og next 3


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 3, 2011)

Shit- shoulda gone with the Auto flower.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2011)

whatever was out there is fucked now


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 3, 2011)

YouTube - Meade Lux Lewis - Low Down Dog


----------



## Allister (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't worry!!! It'll pop up out there somewhere! LOL So I take it ya got a little snow there.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 7, 2011)

Got this as part of the Xmas '09 UFO, with LA Conf, Sleestack, Kandy Kush, OG#18. I grew the18 and didn't get much of a pheno, but the Kushberry has been great. Super-fruity smell and taste, very sticky, easy to grow and clone.
This is at day 55. They took 7 wks during the summer, but the cold really slows things down.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2011)

That looks really good..


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 7, 2011)

Day 52. Going fast now, a quick finish that reminds me of the Cali Hashplant I grew.. The buds have suddenly swelled with large, sugared calyxes, the hairs are turning color and curling up- really big buds. A lot of flowers on this plant, they say it's 21.2%- I hope so!


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 7, 2011)

This went in on Dec.30, now day 39 and looks like a lot more. This is not a tall plant, but it's covered with quality buds. It's beginning to get the look of ripening instead of growing- anyone know how long on these?


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 7, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> This went in on Dec.30, now day 39 and looks like a lot more. This is not a tall plant, but it's covered with quality buds. It's beginning to get the look of ripening instead of growing- anyone know how long on these?


Barrelhse i looked it up and got 10 weeks but i think you have to figure after the first week to get them started. im sure that the shck of the change will set them back a week. thats how im figuring mine this time hope it helps good luck


----------



## flamdrags420 (Feb 7, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> *EVA Seeds Missing Feminized
> 
> This one is a pleasant surprise so far, although it doesn't clone well for me. (I don't do well with clones, anyway.)
> This one vegged 60 days from seed, and was a victim of Espoma soil. It came around well, though, and as you can see it is a heavy yielding plant. Bud sites up and down the stems are filling in at day 29 [out of 60 recommended for 12/12].
> ...


This one is my favorite as far as over all appeal goes from the strains you have shown
keep up the good work


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 7, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> Barrelhse i looked it up and got 10 weeks but i think you have to figure after the first week to get them started. im sure that the shck of the change will set them back a week. thats how im figuring mine this time hope it helps good luck


 Thanks for the info- I couldn't find much, G13 is pretty vague about it.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 7, 2011)

flamdrags420 said:


> This one is my favorite as far as over all appeal goes from the strains you have shown
> keep up the good work


 My daughter's favorite, too. She says "Oranges" every time she smokes it. I only have one clone that may not make it, although I have some seeds I made, some with Vortex and some with Agent Orange. 
One strain I don't feature because i fucked it up is Strawberry Kush from Royal Dutch Genetics. As poor a specimen as i have, it is the best smelling of anything I've ever grown (since 1985). Smells like Strawberry syrup, absolutely makes your mouth water. I couldn't get it to clone, even tho I took off most of the lower branches trying. It's got Agent Orange seeds growing on it, when they're done I'll try to re-veg it. I was thinking earlier about starting a shitload of the seeds from it and look for a hot pheno.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 7, 2011)

Meanwhile, I have the new sprouts from Jan. 16: Agent Or., Blue Fruit, 3-D, and Grapefruit. I'll post pics of those tomorrow, and maybe some other stuff.


----------



## MasterHemp (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice job Barrelhse, i've been following this from the start, thought i'd finally comment and give ya props, the Caramelo looks soo good, they all do! +rep


----------



## MonstroniuM (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey bud, just landed here after checking my thread. Gotta say thanks for pointing me in your direction! I am such a sucker for TGA, and what his crew over there in TX puts out. Querkle being my main weekness, but I have never actually grown it. I always shied away from dropping the bones on his seeds due to the flower time. I notice you listed yours, and your veg days seem to be longer then those in flowering? I got to ask, your veg time includes veg stage nutrients, mH or its equivalent, and a 18/6 or greater lighting schedule? Either way both time spent in veg, and flower is still longer then my liking, as I am sucker for 7-8 weekers. Still major kudos on the beautiful ladies you have graced us with, keep em coming!

-Monstro


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2011)

Cali Connection tahoe og


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2011)

Greenhouse seeds Bubba kush


----------



## odlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

man i luv this thread im subbed lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2011)

Deadhead og


----------



## odlaw (Feb 8, 2011)

i been thinking about getting *Caramelo, Delicious Seeds after reading this thread im def gunna order me some 
*


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 8, 2011)

odlaw said:


> i been thinking about getting *Caramelo, Delicious Seeds after reading this thread im def gunna order me some
> *


 It's a nice one, hashy with floral taste. Good yield and mellowing buzz that lasts a while, lotsa crystals, color, and aroma for bag appeal of 10.. Makes me feel lazy until i start something, then get energized. Excellent for jonesing around on a musical instrument.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 8, 2011)

YouTube - " Ragged And Dirty " WILLIE BROWN (1942) Delta Blues Guitar Legend


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 8, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> what do you play Barrelhse, im trying to learn the banjo i likre to medicate and jam


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 8, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> what do you play Barrelhse, im trying to learn the banjo i likre to medicate and jam


 I play guitar, mostly Country Blues- fingerpicking & slide on acoustic (like Ragged & Dirty,above, and Mississippi below); also trying to learn some boogie-woogie on the piano. I've never tried to play the banjo, but I like it- some hot stuff by Garcia/Grisman.
YouTube - William Brown - Mississippi Blues 1942
(This is a different Willie Brown from Ragged & dirty)


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 8, 2011)

YouTube - Rocket 88 (Original Version) - Ike Turner/Jackie Brenston


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 9, 2011)

First, though, more of my shitty music:
YouTube - Chuck Miller - The House of Blue Lights


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 9, 2011)

More of the seedlings, the garden (Querkle back by the fan, Pak.Valley in front, PExpress poking up in the middle), and Pakistan Valley bud shots. These are branch tops, the main cola isn't as ripe. Still a few days to go but it goes fast at the very end.


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 9, 2011)

excellent videos and songs i like the blues dont know much about it though. ive always been partial to the banjo maybe cause im a mich hillbilly. check this link out allison krauss and the union street station the boys played man of constant sorrow on the movie o brother the boy who wouldnt hoe corn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3larcGfwC0g


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 10, 2011)

YouTube - Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac: Watch OUt


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 16, 2011)

Tonite I have Strawberry Kush, Pineapple Express, and Pakistan Valley, taken the other day. 
I'll update on Fri with more, including a Querkle at 6 wks flower, and some Cream Caramel.
Start with the Srawberry Kush from Royal Dutch Genetics. I pollinated w/ Agent Orange, you can see the seeds. The seeded calyxes all turned purple, kinda cool. I had problems early with this grow and the plant never recovered. Couldn't get it to clone, but that might be because of its health. Smells really sweet and fruity, definite artificial strawberry aroma. They give 60 days, I'm at 53. Long dark, rusty colored hairs and very sticky, some purpling starting on the tips. I wish I had grown it without any fuck-ups because even my poor example is a plant I could like. Thought about a re-veg, but I think I'll try the seeds from it instead.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 16, 2011)

Pineapple Express, day 46. The seeded buds are with Agent Orange pollen. Samples are sweet tasting, no pineapple to it, but a pleasant smell and taste just the same. Good weight, tasty, sugared, fast, clones well: highly recommended.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 16, 2011)

Pakistan Valley, day 59. Swelling like crazy, even since these pics. Took a sample, finally, but it isn't dry yet- smells good, though. This is getting massive buds with huge, swollen calyxes that look seeded, and very frosty. Should be done soon; they gave 45-55, but the cold weather is slowing my plants dramatically. This sucker has been a pleasure to grow and look at, can't wait for the product- I have a couple of clones from it in 12/12 now, also.


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 16, 2011)

thats beautiful barrelhse id be anxious 2 good job


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## tingpoon (Feb 17, 2011)

beautiful stuff. if i may make a recommendation for the next strains u tackle...the jilly bean, strawberry kush and jack the ripper i think would def make u happy!


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 17, 2011)

is that keif barrelhse? looks yummie


----------



## WvMade (Feb 17, 2011)

Querkle and Plush berry are next on my list =) i want the PLB pheno so bad it just looks so tasty


----------



## odlaw (Feb 17, 2011)

mmm ww sativa pheno almost there


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 17, 2011)

odlaw said:


> mmm ww sativa pheno almost there
> View attachment 1447331View attachment 1447325View attachment 1447326View attachment 1447328View attachment 1447329


 Oh, that looks tasty. Who's Widow? Smell?


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 17, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> is that keif barrelhse? looks yummie


 Yeah. I dry the trim and sift it through 4 different strainers, ending with a tea strainer. I used to fuck around with the blender, ice, etc, and find that this suits me fine- no mess, takes about 5 minutes. I have some silkscreens, but I made them for photo work so the silk is a very fine mesh (22xx) and doesn't work too well for hash.


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 17, 2011)

if it works for you ingenuity stoners do it so well


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 17, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> beautiful stuff. if i may make a recommendation for the next strains u tackle...the jilly bean, strawberry kush and jack the ripper i think would def make u happy!


Funny you should say that... I have Jillybean in veg that I'm pretty sure is a male, and A Strawberry Kush at wk 7 of 12/12. I fucked it up early, pH and cold, and it didn't recover well. Nonetheless, I can see the potential and even fk'ed up it's a favorite . It may be the best smelling plant I've grown (since 1985)- I knocked it up with some Agent Orange, couldn't get a clone tho.
I've wanted JTR for years, and that's one reason I ended up with several TGA strains. I did get the JTR and will be starting it soon, along with Wild Rose (Rosetta Stone x Hog). I also have Qleaner, Cheesequake, Flav, Space Queen, Chernobyl, and Pandora's Box, singles.
In veg I have another Agent Orange and a 3-D that haven't shown yet, along with a Blue Fruit and a Grapefruit, all about 4 wks.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 17, 2011)

all cali connection pick n mix Pre 98 bubba bx2 in the back middle chem valley kush front left larry og right sour og


----------



## odlaw (Feb 17, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Oh, that looks tasty. Who's Widow? Smell?


a friend gave the seed for a cutting off my ice kush (very yummy and nice yield) it is white label seed company as for smell im not sure i have sinus probs ill try get in there on a good day lol and let ya know


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> all cali connection pick n mix Pre 98 bubba bx2 in the back middle chem valley kush front left larry og right sour og


Those are nice, all things I'd love to try. Good addition to this thread- keep us updated!


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 18, 2011)

It's late, some quick shots with no chatter.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 18, 2011)

Stickier, smellier than the parent. Light yield. Agent Orange seeds forming in the bud pic.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 18, 2011)

Fruity/citrus. Nice stuff, up high.


----------



## odlaw (Feb 18, 2011)

i ordered some sweet seeds cream caramel hope mine end up as sexy as yours


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 19, 2011)

odlaw said:


> i ordered some sweet seeds cream caramel hope mine end up as sexy as yours


 I saw a thread on CC on another site, seems quite popular with those who grow it.


----------



## SwaggCheff1 (Feb 19, 2011)

they all look good bro especially that plant in the third pic, thats a crazy grow compared to my bag seed lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Those are nice, all things I'd love to try. Good addition to this thread- keep us updated!


For sure will keep you updated on this cali connection pick n mix grow.I got a couple more of each but i wanted to try everything at once so i figured 5 would be good..Im hoping all are female so we will see


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

everything looking very pretty and colorful


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 21, 2011)

I chopped the Pineapple Express today at 8 wks. It's ready, although I don't think another week would hurt- I have people beating down my door, and we are quite poor, so ya gotta do what ya gotta do. I left a seeded branch to finish.
The Pakistan Valley was moved to a dark area, will chop in a day or two. It's at day 67 out of 45-55 and could use a little more- I want to see if the dark makes it ripen up. It's all cloudy with a few amber and 1 or 2 clear. Huge calyxes and large buds with the hashplant-plush trim leaves. Seems to leave more bud behind after trim than my hashplant did. I took a branch down and after trimming it my fingers are black. 
I'll do PExp pics here, Pak Valley below.
Bud porn when they dry a little.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 21, 2011)

Pakistan Valley
We've been picking on these plants a little this week- both are very nice, entirely different highs. This one is very mellow body, not sleepy, though, because you feel really good physically. You can pretty much decide whether to space-out or focus, both work. Kind of like percodan, but of course not as strong.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Feb 21, 2011)

Still rocking it as ever man
Does the pineapple express live up to all the "hype"
It's on my ten list of seeds I would like to try


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 21, 2011)

flamdrags420 said:


> Still rocking it as ever man
> Does the pineapple express live up to all the "hype"
> It's on my ten list of seeds I would like to try


I'm happy with the P.Exp., and would suggest it to anyone. Mine is on the short side, exc. bud coverage, and solid,frosty nugs. Good side tops, and lower nugs are also dense. I haven't had any around for very long, but the uncured taste is sweet on the exhale. Nice feel-good stone that you can appreciate but not crash on, "creative" high but still a mellow body. Just off the top of my head I'd say 8/10, very likeable all around.
I get a kick out of the hype, as I think it's all tongue-in-cheek and kind of amusing. Luckily, they have a good plant to back up the name!


----------



## Canibitual (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, Ordered some seeds From attitude... I had to after seeing yours grow...LOL

Both strains (pick and mix) from Eva Seeds - Missing, Papa's Candy... I'm hoping they get here soon so I can start germinating them...


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 22, 2011)

Canibitual said:


> Well, Ordered some seeds From attitude... I had to after seeing yours grow...LOL
> 
> Both strains (pick and mix) from Eva Seeds - Missing, Papa's Candy... I'm hoping they get here soon so I can start germinating them...


 I can't comment on Papa's Candy, but Missing has been a treat- sticky, great citrus flavor, nice up, good yield . I got some seeds from it (Agent Orange and Vortex males), and one sad clone that somehow has decided to live after all.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 23, 2011)

shots of my tahoe og from cali connection(pick n mix from attitude)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 23, 2011)

deadhead og cali connection pick n mix


----------



## flamdrags420 (Feb 24, 2011)

when can I start a week or weekend internship
these plants are amazing


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 24, 2011)

flamdrags420 said:


> when can I start a week or weekend internship
> these plants are amazing


 I only show the good pics.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Feb 25, 2011)

lol let's see some reality checks then too =)


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 28, 2011)

flamdrags420 said:


> lol let's see some reality checks then too =)


 Sometime I'll see what I have, although I don't keep much. 
For today, though, I'll show Querkle at Day 56. Today is Thanksgiving for this turkey- it's very sticky, more than it's parent, and also has more smell. Trichs are almost solid cloudy, a few clear and a few amber. I didn't prune the lower part of this plant, but I have another I just put in 12/12 that I lollipopped a bit to compare. This plant was LST'd in veg.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 28, 2011)

One more coming down- Pakistan Valley, day 68. These pics were from Feb 21, batteries died today during the Querkle pics.
Cream Caramel coming down later this wk, I think.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 28, 2011)

Those Querkle shots are beautiful! 
ATB!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 1, 2011)

I still can't rep you again yet. Still love that querkle those might be next for me.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 1, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I still can't rep you again yet. Still love that querkle those might be next for me.


 Don't worry about the rep, use it elsewhere if you want- but thanks!
The Querkle is great all around, just needs a bigger yield. I crossed this one with an Agent Orange and just found one seed that was ripe enough to fall out. It may be early, but I'll be starting that tomorrow along with some other mixes using male Vortex and male Agent Orange. In a few weeks when it warms up I'll do Jack the Ripper, Wild Rose, and maybe The Kali and The Flav, or something else from the remaining selection. I like to mix in the TGA with fems because I've gotten 3 out 4 males, so the fem seeds are nice to count on. In veg now I have a new Agent Orange and a 3D but they haven't shown sex yet, along with a Jillybean male that I haven't flipped yet.
BTW- I found a new item by Burpee for seed starting. It involves a raised tray on a wick-type mat for watering from the "res", and a 72-cube tray with cocoa coir starter pellets and a dome..around $21... mine is all set up, ready for tomorrow after the seeds have soaked for overnight. I'm doing a half-tray of 36, a couple of dozen seeds and I'll try a few clones in there, too. (if you want to clone in it you'll need a high dome, the one that comes with it is REALLY close to the seed tray)


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 3, 2011)

They give 55-65, I'm on day 55 (it's a clone, not seed) and putting it in the dark for 48 to see what happens. Took these this AM after lights on, then it went in the dark area. Smells great, fruity/sticky, dank, citrus- can't wait to taste this one. The original from seed I fucked up and got a low yield, but still thought I'd like it. This plant proves me right. There are two more in flower, about 10 days apart, each a little better than the last as far as healthy looks. They'll be done this month, too.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Mar 3, 2011)

that querkle is so trippy looking
is every or most phenos of this strain look like that?
I might add that thing to my wish list I like the node spacing and the bulking of the budsites on those stalks. Do you think this one would do well also in a SOG
speaking of strains, where do they get these crazy names for em? 
ok i'm so noob, but wtf does OG mean?
keep it up man
gobble gobble


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 3, 2011)

Cali connection Tahoe og


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 4, 2011)

[speaking of strains, where do they get these crazy names for em? 
ok i'm so noob, but wtf does OG mean?
keep it up man
gobble gobble[/QUOTE]



og o god


----------



## two2brains (Mar 4, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> [speaking of strains, where do they get these crazy names for em?
> ok i'm so noob, but wtf does OG mean?
> keep it up man
> gobble gobble


OG = Ocean Grown


----------



## two2brains (Mar 4, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Sometime I'll see what I have, although I don't keep much.
> For today, though, I'll show Querkle at Day 56. Today is Thanksgiving for this turkey- it's very sticky, more than it's parent, and also has more smell. Trichs are almost solid cloudy, a few clear and a few amber. I didn't prune the lower part of this plant, but I have another I just put in 12/12 that I lollipopped a bit to compare. This plant was LST'd in veg.


wrong quote


----------



## two2brains (Mar 4, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> They give 55-65, I'm on day 55 (it's a clone, not seed) and putting it in the dark for 48 to see what happens. Took these this AM after lights on, then it went in the dark area. Smells great, fruity/sticky, dank, citrus- can't wait to taste this one. The original from seed I fucked up and got a low yield, but still thought I'd like it. This plant proves me right. There are two more in flower, about 10 days apart, each a little better than the last as far as healthy looks. They'll be done this month, too.


+rep for this and the querkle looks amazing


----------



## tingpoon (Mar 4, 2011)

wowoweewahhh i am really impressed with your results!




especially to see how well the sweet seeds and cali conn beans did. gg!


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 4, 2011)

two2brains said:


> OG = Ocean Grown


duh do i feel tupid lmao ok


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't know if anyone really knows. I've heard other names, too, like Original Gangster and Old Gold. But don't feel stupid- if all you hear is "OG", how the hell are you supposed to know what that means? (I don't know, either!)


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 4, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> wowoweewahhh i am really impressed with your results!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cali's belong to Wyteberrywidow- they look so lemony and sticky I wish I'd gotten some.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Cali's belong to Wyteberrywidow- they look so lemony and sticky I wish I'd gotten some.


Yes they belong to me lol...Im going to try some tga strains to add the collection


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 4, 2011)

two2brains said:


> OG = Ocean Grown





Barrelhse said:


> I don't know if anyone really knows. I've heard other names, too, like Original Gangster and Old Gold. But don't feel stupid- if all you hear is "OG", how the hell are you supposed to know what that means? (I don't know, either!)


thanks barrelhse i heard that when i bougt the og kush lol


----------



## Canibitual (Mar 4, 2011)

hey Barrelhse, I got my Eva seeds today...woohoo...lol

I was wondering which method you prefered to germinate them, and if you germinated them in the light or dark till they popped open?


----------



## Canibitual (Mar 5, 2011)

oh, not sure if you noticed this, but since you seem to get alot of pick and mix seeds I thought you might like this one... Attitude seed bank is haveing some birthday special this weekend...



http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Canibitual said:


> oh, not sure if you noticed this, but since you seem to get alot of pick and mix seeds I thought you might like this one... Attitude seed bank is haveing some birthday special this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 1475577
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html


Yeah i got in on that order twice one with 3 qrazy train and 3 querkle and another with a 10 pack of larry og


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 5, 2011)

For those who like it filthy,
YouTube - lucille bogan - shave 'em dry (1935)


----------



## Canibitual (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi, Just Wondering if you had any germinating tips? I usually just put seeds in a folded up (3 folds) moist papertowl and put it in a baggie and sit it on top of my t5 lights for some warmth (it's not hot) 

I was really wondering if anyone knew if these strains like light or dark to germinate?

Thanks
Canibitual


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 6, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> For those who like it filthy,
> YouTube - lucille bogan - shave 'em dry (1935)


wow that sounds like some of my albums old good music barrelhse


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 6, 2011)

Canibitual said:


> Hi, Just Wondering if you had any germinating tips? I usually just put seeds in a folded up (3 folds) moist papertowl and put it in a baggie and sit it on top of my t5 lights for some warmth (it's not hot)
> 
> I was really wondering if anyone knew if these strains like light or dark to germinate?
> 
> ...


 I usually soak overnight, put in paper towels in a saucer, cover w/ plastic wrap so they don't dry out- pretty much what you do. They should be kept dark until they open, so I put a piece of black paper over the saucer.
I just did some the other day. Soaked overnite on March1, but instead of paper towel I went right into the dirt on March 2. On March 5 a Missing x Vortex was up, today a Pineapple Exp. x Agent Orange is up, with more pushing the dirt- lotsa varieties on the way. The reason I went straight to dirt is that I got a new seed starter unit that I wanted to try. It's from Burpee, has a mat that works as a wick, place the seed-tray on the mat and it self-waters from the bottom. Mine unit is sitting on a heat-pad, and I'm using a taller dome because I'm trying some clones, too. The starter pellets they provide are coco coir so they should work great.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 6, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> wow that sounds like some of my albums old good music barrelhse


 I love that pre-WWII shit the best, always have.


----------



## Canibitual (Mar 6, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> I usually soak overnight, put in paper towels in a saucer, cover w/ plastic wrap so they don't dry out- pretty much what you do. They should be kept dark until they open, so I put a piece of black paper over the saucer.
> I just did some the other day. Soaked overnite on March1, but instead of paper towel I went right into the dirt on March 2. On March 5 a Missing x Vortex was up, today a Pineapple Exp. x Agent Orange is up, with more pushing the dirt- lotsa varieties on the way. The reason I went straight to dirt is that I got a new seed starter unit that I wanted to try. It's from Burpee, has a mat that works as a wick, place the seed-tray on the mat and it self-waters from the bottom. Mine unit is sitting on a heat-pad, and I'm using a taller dome because I'm trying some clones, too. The starter pellets they provide are coco coir so they should work great.


 
cool, I put them both in moist paper towel's in the baggies (on top of the t5's) on friday around 4pm, and then checked them sunday around 8am... they had root's around 1cm long, I replanted in rockwool and put on my flood table... as fast as they germinated I expect I'll see a healthy little plant by friday...


----------



## Canibitual (Mar 6, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Got this as part of the Xmas '09 UFO, with LA Conf, Sleestack, Kandy Kush, OG#18. I grew the18 and didn't get much of a pheno, but the Kushberry has been great. Super-fruity smell and taste, very sticky, easy to grow and clone.
> This is at day 55. They took 7 wks during the summer, but the cold really slows things down.


is the Kandy Kush still going or how well Did it turn out?


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 6, 2011)

These are all crossed with skunk. I only tried the Kushberry and OG#18, not the KKush. I have 3 K Kush/Sk, and two fem Kandy Kush I accumulated as freebies. I seem to get mixed messages from reading reports on the Kandy so I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## smokebros (Mar 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> shots of my tahoe og from cali connection(pick n mix from attitude)


damn that shit looks dang i wanna bite it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

smokebros said:


> damn that shit looks dang i wanna bite it


Im loving her should be real soon when it comes down maybe a week or 3 days or so no more than a week for sure tho


----------



## londonfog (Mar 6, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> These are all crossed with skunk. I only tried the Kushberry and OG#18, not the KKush. I have 3 K Kush/Sk, and two fem Kandy Kush I accumulated as freebies. I seem to get mixed messages from reading reports on the Kandy so I haven't tried it yet.


the Kandy stretches like a beast...but does feel out with nice colas...very late finisher 70+ ...but its worth it if you got the height and patience to wait...if not then...........I loved it..still do..will grow again ...down the road


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 7, 2011)

londonfog said:


> the Kandy stretches like a beast...but does feel out with nice colas...very late finisher 70+ ...but its worth it if you got the height and patience to wait...if not then...........I loved it..still do..will grow again ...down the road


 Thanks for the info. How did it taste? Also, do you know what the so-called"Kush taste" is that everyone talks about?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

I know the kush taste to me is fuelly like lemons and gas from the kush strains i grew so far and with the ones im growing now i can tell it will have the same taste but maybe stronger and different blend of flavors


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I know the kush taste to me is fuelly like lemons and gas from the kush strains i grew so far and with the ones im growing now i can tell it will have the same taste but maybe stronger and different blend of flavors


 Thanks.I always thought Cali Connection had lemony stuff, but didn't know if that was Kush or if he bred for the lemon.


----------



## odlaw (Mar 7, 2011)

got my delicous femcream caramel seeds today from herbies head shop 
now i just got make myself a larger veg cab and get them goin lol
i will show ya some pics when i get em goin lol


----------



## odlaw (Mar 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I know the kush taste to me is fuelly like lemons and gas from the kush strains i grew so far and with the ones im growing now i can tell it will have the same taste but maybe stronger and different blend of flavors


the ice kush i grew man has a strawberry/lemon taste and smell to it very sweet (more on the strawberry side)
try that if ya looking for a diff kush taste 
i liked it that much its a mother in my collection im starting for for now 
1 want to end up with 4 strains i like as mothers so i can pick which 2 i will grow out each time


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

odlaw said:


> the ice kush i grew man has a strawberry/lemon taste and smell to it very sweet (more on the strawberry side)
> try that if ya looking for a diff kush taste
> i liked it that much its a mother in my collection im starting for for now
> 1 want to end up with 4 strains i like as mothers so i can pick which 2 i will grow out each time


shit i might end up with 6-8 mothers the way things are going but i think with pros and cons ill end up with 4


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 8, 2011)

Another fucking male from Subcool.
so far-
(2) Agent Orange - (2) males
Jillybean - male
Vortex - male
Querkle - female

I won't plan on fems from him; actually I'm getting a little disappointed. Gets to be a let down when you look forward to trying these out and keep getting males at $10 a pop. And I don't need more pollen.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 8, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Another fucking male from Subcool.
> so far-
> (2) Agent Orange - (2) males
> Jillybean - male
> ...


i8 would be steamin barrelhse wont they work with ya?


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 8, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> i8 would be steamin barrelhse wont they work with ya?


You buys the beans, you take your chances. TGA seeds aren't feminized so until they show sex you don't know. Actually, if I'm getting all the males that means more females out there for you guys.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> You buys the beans, you take your chances. TGA seeds aren't feminized so until they show sex you don't know. Actually, if I'm getting all the males that means more females out there for you guys.


shhhitttt I have got 2 males out of 2 querkles..Im trying again with 3 querkles and 3 qrazy trains will see how this pans out for sure


----------



## SupaM (Mar 8, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> You buys the beans, you take your chances. TGA seeds aren't feminized so until they show sex you don't know. Actually, if I'm getting all the males that means more females out there for you guys.


Well shit! You're scaring me.... I only have two 3D I'm about to crack from pick n mix, and i was about to order the new plushberry five pack.
Maybe your next group will work out better.... All the Best to you Barrelhouse!


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 9, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> You buys the beans, you take your chances. TGA seeds aren't feminized so until they show sex you don't know. Actually, if I'm getting all the males that means more females out there for you guys.


this is true but id like 2 c ya get s whats ya paid 4 know what i mean? good luck


----------



## Canibitual (Mar 9, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> You buys the beans, you take your chances. TGA seeds aren't feminized so until they show sex you don't know. Actually, if I'm getting all the males that means more females out there for you guys.


Ouch, that sucks... that's why I've been buying fem seeds... But I hear that there are more chances of Fem Seeds Hermi'ing later in the cycle... so far no issues with fem seeds for me though...


----------



## Canibitual (Mar 9, 2011)

helped my eva seeds - Missing and Papa's Candy out of their shell today... they were about 1 inch tall, but the shell was still hanging on.. so I Helped it on it's way... being careful not to damage the plant... hopefully it will unfold in the next few days and I can see some real progress on it...

Almost Ready to flower my Sweet Seeds Green Poison (UFO), I already have 3 clones from it going, so I'll let it go till sometime next week and flower it... should be around 20 inches by then... topped the center for one of the clones... so it has about 4 main stalks now...


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 10, 2011)

Canibitual said:


> helped my eva seeds - Missing and Papa's Candy out of their shell today... they were about 1 inch tall, but the shell was still hanging on.. so I Helped it on it's way... being careful not to damage the plant... hopefully it will unfold in the next few days and I can see some real progress on it...
> 
> Almost Ready to flower my Sweet Seeds Green Poison (UFO), I already have 3 clones from it going, so I'll let it go till sometime next week and flower it... should be around 20 inches by then... topped the center for one of the clones... so it has about 4 main stalks now...


 I have to help them out fairly often, and I find it helps to make sure you remove the little membrane that holds the two leaves together after the seed cover comes off. I use tweezers and a LOT of care. Sometimes a hit from a spray bottle will moisten things enough to slip off by themselves.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 10, 2011)

odlaw said:


> got my delicous femcream caramel seeds today from herbies head shop
> now i just got make myself a larger veg cab and get them goin lol
> i will show ya some pics when i get em goin lol


 After a bit of trouble with the first plant things began to improve. The clones I took were healthier, and the last one I put in was the greenest and biggest. It looks like a good yield, with bigger and fatter buds than the lesser specimens. It's got another couple of weeks, but I'll put up pics soon. The nugs have been dense and sugared on all all of them, though, just not as much on the early ones. Sticky and a nice fruit/citrus flavor and taste. They do smell like caramel and vanilla in early flower but change to more citrus/dank shortly after.
They give 60 days, which is about right. They aren't bad looking at 50, but they put a little on with the extra.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 10, 2011)

Pakistan Valley clone- day 53
This was one of those clones that I would have tossed if I needed some room- yellow, slow, but never quite dead. It came around a bit, though it never grew much. It's about 18" high in these pics-short, but big buds. They say it's fast, 45-55, but the mother I chopped at around 67 and it was a little sooner than it could have been.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 10, 2011)

well it sure looks good barrelhse


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 10, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> well it sure looks good barrelhse


 Thanks, Hammer.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 11, 2011)

all pics are name.The strains are larry og(female),sour og(female),pre 98 bubba kush bx2(?),chem valley kush(?),alien dawg(?)..All seeds were from attitudes pick n mix and so far im ahppy since the larry and sour og are both female now waiting on the others to show sex


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 11, 2011)

Those Cali Cons look really healthy- you should get a nice yield and good quality with those babes.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 11, 2011)

hey barrelhse i got my room opened the other day and started a journal. if ya got time stop by and give up some thoughts on what i can do to make it better or if ud change anything. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/415619-hopefully-hammers-perpetual-grow.html#post5434859 thanks man


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

Tahoe og bud shots


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 17, 2011)

beautiful wbw just beautiful i love the colors looks like it should be very tasty + rep


need to pass some around 1st lol i owe ya


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> beautiful wbw just beautiful i love the colors looks like it should be very tasty + rep
> 
> 
> need to pass some around 1st lol i owe ya


This strain on a early smoke report is a 10/10 and this was with no cure..I will post a better one later when it cures a bit


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Tahoe og bud shots


 Jesus, that looks really tasty- def. gonna order some Cali Conn. next time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Jesus, that looks really tasty- def. gonna order some Cali Conn. next time.


You will not be mad with any strain you go with..I just ordered some more from the pick n mix section at attitude chem4 og,blackwater and some more chem valley kush because the One i have is male.The only females i got out of the 5 was larry og and sour og with 2 clones of each im glad i took the clones so that will make up for the 3 males..


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 17, 2011)

Hammer, I'll be over soon. Haven't been on, busy busy.
Some new pics, I hope. I just tried this and lost the bitch after uploading it all.
BLUE FRUIT by Dinafem (Mexican Purple x Thailand x Blueberry) This has huge fan leaves with a dark green/purple hue. It's been in 12/12 for one week (7 wks veg) and is stretching like crazy, great amount of vegetation- very attractive and seems like a fine specimen, I have a good feeling about this pheno. This one is from the seed so I haven't seen any more than this yet.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Hammer, I'll be over soon. Haven't been on, busy busy.
> Some new pics, I hope. I just tried this and lost the bitch after uploading it all.
> BLUE FRUIT by Dinafem (Mexican Purple x Thailand x Blueberry) This has huge fan leaves with a dark green/purple hue. It's been in 12/12 for one week (7 wks veg) and is stretching like crazy, great amount of vegetation- very attractive and seems like a fine specimen, I have a good feeling about this pheno. This one is from the seed so I haven't seen any more than this yet.


 very good looking


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 17, 2011)

GRAPEFRUIT- Female Seeds
This has been in for 2 wks after 44days from seed. Another pretty plant with highly serrated leaves. It's 75% C99 and 25% fruity sativa, 56 day finish. 
These plants all look like keepers, I want to start more seeds but I can't stop cloning the plants I'm growing. I also have been unable to keep enough for a good smoke report. We have 3 smokers in the family to supply off the top, and I need to sell the rest to make ends meet.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 17, 2011)

CARAMELO- Delicious Seeds
A clone from the original seed, has been in for 38 days. This is the Lavender x Indica- smells a lot like the Querkle pheno I have, but with a little more burn or fuel to it. Nice, anyway.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 17, 2011)

Speaking of QUERKLE,
here's a clone at 5 wks of 12/12. I drove the growth to the tops of the plant and pruned out the bottom on this one. The buds seem denser, and with 3 more wks they should get a lot bigger. Very frosty and sticky with a very pleasant smell.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 17, 2011)

PINEAPPLE EXPRESS clone, one of 4 in there, each put in a week apart. Two are scrawny from a poor start, while two are big and bushy. All have good bud coverage, but the runts won't yield much because of their size.
This was put in on 02.27 or 02.22, I forgot to check. Anyway, P EX. is a great choice, fast, tasty, high yield. Easy to grow, but mine don't like to be right under the 1000W- they really bleach out.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 17, 2011)

hey barrelhse dont worry about gettin there looks like ur very busy and with 3 tokers in the house wow. just me here. they all look great . does the caramello taste like carmel like an after dinner smoke(dessert) wanna try some of that stuff and what is querkel i see it everywhere it looks amazing all the plants u have look great. good job


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 17, 2011)

PAKISTAN VALLEY- day 60
Small plant, I put it in very early, but nice buds for its size. They give 45-55, but my parent and clones are all more like 70. The calyxes are very large, like on hashplant, but they seem to take along time to finish. VERY frosted.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 17, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hey barrelhse dont worry about gettin there looks like ur very busy and with 3 tokers in the house wow. just me here. they all look great . does the caramello taste like carmel like an after dinner smoke(dessert) wanna try some of that stuff and what is querkel i see it everywhere it looks amazing all the plants u have look great. good job


 The Caramelo is a Lavender cross and has a floral/hash/fuel taste. The Cream Caramel I just grew was supposed to have a caramel taste, but it was more citrus/fruit. It did smell just like caramel early in flower although only for a couple of weeks before it changed. It never tasted like caramel, more citric acid.. Mine was harsh because it never cured much.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 17, 2011)

makes me wonder how they come up with the names


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 17, 2011)

I took some cuttings from the Blue Fruit a couple of weeks ago but they didn't root. I took one today and noticed that the stem is completely hollow, looks like a straw. Maybe that's why they don't clone. Oh, well- I have some Jillybean pollen coming and another Agent Orange male that looks better than the last one so most of these will get a dusting with both of those. Also have a 3D female I want to put in 12/12 as soon as there is room.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 18, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> I took some cuttings from the Blue Fruit a couple of weeks ago but they didn't root. I took one today and noticed that the stem is completely hollow, looks like a straw. Maybe that's why they don't clone. Oh, well- I have some Jillybean pollen coming and another Agent Orange male that looks better than the last one so most of these will get a dusting with both of those. Also have a 3D female I want to put in 12/12 as soon as there is room.


I think DJ short once said that plants with hollow stems seemed more potent but IDK. I had some plants like that recently that have really big stems and really stood out to me when I went to clone, but thy all rooted for me.


----------



## tingpoon (Mar 18, 2011)

i've always been happier with my thicker stemmed plants.




if you keep the fan going at all times like a gentle breeze, it helps develop the stalks and stems, and this can help the plant can grow bigger buds.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 18, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I think DJ short once said that plants with hollow stems seemed more potent but IDK. I had some plants like that recently that have really big stems and really stood out to me when I went to clone, but thy all rooted for me.


 That would be nice, this plant has a lot of BB in it. Mine is def. the Indica pheno with huge fan leaves and dark color.. It's vegging like crazy in the 12/12 stretch period.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 18, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> i've always been happier with my thicker stemmed plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 18, 2011)

THE THIRD DIMENSION- TGA
This one is on the way in to 12/12. About 8 wks veg, with an Uncle Ben's 4 cola treatment early on. Starting to take off now, so I'm cramming it in there to get going while it's manageable. I'm happy to get a female, hope it's a tasty pheno. Also a pic of a Missing x Vortex at 12 days.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 20, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> That would be nice, this plant has a lot of BB in it. Mine is def. the Indica pheno with huge fan leaves and dark color.. It's vegging like crazy in the 12/12 stretch period.


Mine are oaxacans which is an orginal parent to all of DJ's lines so that may be a trait passed on from them. They generally look like indicas which masks their sativa ancestery. I'm also growing my lanky blueberry with them again becuse the smoke is so tasty. Anyways, I am going to get some singles of P.E. and Caremelo I hope my plants come out as nice looking as yours. Here's some shots of the blueberry for the hell of it.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 20, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Mine are oaxacans which is an orginal parent to all of DJ's lines so that may be a trait passed on from them. They generally look like indicas which masks their sativa ancestery. I'm also growing my lanky blueberry with them again becuse the smoke is so tasty. Anyways, I am going to get some singles of P.E. and Caremelo I hope my plants come out as nice looking as yours. Here's some shots of the blueberry for the hell of it.


 The plant description mentions the sativa pheno having more flavor, although I'm sure I'll be happy with whatever I get. I'll put up some new pics this week; I don't think I'll have any clones but I will get some seeds. I sprouted a Grapefruit and a Third Dimension at the same time as the Blue Fruit, all have recently gone to 12/12.
The P.Ex. seems to make everyone happy, according to all I read in the forums, including me. You can't go wrong there, it seems. I crossed it with an Agent O. male and the seedling has huge leaves at 2 wks. Pics tomorrow along with some other x's using AO and Vortex.
The Caramelo is cool- great smell, taste, and look. Like Hashplant, it has a lot of trich-covered, thick, velvety leaves and not as much bud as it looks once you manicure it, but this is a little better yield and much tastier than the hashplant I've grown.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 22, 2011)

I think I'll stop cloning and and just use seeds for a while. I have several varieties I want to try and the clones take up all my space. I have a few seedlings from crosses I made, and will be starting some store-bought next week- Wild Rose, Jack the Ripper, the Flav, Kandy Kush, Chocolope might be a good line-up.
The pics here are of some 2 wk old seedlings made with pollen from Vortex and Agent O.The one that says KB is a Kushberry/Skunk mother.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 22, 2011)

nice lookin huge leaves


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 22, 2011)

Seeds I made.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 22, 2011)

Agent Orange male.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 22, 2011)

Jillybean male


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 22, 2011)

Contenders


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 22, 2011)

Most likely, with 3 or 4 Querkle x Agent O.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 22, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Seeds I made.




very nice i am going to have to learn breeding i have those thai seeds i want to breed. plus mix what i have now. i put 10 dutch treat seeds in to germ 2 days ago. i also have some pollen from a bag seed i save maybe good practice huh.my plants are just getting hairs 2 wks into flower should i pollenate it now or wait a bit?i will have to do this in my flower room any helpful hints/ thanks tanker


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 22, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> very nice i am going to have to learn breeding i have those thai seeds i want to breed. plus mix what i have now. i put 10 dutch treat seeds in to germ 2 days ago. i also have some pollen from a bag seed i save maybe good practice huh.my plants are just getting hairs 2 wks into flower should i pollenate it now or wait a bit?i will have to do this in my flower room any helpful hints/ thanks tanker


Best time to knock 'em up is between 2 and 3 weeks, once some good pistils are forming. Don't wait too long or the seeds won't have time to ripen. Most are pretty fast, 4-6 weeks. Turn off the fan while you do it; best bet is some pollen in a small bag placed over a bud for a while. I often use a paint brush, but it is difficult to avoid "splashing" and having pollen flying around.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 22, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Seeds I made.





Barrelhse said:


> Best time to knock 'em up is between 2 and 3 weeks, once some good pistils are forming. Don't wait too long or the seeds won't have time to ripen. Most are pretty fast, 4-6 weeks. Turn off the fan while you do it; best bet is some pollen in a small bag placed over a bud for a while. I often use a paint brush, but it is difficult to avoid "splashing" and having pollen flying around.




great thanks for ur input guess i better get at it. will work at that tomorrow. let ya know thanks again tanker


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 24, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Mine are oaxacans which is an orginal parent to all of DJ's lines so that may be a trait passed on from them. They generally look like indicas which masks their sativa ancestery. I'm also growing my lanky blueberry with them again becuse the smoke is so tasty. Anyways, I am going to get some singles of P.E. and Caremelo I hope my plants come out as nice looking as yours. Here's some shots of the blueberry for the hell of it.


Here's the Caramelo again, 6 days later on day 44. Supposed to be 9 wks, but this one is looking close. All cloudy, and could be chopped, hoping it'll fatten up some in the next 10 days or so.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 24, 2011)

Quick shot of the Third Dimension- went in 6 days ago, was12" high. Today, 19"


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 24, 2011)

I decided to soak some seeds, and chose a few that share Romulan in their genetic make-up:
Space Queen
The Flav
Wild Rose
Jack the Ripper
Any males will be interesting to cross; I also have a Jillybean male which contains some Romulan. The Wild Rose is probably a different Romulan pheno (crossed with The Hog), being from Sweet Seeds. Also throwing in a Dinafem Critical+ and some Querkle x Agent Orange for more fun...oops-just checked theWild Rose and it's Rosetta Stone/Hog, not Romulan. That's OK, I wanted to try it.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Mar 26, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Jillybean male


thats a beautiful crop man
I hope I get to the point some day where I can keep a male father plant to make my own breed
I think that would be so grand for growers to create and trade their own seeds


----------



## flamdrags420 (Mar 26, 2011)

By the way if you breed a plant and like you said I think 2-3 week of flowering, is there any chance of male pollen getting to an adjacent mother room? Or will a vegging plant be ok if it gets hit by polled while it's being held in veg. I guess the biggest risk is how long does male pollen last before it becomes useless? 
Thanks for any knowledge on this.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 26, 2011)

flamdrags420 said:


> By the way if you breed a plant and like you said I think 2-3 week of flowering, is there any chance of male pollen getting to an adjacent mother room? Or will a vegging plant be ok if it gets hit by polled while it's being held in veg. I guess the biggest risk is how long does male pollen last before it becomes useless?
> Thanks for any knowledge on this.


 Yes. you can definitely pollinate other plants by mistake if they're nearby. I'm not overly careful, but if you want you can take the female out and pollinate the bud of your choice, then leave it out for several hours or overnight to let the pollination take place. Before you return it to the flower area spray it with water from a spray bottle to rinse off excess pollen and you should be good. If the male is in close proximity to your grow room there is a risk of pollen in the air seeding some buds, so be careful. 
I'm pretty casual, so you may want to search around for more in-depth methods when you're ready.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 26, 2011)

hey barrelhse i got my pollen out and i did not harvest right. i put the pods in a container and froze them. there is just pods and no pollen that i can see. i thought i would put them in a bag and choose a bud and put the baggie around it but i doubt anything will happen. better luck next time. plus i know a little more next time. lol


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 28, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hey barrelhse i got my pollen out and i did not harvest right. i put the pods in a container and froze them. there is just pods and no pollen that i can see. i thought i would put them in a bag and choose a bud and put the baggie around it but i doubt anything will happen. better luck next time. plus i know a little more next time. lol


 Yeah, you can't save male flowers. Wait until the males open and collect the pollen, make sure no pieces of the flower are in it- they cause dampness. You will notice that the pollen is completely dry powder when it is released. Best to use it fresh, but there are some posts here and there about collecting and storing it that should be helpful. It must be kept absolutely dry or it will be worthless.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 30, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Yeah, you can't save male flowers. Wait until the males open and collect the pollen, make sure no pieces of the flower are in it- they cause dampness. You will notice that the pollen is completely dry powder when it is released. Best to use it fresh, but there are some posts here and there about collecting and storing it that should be helpful. It must be kept absolutely dry or it will be worthless.


yea thanks barrelhse gonna have to get some new pollen


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2011)

I just dropped some cvk pollen on my larry og see how that works out


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I just dropped some cvk pollen on my larry og see how that works out


 Tried to say "Woot!" but it was too short to post!


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 30, 2011)

Some crappy pics of current events outside the 12/12 room-
First, new seedlings. Got 15/16, with one Querkle X AO not making it. The tags that say Lav = Caramelo, but I call it Lavender because it was confusing with Cream Caramel. Caramelo is Lavender x Indica (pics coming up).


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 30, 2011)

Various mixes with AO & Vortex males.
Missing, P.Exp, Kushberry/Sk mothers.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 30, 2011)

Pollen collecting chamber with Jillybean.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 30, 2011)

Caramelo clone at day 52. the mother of this produced the seeds in the first pic of the baby "Lav" mixes.


----------



## MelissaFrank (Mar 30, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Pollen collecting chamber with Jillybean.


This is brilliant. Thanks for such good pictures.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 30, 2011)

MelissaFrank said:


> This is brilliant. Thanks for such good pictures.


 You're welcome. The cutting went in there about 10 days ago, just exploded all at once yesterday. I put it in when I thought I should move the plant away from the 12/12, but I wanted to leave this in as an experiment. Worked!
The container is a 32 oz deli container with a cover set into a candle-holder or vase thing. It fits in snug at the top; I wanted to keep condensation to a minimum so I clipped a clothespin on the top of the vase as a spacer to allow air flow around the cup.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for posting pics of pollen collection chamber great idea.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 31, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Pollen collecting chamber with Jillybean.


Luv the pics with the explanation. That's pretty slick!
ATB!!


----------



## flamdrags420 (Mar 31, 2011)

Youre like the guy on Farmville that has every mastery sign.....Have you ever grown a strain twice?


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 1, 2011)

flamdrags420 said:


> Youre like the guy on Farmville that has every mastery sign.....Have you ever grown a strain twice?


 I always did one or two at a time and kept them going if they were good, taking up all the room. Then I realized I'd never get to try most of these strains if I don't grow them, and started this thread when I started the diverse growing. I still find I'm taking too many clones instead of moving along, but I just started lots of new seeds and have dropped most of these first strains. I will keep the P.Express, though- nice plant all around and I will breed with any TGA pollen I get (see next pics). I have one more Querkle, a Missing, a Caramelo, and a Kushberry/Sk in veg, and ready to go as soon as there's room in 12/12. Then all new except for the PEx (3 clones at diff ages).


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 1, 2011)

New seedlings, 15 of 16 - I'll take it. Some are my breeds, 5 are store-bought. (JTR, Wild Rose, the Flav, Space Queen, and Critical+). 
Some say LAV, that's the Caramelo (Lavender x Indica) as a mother. Was getting confusing with the cream Caramel. The males were all either Agent Orange or Vortex. These all sprouted between Sun. and Wed. this week.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 1, 2011)

Seedlings at 23 days.
On the left is Missing x Agent O. and on the right is P.Express x Agent O. In the red bucket is a P.Exp.clone, as is the little one in upper left corner.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 1, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Pollen collecting chamber with Jillybean.


Your my hero! I have messed up many attempts at collecting pollen that looks easy and effective. DUH!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 1, 2011)

This is the Third Dimension. It went in to 12/12 on March 18 and was 12" to the tip from the dirt. I took this pic yesterday, it was 28". I just measured out of curiosity and it's 31" now.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 1, 2011)

Two pics of Pakistan Valley at day 60.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 1, 2011)

Pineapple Express at 5 wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 1, 2011)

Two strange pics of Blue Fruit at 28 days. Big stretch, now some bud production. Large plant, very interesting and different from most of the others. Dark leaves that get huge early on.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 1, 2011)

they all look great barrelhse but the pineapple exp looks nummie. yes nummie. which is ur favorite smoke


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> they all look great barrelhse but the pineapple exp looks nummie. yes nummie. which is ur favorite smoke


 Been trying to answer, but I keep describing all the diff. strains. They've all been good, but for all-around I would say P Ex would come out on top. Still plenty more to go, though! I'm interested in the PEx x Agent O. I sprouted- quite fat since day 1, hope it's a female.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 2, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Been trying to answer, but I keep describing all the diff. strains. They've all been good, but for all-around I would say P Ex would come out on top. Still plenty more to go, though! I'm interested in the PEx x Agent O. I sprouted- quite fat since day 1, hope it's a female.


that pe looks great good luck with the p/e x a/o hope its female


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Your my hero! I have messed up many attempts at collecting pollen that looks easy and effective. DUH!


 It worked really well. The cutting I had in there is finished but the rest of the plant is behind, so I may do another. I hold the stem and dump the pollen onto some paper. Careful about H2O from the stem getting on it. Then strain it to remove any flowers and veg. matter- the pollen should be dry as dust and not damp or sticky. Store in a DRY place.


----------



## crackadelic (Apr 3, 2011)

all your plants are beautiful man i really like the querkle & tahoe og!!! i have querkle right now going on week 5 of flower this monday i hope it purples cuz your querkles are awesome looking!! i tried cloning mine but it didnt work too well i used a bubble cloner no root gel in water or anything but i found out afterwards the water and air temp both should be around 75 degrees & my temps deff werent but i have 10 more querkle seeds waiting to be popped!! i also have caramelo waiting also!! did you just have one seed of caramelo or did you have a couple of them cuz i hope all my melo's go purple like yours too beautiful looking im trying to get a couple purple strains going and keep cuz it sells for so much more than anything with that bag appeal at higher prices & i personally like purple bud myself!!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 3, 2011)

crackadelic said:


> all your plants are beautiful man i really like the querkle & tahoe og!!! i have querkle right now going on week 5 of flower this monday i hope it purples cuz your querkles are awesome looking!! i tried cloning mine but it didnt work too well i used a bubble cloner no root gel in water or anything but i found out afterwards the water and air temp both should be around 75 degrees & my temps deff werent but i have 10 more querkle seeds waiting to be popped!! i also have caramelo waiting also!! did you just have one seed of caramelo or did you have a couple of them cuz i hope all my melo's go purple like yours too beautiful looking im trying to get a couple purple strains going and keep cuz it sells for so much more than anything with that bag appeal at higher prices & i personally like purple bud myself!!


 Thanks- the Tahoe is a beauty, but it belongs to another poster, Wyteberrywidow. The Querkles turn color late and mine were cold which helped. The Caramelo was a single, they should all turn though because it's half Lavender. You'll like it- nice taste and quality buzz, tho a little light once trimmed. The purple's have bag appeal but don't deliver the weight!


----------



## crackadelic (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah thats what everyone seems to have to say in common bout the purple family!! but awesome grows man keep it up!!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been smoking Caramelo and Querkle this week and I like them both. Querkle is a little more special in most areas, but both are good quality and quite strong. If you need to make a choice I would go with Caramelo for a small area, Querkle tends to spread out a lot.
I decided to wait until next week before adding pics to let everything change a little. The Grapefruit from Female Seeds is at week 5 and is real eye candy, along with P. Express. The Third Dimension is at wk 3 and done stretching (I hope) and concentrating on bud production- it is fast. Pakistan Valley at day 70 next Monday (45-55 in the catalogue) and I'll chop then.
Too much going on to discuss without pics, both areas are full of all kinds of varieties. If I lose any tags I'm screwed.


----------



## crackadelic (Apr 11, 2011)

you should post some pix of your cured caramelo & querkle for me! im doing soil caramelo & some female seeds bubble gummer & xtreme indica now first soil grows im going to try and be successful at!!

i did pineapple for my first grow along with 3 others & it is a beautiful good smoking strain!!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2011)

crackadelic said:


> you should post some pix of your cured caramelo & querkle for me! im doing soil caramelo & some female seeds bubble gummer & xtreme indica now first soil grows im going to try and be successful at!!
> 
> i did pineapple for my first grow along with 3 others & it is a beautiful good smoking strain!!


 No pics of cured samples- things have been hard here and the winter grow is small and tends to go quickly. A friend just stopped in to say he shared some of that Caramelo with some people he knows and they put it their all-time top 5. I have one clone of it left, but I also made some seeds. Here are some seedlings at 2 weeks. The tags that say LAV = Caramelo, so LAV x AO means Caramelo x Agent Orange. ( Q stands for Querkle)
The red bucket behind the seedlings is a Missing x Agent Orange at 5 wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2011)

More seedlings, this time store-bought. I think you can read the tags- Jack the Ripper, Space Queen, Critical+, The Flav, and Wild Rose. Green pot in back is Kushberry/Sk x Vortex at 5 wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2011)

Pineapple Express x Agent Orange, 5 wks.
Brown spot is a lightbulb burn.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2011)

Querkle in front of a Blue Fruit top.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2011)

I was too lazy to unpack the flower room for pics today, so these are under the HPS. First Grapefruit at 6 wks. Not a tall plant tho it's supposed to be. I may have the Indica pheno or it may have been too cold. Anyway, 18" but the buds are huge and sticky, smells like grapefruit and sweet. Mouthwatering to see and smell. 75% C99; I hit it w/ Jillybean and Agent Orange but didn't get clones.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2011)

Group shot. 
-Right front corner: Grapefruit
-Left front: new P. Exp.
-Big bud on left: P.Exp.
- All across the back: a Third Dimension being sativa.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2011)

Similar shot, different angle. A bit of Querkle in the left front. Grapefruit on rt., P.Exp. in middle, tall spikes in back are part of 3D. Back left corner is a Pak.Valley, with a Kushberry/Sk below it.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2011)

Pineapple Express, 7 Wks. 
Pretty colors with orange hairs, big nugs that should be done next week. Another one a week behind this, but it's hidden in all these pics.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 14, 2011)

B, I luv this thread of yours... Can't wait to join in, but all my plants are in infancy atm...lol
I just germed two TGA 3D, a KC Brains California Special, and three Dinafem Super Critical Haze, I'll post when they're worthy of a look....
ATB!!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 14, 2011)

SupaM said:


> B, I luv this thread of yours... Can't wait to join in, but all my plants are in infancy atm...lol
> I just germed two TGA 3D, a KC Brains California Special, and three Dinafem Super Critical Haze, I'll post when they're worthy of a look....
> 
> ATB!!


 Hey, Supa- I've got more pics here of the Grapefruit and P.Exp., but didn't shoot the 3D today. It found a spot and I didn't want to move it, really big plant, tall, many bud sites. I should have LST'd to keep the height down because the lower growth is too far from the light. It stretched for a couple of weeks then settled down to bud production and is moving right along at 27 days in. I'll take pics in a few days.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 14, 2011)

I had to move some out to water today so I took more pics of the Grapefruit and P.Exp.
Grapefruit, Female Seeds, 6 wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 14, 2011)

Pineapple Express, 7 wks


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 14, 2011)

Soon to appear (but not today): 
- Blue Fruit (by Dinafem) :: SeedFinder :: Strain Info
This is at 5 wks. The (massive) leaves are getting a purple blush and the hairs are starting to darken. It really smells good, more blueberry than anything I've had, but it's early. Buds are sativa-like, a bit fluffy but lots of them. I picked off some bananas today but not enough to worry me, having read the above info. No clones, seeds from JillyB & Agent O. The plant is huge but fragile, hollow stems that want to fold over.
-The Third Dimension (by TGA Subcool Seeds) :: SeedFinder :: Strain Info
Tall plant at 27 days. I gave it the Uncle Ben topping treatment and got 2 main colas and a lot of buds down low. Three weeks to go if Sub is correct, probably closer to 2 by the time you'll see it.
Also in sretch we have a Kushberry/Sk, Querkle, P.Exp, and Missing. Good times. Pics of all next time I shoot.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 14, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Soon to appear (but not today):
> - Blue Fruit (by Dinafem) :: SeedFinder :: Strain Info
> This is at 5 wks. The (massive) leaves are getting a purple blush and the hairs are starting to darken. It really smells good, more blueberry than anything I've had, but it's early. Buds are sativa-like, a bit fluffy but lots of them. I picked off some bananas today but not enough to worry me, having read the above info. No clones, seeds from JillyB & Agent O. The plant is huge but fragile, hollow stems that want to fold over.
> -The Third Dimension (by TGA Subcool Seeds) :: SeedFinder :: Strain Info
> ...


the blue fruit sound good. the p/e is looking excellent. flowering nicely. makes my mouth water. i went to the dispencary today and they had p/e bit i wanted to trythe jack herer. good shit but it is really damp. fuckin crooks, 1 gram 16 bucks and its wet. o well i want to grow it now. next time i go im gonna get p/e. after watchin urs grow. the bannanas, i was reaing in a blueberry thread that if they become stress they will hermie everytime. dont know how true this is though. the 2 ive got havent showd any signs. i do have one i thought was gonna dye and it revegged pretty good im gonna put it in flower pretty soon let cha know what happens. catch ya later barrelhse


----------



## SupaM (Apr 15, 2011)

I picked up some Querkle, and got 3 Emerald Triangle 'freebies'...Quasar, Emerald Jack, & Sour OG...
I also have PE, so I'm enjoying seeing it come along. I will definitely Try and manage the height of my 3D.
Yours is the third one I have seen that was very tall. Thanks for the info, and the shots! 
ATB!!

btw.....my 'singles garden


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 15, 2011)

SupaM said:


> I picked up some Querkle, and got 3 Emerald Triangle 'freebies'...Quasar, Emerald Jack, & Sour OG...
> I also have PE, so I'm enjoying seeing it come along. I will definitely Try and manage the height of my 3D.
> Yours is the third one I have seen that was very tall. Thanks for the info, and the shots!
> ATB!!
> ...


 As I mentioned, I did the Uncle Ben's topping technique. I thought that might shorten it up a little, but it didn't. I can't tell how the yield will be although the buds right now seem like they may be a little fluffy and not real big. Lots of em, though. Time will tell.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 16, 2011)

Right now, I would settle for tall over *'not at all*'!!! which is my current situation.......
I am waiting on my 3D to spring up from the Rapid Rooters....it's only been about 36 hours,
but I am Truly impatient to try some TGA gear...never had any... 
Anyway, I'll continue to salivate over yours..lol
ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 18, 2011)

Grapefruit, day 46. Smells as nice as it looks. Sticky, sweet, dense, and it does smell like grapefruit. Two thumbs up, and I've never even tried it.
75% C99, 25% "fruity sativa".


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 18, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Grapefruit, day 46. Smells as nice as it looks. Sticky, sweet, dense, and it does smell like grapefruit. Two thumbs up, and I've never even tried it.
> 75% C99, 25% "fruity sativa".


dam barrelhse that bitch is beautiful. i love the buds. gotta have some of that. i cant have grapefruit cause of my cholesterol but im willin to take the chance lol. where do i order some of thqat. great job man.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 18, 2011)

Blue Fruit, Dinafem. This is at 39 days out of 63. Really smells good, definite blueberry which makes me happy- never had any. It's beginning to purple and should be quite attractive soon. It's tall, everything goes to the tops, and seems like the harvest may be a little light for the size of the plant. I have some Agent O and Jillybean pollen on it. 
I'd like to keep this and the Grapefruit for myself, though it never works out that way.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 18, 2011)

Pineapple Express, as usual. It's photogenic. 
Day 50. Smells like Pineapple Lifesavers, but only when I'm cutting it up or rub the stem. Has a subtle sweet taste.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 18, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> dam barrelhse that bitch is beautiful. i love the buds. gotta have some of that. i cant have grapefruit cause of my cholesterol but im willin to take the chance lol. where do i order some of thqat. great job man.


 It's by Female Seeds. I got it at Attitude Pick&Mix- glad I did!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 18, 2011)

The Third Dimension, TGA Subcool, Day 31
This thing really stretched, now putting on some bud. They seemed small at first, getting bigger now and lots of them.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 18, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> The Third Dimension, TGA Subcool, Day 31
> This thing really stretched, now putting on some bud. They seemed small at first, getting bigger now and lots of them.


 
the 3d is looking good also. i just put some milkyway seeds in bout 36 hrs havet seen a sprout yet but i havent been out there since this am


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 18, 2011)

Milkyway sounds like a good choice- I just looked it up, probably would have gotten it if I'd seen it! Hope you get girls.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 18, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Milkyway sounds like a good choice- I just looked it up, probably would have gotten it if I'd seen it! Hope you get girls.


i have a bunch of em one of my bros gave me a bunch of em. i forgot i had em till the other day.lol.from discription i think i will like it. i hope i get a male for pollen


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 20, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> i have a bunch of em one of my bros gave me a bunch of em. i forgot i had em till the other day.lol.from discription i think i will like it. i hope i get a male for pollen


 I'll send you some Agent O dust.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 20, 2011)

This is the only clone from Eva Seeds Missing that I got, and it just barely made it. I would have tossed it except it is my daughter's favorite, so as long as it had some green I kept it. I think I took it on Dec. 20 and it just went in 12/12 two weeks ago. Daughter said "oranges" every time she had some.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 20, 2011)

Because the Missing tastes like oranges it seemed natural to cross it with an Agent Orange. Here is the offspring at 6 wks from sprout. I believe it is a female.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 20, 2011)

Kushberry/Skunk, from DNA. In since April 4, 16 days. My last one, though I crossed it with some TGA pollens and will hit this one a little, too. I've been running this for almost 18 mos. I'd like to keep it but I'm overwhelmed. It has a beautiful fruity stink and taste, exc. yield and bag appeal- smells good!- clones easy. Buzz is nice mix, not much drowse, moderate strength. Extremely enjoyable weed.
I still have 3 LA Conf/Sk, 3 Sleestack/Sk and 3 Kandy Kush/Sk I got at the same time. Anyone tried them?


----------



## SupaM (Apr 21, 2011)

Sup Barrelhouse! Finally got my 3D up and out! I transplanted them yesterday, and Hope we have ladies!
ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 21, 2011)

SupaM said:


> Sup Barrelhouse! Finally got my 3D up and out! I transplanted them yesterday, and Hope we have ladies!
> ATB! View attachment 1561941


 Maybe you'll get one of each and they can fool around.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 21, 2011)

If so, I'll definitely come to you with pollen catchin' questions..lol! Otherwise, I hope for two ladies, so I can keep it runnin'!
ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 21, 2011)

Another pollen chamber, this one getting Agent Orange. I stick it in there wherever it fits- here it's on the right sitting on the Grapefruit pot.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 21, 2011)

Def thinkin' about building a small spot for males. I have a good many beans, and I'm sure there will be some prized males in there as well....
ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Apr 21, 2011)

K.C. Brains California Special about 3wks veg


----------



## SupaM (Apr 21, 2011)

Dinafem Super Critical Haze


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 22, 2011)

SupaM said:


> Dinafem Super Critical Haze View attachment 1562548


 Sound s good- I have a Critical+ at 4 wks from seed, it's vigorous and dark. I don't do much haze, but I have a Royal Haze seed and an Auto Haze, if you know anything about them. I'm interested in your KC Brains; I've heard him bashed so often that I never tried his stuff.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 23, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Sound s good- I have a Critical+ at 4 wks from seed, it's vigorous and dark. I don't do much haze, but I have a Royal Haze seed and an Auto Haze, if you know anything about them. I'm interested in your KC Brains; I've heard him bashed so often that I never tried his stuff.


This was my first Haze as well. I had stayed away due to long flowering period, but was interested in the high. The SCH went about 12 wks before I harvested her. I ran it in subcools Super soil in a 7 gal and she remained dark all the way through. it was by far a unique smell and taste. If you have the space/time try one of yours. As you can see by the pix, i decided to run it again, despite the flowering period. BTW, I topped those and placed them in flowering yesterday. As for the KC Brains, They were the first seeds I ever purchased about two years ago. The description and the price lured me in, but when I went online to read up on the breeder/strain, i too read mostly bad, so I parked them...... I germed 5 beans, 4 sprouted, 2 survived optimum conditions. The two I have are Spot ON, so we shall see..... in about 8wks..lol. Sorry so long, ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 28, 2011)

SupaM said:


> This was my first Haze as well. I had stayed away due to long flowering period, but was interested in the high. The SCH went about 12 wks before I harvested her. I ran it in subcools Super soil in a 7 gal and she remained dark all the way through. it was by far a unique smell and taste. If you have the space/time try one of yours. As you can see by the pix, i decided to run it again, despite the flowering period. BTW, I topped those and placed them in flowering yesterday. As for the KC Brains, They were the first seeds I ever purchased about two years ago. The description and the price lured me in, but when I went online to read up on the breeder/strain, i too read mostly bad, so I parked them...... I germed 5 beans, 4 sprouted, 2 survived optimum conditions. The two I have are Spot ON, so we shall see..... in about 8wks..lol. Sorry so long, ATB!


 It's the size and time that keeps me away, too, but I'm sure I'll get to them just to see what they're all about. 

I wanted to get some pics today but it didn't happen. Here's the Grapefruit (Female Seeds), though, at day 54. Also a pic of a bumble bee working the Blue Fruit in the flower room.


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Apr 28, 2011)

those are beautiful! i have a sweet deep grapefruit from dinafem flowering right now and it has a similar look to it.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 28, 2011)

fattiemcnuggins said:


> those are beautiful! i have a sweet deep grapefruit from dinafem flowering right now and it has a similar look to it.


 Yeah- I really like this one. Not the tall pheno, but the buds are huge and dense. Smells amazing, candy and grapefruit. It didn't clone for me but I hit it with some Agent Orange pollen. ...I had a Sweet Deep that I got as a freebie but I broke it after it sprouted, bummer.


----------



## Canibitual (Apr 29, 2011)

been lazy with tending the veg area... most stuff slowed down and/or stopped growing for awhile... switched to my own nutes, and now everythings back on track... my eva seeds... Missing and Papa's candy are starting to grow again... for a bit there I didn't know if they'd make it... the Papa's candy was a real tiny sucker...LOL

here's the finish product on a Church plant...


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 30, 2011)

the grapefruit looks great. cant wait for a smoke report on her. excellent work barelhse


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 30, 2011)

Canibitual said:


> been lazy with tending the veg area... most stuff slowed down and/or stopped growing for awhile... switched to my own nutes, and now everythings back on track... my eva seeds... Missing and Papa's candy are starting to grow again... for a bit there I didn't know if they'd make it... the Papa's candy was a real tiny sucker...LOL
> 
> here's the finish product on a Church plant...
> 
> ...


 I have the same problem in the winter- everything is slow and nutrient deficient, gets a little frustrating after a while. Once it's in the 40's and not the 20's outside things really perk up in my basement. Now I'll run out of room, lol- but probably some of them are males and I can yank them. I tried to clone my Missing and had terrible luck, but I had one feeble survivor that took off finally when it got warm. I cloned it Dec. 20 and just flipped it ( the pheno I have has very fragile branches that are prone to breaking when bent, even under a constant fan). Also had some seeds from the mother of it (Agent O male), and put in one that was 6 wks and showing female. Put in a P.Exp./Agent O. as well. 
The Church seems to be a popular grow, yours looks really good in those nug pics.- how is it for taste and smell? come on, you know you tried some early.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 30, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> the grapefruit looks great. cant wait for a smoke report on her. excellent work barelhse


 It just hit day 59 and I moved it to a dark area for couple of days to see how it ripens. It still has a few white hairs but I don't want it to go by - I'm after flavor with this one. I'll take pics before I chop. The only taste I've had was a lower bud that broke. I trimmed it and quick-dried which cost most of the flavor, tho it was still sweet. The trim I sifted when dry and got a rather surprising yield, about 3 good hits, which tasted like the plant smells- Grapefruit Lifesavers. I'm looking forward to stashing most of it to cure for a change, and hang on to it. Looks like a zip easy, even on a 22" plant. Solid, large nugs and the tops are well covered for a long distance. When you shake the branch to feel the weight it feels like a turkey drumstick. I'm looking forward to the (few) seeds I'm getting from it (with Ag.O.)


----------



## hammer6913 (May 1, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> It just hit day 59 and I moved it to a dark area for couple of days to see how it ripens. It still has a few white hairs but I don't want it to go by - I'm after flavor with this one. I'll take pics before I chop. The only taste I've had was a lower bud that broke. I trimmed it and quick-dried which cost most of the flavor, tho it was still sweet. The trim I sifted when dry and got a rather surprising yield, about 3 good hits, which tasted like the plant smells- Grapefruit Lifesavers. I'm looking forward to stashing most of it to cure for a change, and hang on to it. Looks like a zip easy, even on a 22" plant. Solid, large nugs and the tops are well covered for a long distance. When you shake the branch to feel the weight it feels like a turkey drumstick. I'm looking forward to the (few) seeds I'm getting from it (with Ag.O.)


growin turkey drunmsticks are ya?lol it sounds like a good flavor. i just read the agent o profile. that sounds great. good luck on ur upcoming harvest anxious to see it happen.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 1, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> growin turkey drunmsticks are ya?lol it sounds like a good flavor. i just read the agent o profile. that sounds great. good luck on ur upcoming harvest anxious to see it happen.


 PM me again.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 2, 2011)

This is Blue Fruit at 8 wks. It's 3 ft tall, not quite done yet. Fruity smell with sativa bud structure, except the calyxes are big and round.
The seeded bud is from a Jillybean male.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 2, 2011)

3D at day 44. The two main stems are 41", lots of buds and resin , though not much smell. Looks like a few more days to go.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 3, 2011)

lookin good barrelhse. my bomberry is getting real sticky snd stickey. still got 2 or 3 weeks left. she a long flowerer. i need to get out and get a pictorial update will do that soon. catch ya later gotta go


----------



## SupaM (May 3, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> 3D at day 44. The two main stems are 41", lots of buds and resin , though not much smell. Looks like a few more days to go.


Love it! My 3D's are taking off finally..... Still veggin in 1gal for now, but in about a week, I transplant them into 7gal 1/2 full with Super Soil!!
Thanks again for postin' your girls....... ATB!!


----------



## Canibitual (May 3, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> I have the same problem in the winter- everything is slow and nutrient deficient, gets a little frustrating after a while. Once it's in the 40's and not the 20's outside things really perk up in my basement. Now I'll run out of room, lol- but probably some of them are males and I can yank them. I tried to clone my Missing and had terrible luck, but I had one feeble survivor that took off finally when it got warm. I cloned it Dec. 20 and just flipped it ( the pheno I have has very fragile branches that are prone to breaking when bent, even under a constant fan). Also had some seeds from the mother of it (Agent O male), and put in one that was 6 wks and showing female. Put in a P.Exp./Agent O. as well.
> The Church seems to be a popular grow, yours looks really good in those nug pics.- how is it for taste and smell? come on, you know you tried some early.


I got this smoke report from elsewhere, and it seems to fit exactly... 

*The High: *A bit of a creeper, after smoking my first joint of this stuff i was questioning its potancy. So I went for a walk to the store. 2 steps out of my door it hit me like a ton of marshmellow clouds. A very euphoric high that lasts a good 40-60 minutes and is followed by a mellow but apparent comedown.
I would say that the high is semi-functional, a little stoney for a wake and bake, but i do it anyhow. What can i say, i like to live dangerously... high.





Quite good!

another review by my buddy...
my buddy said... instead of walking out the door, he was sitting down, leaning back, with a sandwich in his hands about to eat it... though he'd hit another bowl cause he wasn't sure he was "feelin it"... and passed out... woke up awhile later...(hungry)... I think he shouldn't have smoked a whole bowl of it by himself....LOL

my church plant, seems to be a fairly low odor plant (which I prefer) and it smells a bit Peppery.. maybe like onion pepper/ onion soup mix... good smell though... and with the new nutes I'm using they got Very big... (the largest bud in the pic was the size of a soda can)
as far as strain... I'd say its a very good one... fast clone, fast growth, and large dense, sticky buds... (although I've seen complete opposite reports online from others... and with my old nutes it wasn't that good for me either... so I think It really enjoys alot of P and K)


----------



## crackadelic (May 4, 2011)

if you get some males & save some pollen can you just pollinate one bud or will it produce seeds through out the whole plant on every bud??


----------



## Barrelhse (May 4, 2011)

crackadelic said:


> if you get some males & save some pollen can you just pollinate one bud or will it produce seeds through out the whole plant on every bud??


 I just do one or two buds, it's easy and the rest of the plant stays sensi. One bud can give plenty of seeds. Hit them after 3 wks flower, or when the hairs are getting long; put a tag on the bud so you won't chop it by mistake. They seem to take 4-5 wks to ripen.


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (May 8, 2011)

i didn't think anyone else grew blue fruit! i would love to see pics to see what yours looks like. i have seen 3 seeds grown out 2 were the tall lanky chronic that turns purple and one is the afghan dominant wanting to hermie pheno.


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (May 8, 2011)

wow i am sorry i didn't see above pics! looks like you got the lankier chronic one with the swollen calyxes! i can't wait to smoke mine! actually yours looks kind of in between the two now that i look at it. sweet man.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 9, 2011)

hey bro, hows the move goin? hopefully smooth like a good bud. my time will be more open real soon and we can get down to it. catch ya later barrelhse


----------



## Barrelhse (May 9, 2011)

fattiemcnuggins said:


> wow i am sorry i didn't see above pics! looks like you got the lankier chronic one with the swollen calyxes! i can't wait to smoke mine! actually yours looks kind of in between the two now that i look at it. sweet man.


 It's probably a mix- has some bananas, but nothing too troublesome. Plant smells fruity; uncured smokes harsh but sweet on the exhale. Has a little bitter bite, that may cure away.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 18, 2011)

Kushberry/Skunk clone at 6 wks. My last KB, after a year and a half. Made some seeds, though, and some crosses. Smelly, fruity, sticky, tasty- but I need room to move along.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 18, 2011)

Here's a querkle , also at 6 wks. (There's a PExp. at 6 wks, too, but my batteries died. Maybe tomorrow).
This Querkle is quite large, the last two clones were scrawny from the winter chill. Last one of these, too, but it will be giving some Agent Orange and some Jillybean seeds.
Well, the pic uploader isn't working so I'll try in a while.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 18, 2011)

Querkle at 6 wks.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 19, 2011)

very nice barrelhse. i wish i would have done the querkle, but i will put that in next. i germed the blue fruit and strawberry kush. lookin forward to them germing. there so dam slo. lol.


----------



## SupaM (May 19, 2011)

Sup Barrelhse! What's the word on your 3D...? 
I'm about four weeks into the SCH again, but my 3D is still veggin'.
ATB!!


----------



## Kalashnikova (May 19, 2011)

What happened to attitude? all the prices say 0.00


----------



## Barrelhse (May 19, 2011)

SupaM said:


> Sup Barrelhse! What's the word on your 3D...?
> I'm about four weeks into the SCH again, but my 3D is still veggin'.
> ATB!!


 The 3-D came down at 8 wks. Sticky and frosty, but zero smell or taste which was very disappointing. OK high.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 19, 2011)

Pineapple Express at 6 wks. Two more of these to go, both in 12/12. 
I'll follow this w/ P.Exp. x Agent Orange at 4 wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 19, 2011)

Here's the P.Exp. x Agent Orange


----------



## SupaM (May 19, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> The 3-D came down at 8 wks. Sticky and frosty, but zero smell or taste which was very disappointing. OK high.


REALLY!! Dizamn! ....no smell or taste...? I hope I don't have That pheno..lol! Maybe with a decent cure perhaps...?
Either way, I'll just have to see what mine do. They go into Super Soil this weekend...woohoo! ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (May 19, 2011)

This is Missing from Eva Seeds at 5 wks, last clone of this.


----------



## SupaM (May 19, 2011)

Both, the PE and PE x AO look great! I bet that PE x AO will be a good producer!


----------



## Barrelhse (May 19, 2011)

And this is Missing x Agent Orange, 4 wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 19, 2011)

Missing x Vortex, 2-3 wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 19, 2011)

Caramelo, Delicious Seeds. (Lavender x Indica) at 4 wks. Sticky and lovely aroma, like potpourri. Last of these guys, but I have some crossed w/ Agent Orange in veg., waiting to show sex.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 19, 2011)

SupaM said:


> REALLY!! Dizamn! ....no smell or taste...? I hope I don't have That pheno..lol! Maybe with a decent cure perhaps...?
> Either way, I'll just have to see what mine do. They go into Super Soil this weekend...woohoo! ATB!


 Yeah. weird- never had any smell when I rubbed it. Kept waiting, but absolutely nothing. Taste is very mild, pleasant but very faint. Two weeks hasn't changed it, hope you get a good one!


----------



## Barrelhse (May 19, 2011)

SupaM said:


> Both, the PE and PE x AO look great! I bet that PE x AO will be a good producer!


 The cross is really tall, about twice what my PE (short- 18-24) pheno does. It smells like Blueberry Muffins, the store kind that are too sweet. Don't know why, but I'll take it! It looks like it will have a lot of good buds, spear-shaped.. My PE doesn't have a lot of taste, either, but the AO seems to bring out the goodies. 
The other AO cross, Missing, is also very tall, maybe the AO genes. The buds on it are round like ping-pong balls, smells citrus.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 20, 2011)

wow too bad about the 3D barrelhse. shit go to go be back later bro.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 23, 2011)

Just some general shots of the garden. First shot is a PExp. in front of a Caramelo (smells like Lavender-scented dish liquid). Fat buds in the middle are luscious Kushberry/Skunk (DNA), one of my all time favorites. This is the last one; it got the Uncle Ben's 4 Cola method, and it's at 7 wks.
The two tall plants are a Querkle and a PExp x Agent O. Both have substantial growth below what shows here. Querkle at 7 wks. and looking close. Frosty, sticky, mostly cloudy. PExp/AO at 5 wks-sticky as they get, lots of nugs, and smells like blueberry muffins... can't wait for this one, should be great with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 23, 2011)

A quick look at some things coming up. The white bucket in front is a Flav, but it 's looking male. Smells good, though, so I guess I'll use it for pollen. There's a JTR male in here, too, but ya can't see it. Others are Space Queen, Critical+, and Wild Rose, all fem. Some mixes I made, too- Agent Orange with Caramelo and Querkle, and Caramelo x Vortex. Looks like at least one fem of each. These are around 7 wks veg.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 23, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> A quick look at some things coming up. The white bucket in front is a Flav, but it 's looking male. Smells good, though, so I guess I'll use it for pollen. There's a JTR male in here, too, but ya can't see it. Others are Space Queen, Critical+, and Wild Rose, all fem. Some mixes I made, too- Agent Orange with Caramelo and Querkle, and Caramelo x Vortex. Looks like at least one fem of each. These are around 7 wks veg.


looks great barrelhse. i need to make a chamber for males. i thought about an old fridge, but i have no place to put it where it will be warm in winter.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 24, 2011)

That querkle and PE and the x AO look super fat! Actually they all look good as usual. I actually heard tat some other breeders were having roblems with their AO crosses and had to pull the whole line. You must of had a real winner in your garden. But what an amzing group of updates, I have only missed yourr thread for a feew days and you killed it, always keeps me interested.:up:


----------



## Barrelhse (May 24, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> That querkle and PE and the x AO look super fat! Actually they all look good as usual. I actually heard tat some other breeders were having roblems with their AO crosses and had to pull the whole line. You must of had a real winner in your garden. But what an amzing group of updates, I have only missed yourr thread for a feew days and you killed it, always keeps me interested.:up:


Thank you for your input, I'm having fun with this thread, glad you're enjoying it.
The AO mixes I've done look good, it seems to beef them up and adds a lot of aroma. I think I got lucky on the father. I had 2 males, these were from the first one. The second one had a nice orange smell but I haven't started any of the seeds from that. Anyway, the PExp x AO is impressive- sticky and frosty at 5 wks, good bud production and irresistible smell. These AO crosses (one with Missing) both show really long stems with few nodes, but the buds are huge, no bananas, great smell.


----------



## itslogics (May 26, 2011)

Hopefully I will be able to show pics in here soon, got myself some Barney's Farm- Violator Kush, and G13 Labs- Blueberry Gum. Also got a DinaFem- Sweet Deep Grapefruit as a ufo freebie.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 27, 2011)

itslogics said:


> Hopefully I will be able to show pics in here soon, got myself some Barney's Farm- Violator Kush, and G13 Labs- Blueberry Gum. Also got a DinaFem- Sweet Deep Grapefruit as a ufo freebie.


Oh yeah. We haven't seen any of those yet, I had a Sweet Deep but I broke it after it germed.


----------



## itslogics (May 28, 2011)

hopefully that deep grapefruit works out, I'm really curious about that one...and the violator kush. Sorry but that name just sounds awesome lol


----------



## Barrelhse (May 28, 2011)

itslogics said:


> hopefully that deep grapefruit works out, I'm really curious about that one...and the violator kush. Sorry but that name just sounds awesome lol


 My Sweet Deep seed took a long time to germ, like 8 or 9 days. Don't know if that's characteristic, but don'y give up on it if it's slow.


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 28, 2011)

Awesome report man !
+rep


----------



## drew k.420 (May 31, 2011)

there are not enough positive adjectives in the english language to describe what i have just seen here...you should make a coffee table picture book of your plants(i would make sure i had a few copies)....everything looks like it should be in some sort of super bud collection picture magazine.WOW...i have tried for years but never gotten results like what your doing...is there a secret to your success that you could share with us..like maybe the type of soil you use or nutes or compost,teas,ect.please forgive me for going way off topic,but i am totally in awe of everything youve done.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you. I really have no special techniques. I use Pro-Mix and Farfard potting soil, I avoid MirGro because of fungus gnats. I fertilize with Peters and MirGro at 30% of what they say- if they call for 1 Tblespoon/gal I use 1 teaspoon. I use regular tap water that sits in 5 gal buckets for a day or so and only feed every 2-3 waterings. I use high N for veg and early 12/12, then 15-30-15 (again weak) occasionally during flower. I keep it as simple as possible, in fact my set-up is somewhat primitive. I don't do anything unless they ask, then I try respond to their needs with a measured response to avoid creating other problems. 
These multi-strain grows are a challenge because what works great for some may not be adequate for others, but I spend a lot of time with my plants and keep a good eye on them. I like to pull them all out 2 or 3 times a week to take a look and water them well, at which time I can deal with any individual needs. 
I think that good light, lots of moving fresh air, and keep them watered is the best advice.. If you use a soil with nutes in it you shouldn't need to feed much at all.
I've been doing this since 1985, indoor since 1999. I've tried Hempy Buckets and Bubble Hydro, but I find dirt is, in the end, the most time-efficient, cost-efficient, and most forgiving, while being the least mess, equipment, special shit, and hassle. 
I meant to take pics today but it didn't happen- maybe tomorrow. I'm waiting on some harvests and have some veg. stuff raring to go into 12/12, incl. Space Queen, Critical+, Wild Rose, and some Caramelo x AO and Caramelo x Vortex. Also a Flav male and Jack the Ripper male. flav smells nice, JTR smells like burning rubber.
Next up to germ (about a week) will be : 
Chocolope (DNA)
The Kali (Big Buddha)- never figured out why I bought this one
Qleaner
Chernobyl
Pandora's Box
Cheese Quake
and some homemade to be determined.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 3, 2011)

Some updates on the flower room, didn't have time for the seedlings today. I'll go one strain at a time because I never know in what order they'll upload (as usual).
This is a Critical+ from Dinafem, just put it in 12/12 four days ago. Has a nice smell when the stem is rubbed, maybe lemony but time will tell.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 3, 2011)

This is the Caramelo (Lavender/Indica) at 45 days. Last clone from this, but lots of seeds. Smells like Lavender-scented dish soap, very sticky, buds are on the fluffy-sativa side and a little light but still a good yield and very nice smoke. Lavender/fuel taste and a good 50/50 buzz that lasts a while. Good wake and bake.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 3, 2011)

Pakistan Valley, World of Seeds Landrace. Day 67, supposed to be 45-55. Again, the last clone from this strain. All these have taken a long time, I've been yanking them at 70 but they could go more. This one I'll leave for 11 or 12. Huge calyxes and very frosty; has a narcotic smell and taste, quite stoney, but it is not fruity-sweet as advertised. I wonder if I got the right one? Anyway, it's a tall plant with very swollen nugs but a lot of plush leaf in the bud, like hashplant.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 3, 2011)

Kushberry x Skunk#1, DNA. Great plant, hearty yield, excellent smell and flavor, a little mild but that's OK because you want to smoke it all day. This was from the DNA Skunktrain freebies of Dec '09. I had 2 fem and male. One fem was a 7 week and huge yield but not as potent. This is the longer flowering strain, a little lighter in the bud weight but a bit more tasty. Anyway, this is the last of the KB, this one is at 60 days and needs about a week.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 3, 2011)

Querkle x Agent Orange. Only been in 9 days, seems to have the AO stretch to the stems. Pics won't upload, I'll open a new post.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 3, 2011)

Here it is, Querkle x AO.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is a Pineapple Exp. clone, also one more of these in flower and that's all. This is at 34 days, tend to finish in 7-8 wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 3, 2011)

Missing x Vortex. Smells fruity/candy at 32 days and lookin' good.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 3, 2011)

Missing x AO at 45 days. Big round nugs, but overall not a big yield because of the distance in between nodes. Smells fruity sweet and sticky.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 3, 2011)

Pineapple Express x AO, also at 45 days. Big sticky buds and lots of them. Branchy plant, tall, with good yield. Very sticky, mouth-watering to look at and smell is sweet blueberry muffins with orange rind.
You can see an odd little deformity on some of the fan leaves.


----------



## drew k.420 (Jun 5, 2011)

your plants are so happy theyre rewarding you with bud on the fan leaves...the healthiest ones have this sometimes.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 6, 2011)

drew k.420 said:


> your plants are so happy theyre rewarding you with bud on the fan leaves...the healthiest ones have this sometimes.


 If they only knew that my plan is to set them on fire...


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 6, 2011)

Just took out the Pak Valley to give it a dark period. Strange medicinal smell and taste with this strain, not the fruity-sweet they promised, not particularly pleasant flavor, but a somewhat narcotic stone.
Pics later this week. At 7 wks are Caramelo (just turning purple, not as much color in the warm weather), Missing x AO, and PExp.x AO. 
Kushberry at 9 wks, should be ready soon.
I recently added Critical+, Wild Rose, Space Queen, and Caramelo (Lav.) x AO to the 12/12 area.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 6, 2011)

really nice barrelhse.looking forward to ur up coming grows..


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 9, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> really nice barrelhse.looking forward to ur up coming grows..


Me, too! Some good things coming up, all new and all different. I have 6 store-bought and several other new items. Today I set the veg room on 12/12 to get the remainder started on bloom while I wait for some space in the flower room. Only 3 left in veg, a Caramelo x AO and 2 Caramelo x Vortex, plus some males. Just put a Querkle x AO in the flower room, too. They're all pretty big, more so than clones. 
I got a few pics of PExp. x Agent O before the lights all turned off. It's at about 51 days, buds are much more dense and heavy than they look, but you can see they're bending the branches. This plant is tall and has long productive side branches, too- excellent yield it seems. Smell is still some kind of fruity blueberry but now with a bit of skunk to it, very much like the Kushberry/Skunk.
This plant is very close and will be harvested shortly. We've had a lot of rain and humidity and the dead leaves on the top make me think of bud-rot. These are very dense nugs so I'm pulling it before trouble starts- I checked the dead spots and didn't see any gray, but it's going anyway just in case.


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jun 10, 2011)

Really awesome, man..... Really dig your style, and I think we think alot alike... I really dont like to waste anything, so If i get a male of a solid genetic, of course I'm gonna paintbrush a nug of one of my females, and TGA is a perfect breeder to get your seeds from if you want those great, tasty, colorful genetics that pretty much go great with anything...... I got a 2 querkles and a Qrazy Train, and I'm gonna pop them In a few.... I've already said it like 10 times around here..lol.. But I Hopefully wanna get a Male of either or both, and if I dont, well It's still a win/win ..... I really wanna cross both with The SAGE, SAGE n Sour, A Train, Blue Cheese, and Strawberry Cough... And Hopefully Blue Dream if I can get ahold of it somehow.... Or else will have to try and make my own too.... If I had more room I would definitely do kind of a SOG breeding project in where I take clones of like 20 different genetics in a small 2'x3' area, and just shower the whole thing with pollen of a great colorful strain, and put some beauty in alot of those greats.... I know there's alot of people out there that argue that the color dont matter.... Well, yea... Maybe not to them or alot of us, but most of the market out there go crazy for them, and They have to admit, they like color in their bud too...... Not gonna lie... I once had a drug dealer neighbor that would sell crack in pretty pink, purple, blue colors, and the dude made mad cash..... Of course he sold non colored too to people who knew better, but he'd get business from miles and miles away from alot of clubbers and rich people.... just because of this.... Alot of homosexual and FINE ass chick clients also.....Pretty sure if they kept using this shit, they're all missing teeth if not dead or locked up by now...lol... Of course, Like alot of drug dealers that get alot of bizz, eventually he got caught... He's already out, but he already stopped that, plus he wasnt a bad dude..... He was really chill back then, but he just needed his money, and he knew how... He wanted to stop for a long time, but when people are calling you every 15-20 mins for product, it's hard..... I could relate..... I'd smoke out with him basically every day.... He wouldnt even do coke... of course neither would I..... Closest I ever got to doing it was taking a hit out of a primo blunt.... Just because it was dope weed, and at the time I was out....lol.... Plus the liquid courage lead me to say "fuck it"..... But, nah.... I've always been scared to try that shit, but thats not the only reason. No drugs for me!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 11, 2011)

I dabbled a bit in the pills and powders in my youth, but it was all too fucked up and I never acquired the need to get that fried. I've smoked weed/hash since 1967 and it suits me fine. I used to smoke cigs and drink, too, but I quit all that over 20 yrs ago.
Meanwhile back at the ranch, I decided to get some seeds soaking for the next round. In keeping with the thread I'm doing just one of each kind and see what we get.
Querkle x Jillybean
3D x Jillybean
3D x Agent O.
Kushberry/Sk x Agent O.
Kushberry Skunk x Vortex
Bomberry
CheeseQuake
Chernobyl
Chocolope
Dutch Treat
The Kali
Milky Way
Pandora's Box
Qleaner
Spider Goo

I have 2 Querkle x AO in flower now, completely differnt phenos. One is tall, orange/lime color, and long internodes on the branches. The other is more compact, dark leaves, purplish-green and a nice x-mas tree shape. Pics next week, I work weekends.


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jun 14, 2011)

Very cool.... All weed/Hash for me too brotha.... a few beers on the weekends or if a major sporting event/Holiday, I might drink a few also, but me too, I pretty much quit like 5 years ago after my son was born.... I used to drink at least 2-3 24oz beers a day back when I was 17-21.... I would of never been able to quit without cannabis... Everyone needs an escape with all these problems that life throws at us.... 

I'll keep tuned, and see what's next....... You're gonna create a monster one of these days, and we're all gonna be shit out of luck, cuz you'll be the only one with the seeds...lol..... Who knows, maybe with enough publicity, you can start your own seed company in the future 

Wish I could get my hands on some blue dream!.... Ugh, if there's any plant cut out there I want, it's def that one.... Solid yields, beautiful structure and trics galore!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 14, 2011)

Interesting around here lately. I live in a duplex and my neighbors are alcoholics. The cops have been over there twice in the past couple of days (I don't know why) and I got paranoid about the smell so I chopped a few of the ripe ones- Kushberry/Sk (stinky!), Caramelo, and PExp x AO. Unfortunately I chopped without snapping any pics. I'll get some pics up this week of whatever's around, maybe some dried bud pics too.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 15, 2011)

thats scary barrelhse. better be figuring out a filter system that ya dont have to worry bout.. chances are the cops will be back.. be careful and good luck.. 

after all the confussion withmy mom, i havent been able to keep my seedlings alive. i still have 3 strawberry kush / a o but no bluefruit they didnt make it.. gonna put in a couple more.. hopefully things settle down here shortly.. catch ya later bro.. good luck nd be careful..


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 16, 2011)

Things have quieted down a little- rainy day tomorrow so I should get some pics. Most of the seeds I soaked on the 11th have been planted and broken ground, waiting on a few stragglers to crack ( Milky Way, Dutch Treat, Pandoras Box, Qleaner, Spider Goo, 3D x AO).
I had a little Flav pollen so I hit the Critcal+ with some. Also hit it w/ some Jillybean and AO. I have a Jack the Ripper male and a Lavender x Vortex male under 12/12 for more craziness to come.
Smoke Report- CARAMELO from Delicious Seeds
This may be the best strain I've grown; it has it all. Flavor, aroma, bag appeal, strong stone- don't wake and bake if you have any plans, Bucko. The scissors hash tasted exactly like Pine-Sol with a Lavender undertone, but it loses the bite when the buds are dried. The nugs are quite dense and very sticky and aromatic, covered with trichs and turn purple, deep color in cold weather. The flavor is delicious, like Lavender oil- kind of thick and sweet and stays in your mouth. (But it does give you dry-mouth!)
Opening the jar is a floral aroma with no weed smell, just sweet lavender potpourri. The stone is a little heavier than I expected from a sativa based plant, quite strong all around. Could be knock-out if you let it with a strong body stone that lasts a long time, and a mind buzz where you keep saying to yourself "Jesus, I'm really stoned."
This pic is from June 3, just before I took some nugs to dry. I ended up chopping it all the other day, but it was definitely ready. 
Delicious- I just took a hit, can't stop cuz it tastes so good. It levels off at a high plateau after smoking a lot, but it doesn't let you down. Again, I can't say enough good things about this one. Caramelo (Lavender x Indica), Delicious Seeds. 8 wks. and it's done.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 16, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Things have quieted down a little- rainy day tomorrow so I should get some pics. Most of the seeds I soaked on the 11th have been planted and broken ground, waiting on a few stragglers to crack ( Milky Way, Dutch Treat, Pandoras Box, Qleaner, Spider Goo, 3D x AO).
> I had a little Flav pollen so I hit the Critcal+ with some. Also hit it w/ some Jillybean and AO. I have a Jack the Ripper male and a Lavender x Vortex male under 12/12 for more craziness to come.
> Smoke Report- CARAMELO from Delicious Seeds
> This may be the best strain I've grown; it has it all. Flavor, aroma, bag appeal, strong stone- don't wake and bake if you have any plans, Bucko. The scissors hash tasted exactly like Pine-Sol with a Lavender undertone, but it loses the bite when the buds are dried. The nugs are quite dense and very sticky and aromatic, covered with trichs and turn purple, deep color in cold weather. The flavor is delicious, like Lavender oil- kind of thick and sweet and stays in your mouth. (But it does give you dry-mouth!)
> ...




thats a thing of beauty barrelhse.. my milky way is about 10 11 inch or so.. it seems to be stretching a bit. but looking good. i t/p a str ku / ao the other day. the others that made it should be ready before long. 

the caramello sounds yummie. ima put a couple to sprout soon. catch ya later man


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful looking, Carmelo, man!..... and It does look like a winner to me!..... I'll have to try it by the end of the year..... I really want to do sage and sour and Blue Dream next along with Blue Cheese and Strawberry cough of course.... might only do 3, as I want a male of the TGA strains im gonna be vegging on the side.. Wish I could take a hit of that right NOW!..


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 5, 2011)

Back soon with updates, life got complicated for a bit.


----------



## drew k.420 (Jul 5, 2011)

sry to hear that....now i feel like im going to burden you with these questions...but i gotta ask..do you top your females and what kind of lighting are you using?BTW...youve inspired me tremendously.


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jul 6, 2011)

All good, brotha..... Everyone has their bad moments that are much more important to use your time with than posting on the internet, and even growing all together...... Take care of whatever is going on, and we'll be here when things are better..... Good luck, and hope everything is better soon..


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Jul 6, 2011)

in answer to drew, you can top female plants remember that ur taking off the top cola and the plant will compensate for the injury by growing two colas. i would recommend topping and lst-ing (low stress training) which is when you tie the plant down. it will grow out and up. i will do this on strains i want to thicken up, some strains are not high yielders. but you can do it for anything.
for lighting it depends on your room size and how quickly you can get rid of the heat. a good ventilation setup will take more lighting. some people use hps, others cfls, still some use leds. each type of light has its own pros and cons, u gotta do the research so u get the right ones for your specific grow. i personally like hps and i know people who designed their own leds to use.
one example i can give you is a 600w hps would be good for a room thats at least 4 ft by 4 ft. but its really important to set up the air quality with fans and a ventilation system to suck the heat out of the room.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 7, 2011)

Hope everything smooths out for you buddy! I thoroughly enjoy this thread!
All the Best!


----------



## hammer6913 (Sep 11, 2011)

hey bro. hows things going in the east? hope u and ur family is doin good. 

the milkyway is kikin ass. i do have pics. the buds are foxtailing. guess its sativa dom. they are a little fluffy but lookin big. i will post pics. i had to pull all plants out of room and leave em out overnite. sprayed for mites and bombed the flower and veg room. dam bastards. i used capt. jacks this time. thought id mix it up a bit. i will use it again on monday. going for a bike ride soonly. have a great day bro. o btw i lost all my pe x ao. dont know why. 

the politicians are screwin us here. so i dont know how many plants im gonna be able to have so am apprehensive bout starting more strains at this time.... catch cha later bro.. keep an eye out for the pics on my journal. hopefully tonite if not to whipped.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry for the interruption. My wife nearly died in June and things changed.
Well, I've been growing all along but didn't feel up to posting so we've missed a few. Some memorable plants were Cheesequake, Querkle x Agent Orange, and Caramelo (Lav.) x A.O.
But now I have several more going, some mixes and some breeder seeds- didn't get pics of all of them, but got the oldest plants.
I'll rattle off what we have today- Diesel (Dinafem Seeds), Milky Way (Kiwi Seeds, via a friend), Grapefruit x A.O., Missing/A.O. x A.O., Royale Haze (Dinafem) and Caramelo x Jillybean.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 12, 2011)

Diesel (Dinafem Seeds) at 58 days. Very tall with the branches bending and breaking from the bud weight. Smells nice, sweet/sticky, dense buds. Hope it's ready in a week so I can taste some.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 12, 2011)

Milky Way- Don't know much about it, an Indica blend from Kiwi. It's tall- I topped it in veg because of height, got 2 towering colas and good lower veg. It was slow to develop in 12/12 but it's really filled in at 5 wks. Had an off smell that has become fruity.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 12, 2011)

Grapefruit (Female Seeds) x Agent Orange
The grapefruit is 75% C99- this mix smells delicious, Orange Sherbet all the way. This is 7 wks, smallish plant with dense, frosty buds. This may get put away for private stash- it looks so good, I just started 3 more.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 12, 2011)

Royale Haze- Dinafem
A freebie I would never have grown otherwise. Glad I did, though- huge plant, aromatic and extremely sticky. It's at 9 weeks and still swelling, should be a 75 day finish. Nice plant, I'd recommend it- although I haven't smoked any yet!
A couple of other freebies were the Diesel, a Lablanca (no pics today), Sleeskunk (no pics), LA Conf.x Skunk (no pics), and the Grapefruit I used as a breeding mother. The ones with no pics have just been flipped and will appear here later.
Anyway, here's Royale Haze.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 12, 2011)

Missing/Agent Orange x Agent Orange
Second generation mix, with an AO male used on a Missing x AO. Yes, it's orangey, a lot like the Grapefruit x AO but a little bigger and with a bit of skunky overtone. This is at 7 wks.-(oops, I think the last pic is Lablanca at 6 wks)


----------



## SupaM (Oct 12, 2011)

Glad to have you back big guy! I, for one, really enjoyed this thread. Those Grapefruit/AO are sick, btw!
Hope all else is well for you and yours. All the Best!!

ps. I finally harvested that TGA 3D, and it was ridiculous! I'm running a few more, and some BB
Blue Cheese. I'll get back with some shots now that you're back!


----------



## SupaM (Oct 12, 2011)

Heres the first 3D I ran. It was the frostiest plant i have ever seen, and had a tropical sweet smell to it!
I ran two beans got one male one female, so I cloned the girl. I have another one about to finish soon.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 12, 2011)

SupaM said:


> Glad to have you back big guy! I, for one, really enjoyed this thread. Those Grapefruit/AO are sick, btw!
> Hope all else is well for you and yours. All the Best!!
> 
> ps. I finally harvested that TGA 3D, and it was ridiculous! I'm running a few more, and some BB
> Blue Cheese. I'll get back with some shots now that you're back!


Thanks.
I just finished a 3D x AO, very tasty. Have another coming down this wk; different pheno, this one is purple with light-weight sativa buds. First one was a solid yield of dense nugs- no purple, but nice orange hairs and flavorful, sweet with a dank after taste.
I wanted BB Cheese or Bl Cheese when I ordered but they were out. I got "The Kali" on a whim and just grew it- nice plant, good looking with an average+ yield of semi-dense nugs. Good smell and taste of lemon, I'd still rather try the Bl cheese. I made some seeds with The Kali and a Querkle/Jillybean male and just sprouted one.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 12, 2011)

SupaM said:


> Heres the first 3D I ran. It was the frostiest plant i have ever seen, and had a tropical sweet smell to it!
> I ran two beans got one male one female, so I cloned the girl. I have another one about to finish soon.
> 
> View attachment 1833696View attachment 1833697View attachment 1833698


 Nice pics, really sticky looking buds. What do they taste like? (Mine had little flavor, but it made good seeds)


----------



## SupaM (Oct 12, 2011)

I ended up with the sativa dom pheno. Took her at 63 on the nose. She could have went another week...imo
Anyway, as far as taste, freshly dried... she was a lil flat at first, but sweet. After a few days of curing, and as 
the days went by, that tropical flavor and taste became really pronounced! Sticky does it no justice, it had trichomes
on the stems of fan leaves....lol. I was after that ind dom, but maybe later on I'll grab a five pack, but for now, I
have one finishing in a 10gal in 'SuperSoil', and about nine more vegging... i had to get rid of the male as I have no
breeding room or experience. I'm actually looking forward to this Blue Cheese, she should go 12/12 in the next few weeks.
ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 19, 2011)

Today's pics will include these plants:
LA Confidential x Sk#1 (DNA Genetics)
Querkle/Agent Orange x the Flav
Caramelo/Agent orange x Jack the Ripper
Kushberry Skunk x JillyBean
Royale Haze (Dinafem)
La Blanca (Kannabia)
Milky Way (Kiwi)
Cheese Quake (TGA Subcool)

Starting with whatever's 1st on my upload- but first, a request to show the pollen chamber again. Just made one today for a Blue Fruit x AO male.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 19, 2011)

LA Conf x Sk#1- freebie from DNA almost 2 yrs ago. Only got one of 3, but it's a girl. Took a clone in case it turns out crazy. It's at 4wks tomorrow, I removed a lot of the bottom early and most of the growth is going on right next to the stem, like one big cola.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 19, 2011)

Querkle/Agent Orange x Flav
The mother was a good mix, heavy buds with purple leaves and orange hairs, very sticky. I hit it with some Flav and here is one result. One week of 12/12.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 19, 2011)

Caramelo/Agent Orange x Jack the Ripper
Only 16 days in, should be interesting.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 19, 2011)

Kushberry x JillyBean
The KB has produced great flavor for me, I hope the crosses are as tasty! this one also at 16 days.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 19, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Kushberry x JillyBean
> The KB has produced great flavor for me, I hope the crosses are as tasty! this one also at 16 days.


Really interested in that KB, and I know Jilly is insane, so you should have a monster there lol! Keep me posted on that one!
All the Best!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 19, 2011)

Royale Haze- Dinafem Seeds
Wow. This one is big with heavy colas bending the branches. It's at 72 days and looks like an 80-85 day finish. The smell is floral/spice and very enticing, extremely sticky. I've never done such a long plant but this looks worth the wait.
It's a Haze/Skunk/NL mix, something most breeders seemed to have had an example of a few years ago under various names. This was a freebie, btw, I wouldn't have chosen it to buy- ya never know!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 19, 2011)

LaBlanca, Kannabia seeds
Another freebie, and a nice one. I lost the plant tag and didn't write on my calendar when it went in, but it looks about 7 wks. It wasn't healthy in veg. but came around with some frosty lemon-scented buds; again, very sticky.The flowers had long pure white hairs that turned brown very suddenly this past week.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 19, 2011)

Milky Way, Kiwi Seeds
Tall plant with good growth up the stems .This has been in the back of the garden and I've been marveling at the two colas, one fat and one thin. I saw today that the fat one is almost fully seeded- must have been sitting by a male flower that blew up.
This is at about 6 wks., getting quite frosty and acquiring a turpentine smell, but not unpleasant just dank.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 19, 2011)

CheeseQuake- TGA Subcool
I got two clones from my original CheeseQuake while it was in flower. This one is 9wks old and been in for nine days. The other is still in veg, also at 9 wks. I liked the Cheesequake- mine had a sweet taste but the jar smelled zackly like cheese when opened.


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 20, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Royale Haze- Dinafem Seeds
> Wow. This one is big with heavy colas bending the branches. It's at 72 days and looks like an 80-85 day finish. The smell is floral/spice and very enticing, extremely sticky. I've never done such a long plant but this looks worth the wait.
> It's a Haze/Skunk/NL mix, something most breeders seemed to have an example of a few years ago under various names. This was a freebie, btw, or else I wouldn't have had it to try.


 
i have some nl x skunk x haze i got from clones. i dont remember if i have 1 in flower yet. been having some trouble uploading pics will see if i can get some. all ur shit looks great. ya get a chance take a look at my journal.. me and a bud built a cardboard box grow for his wife. i think we did a great job.. catch ya later barrelhse


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 20, 2011)

Grapefruit x Agent O.
Just did this last time, but here it is just before chopping. It's had a great smell throughout the grow, I hope that translates to flavor.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 20, 2011)

Sleeskunk- DNA
This is another old seed, a freebie from an xmas promo 2 yrs ago. (Sleestack x Sk#1) This is at 63 days today, but it doesn't look done. I put it in the dark to see what happens. It's a tall plant with good sized solid nugs. smell is lemon, but not particularly strong. Had some problems on this series of plants, with a lot of yellowing and brown spots on most plants. The next group all seem healthy and green.
I also put the Royale Haze in the dark. The breeder says to give it dark for the last 2 wks(!) to stop the new growth and let it finish. I doubt if I'll go 2 wks, but I'm willing to try 4 or 5 days and see how it's working out and go from there.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 20, 2011)

Today I put a Kushberry x Agent O in 12/12, leaving one plant in the veg area, a CheeseQuake clone at 9 wks. that will go to flower as soon as there's room. 
Meanwhile I have the next batch of seedlings at 10 days. They will be at 5 wks when the flower room opens up a little and I can begin to feed them in as the others are harvested. I never know what I was thinking when I chose them, but here'e what's growing:
(3) Cream Caramel x Agent O
(3) Grapefruit x Agent O
(2) Caramelo x Vortex
(1) The Kali (Big Buddha) x JillyBean
(1) CheeseQuake x (3D/Agent O)
(2) (Caramelo/Agent O) x Jack the Ripper
(1) La Confidential/Sk#1 clone, just rooted and starting to take off (and one that may not make it)
This may be turning into a grow journal instead of a seed and strain review; that line-up is getting confusing. I'll get back to some commercial stuff next time, in a couple of weeks. I have some 
Rocklock 
Roadrunner 
Haze Auto 
Dutch Treat
Cali Hashplant
and some
Querkle x Agent O
Querkle x JillyBean
Querkle x unknown
Caramelo x Agent O
(Kushberry/Vortex) x (Querkle/JillyBean)
All on deck and ready to start; I'm doing a lot of purple next time, the color should work out well over the cold months. Also hope to mix them up a little with any males that appear. At the moment I'm hitting a few things with pollen from a Blue Fruit x Agent O male. Even though I have more crosses than I can possibly grow I still like to play with the plants and see what comes out of it.


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 21, 2011)

hey bro caught ya online.. the sleeskunk looks good. is it foixtailing? are the buds tight?

just missed ya lol


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 21, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hey bro caught ya online.. the sleeskunk looks good. is it foixtailing? are the buds tight?
> 
> 
> 
> just missed ya lol


 Ha ha- gotta keep movin'
Sleeskunk is foxtailing a little but the buds feel heavy, same with Royale Haze (impressed with that one). I put 'em in the dark to see if they'd stop growing white hairs and get down to business.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 23, 2011)

SupaM said:


> Really interested in that KB, and I know Jilly is insane, so you should have a monster there lol! Keep me posted on that one!
> All the Best!


 That was your post #420- heh. I have a KB x AO going ,too, and a male KB x AO that smells pretty good. I'm just crossing for F1's, not doing any breeding per se. Actually, it gets a little confusing because it's random. I try to backcross similar plants, though, just to see what comes up. I have another pair of Querkle/AO x Flav that are male and female, so that's a natural. On the other hand, I also polinated LA Conf./Skunk with Blue Fruit x AO for an odd mix that may give up something good.
If you're interested in the KB I can tell you about mine- it's actually KB/Sk, got 3 as a freebie 2 yrs ago ( along with the Sleeskunk, OG#18/Sk and LA Conf/Sk). I wanted the LA Conf. but I started the KB first. One male, 2 fem.- a tall fluffy one and a short stout one. Both had excellent fruity flavor and soon all I was growing was clones of KB because it was extremely popular with my associates- I grew it for a year and just stopped when I started this thread. I made lots of seeds, though.
The smell and taste were all fruity/berry, with lots of trichs on dark green buds, excellent bag appeal both visual and smell. The high was not strong, but very pleasant nonetheless, the kind where you function so well that you're surprised when something makes you remember you're high. It tastes so good that you want to keep taking tokes , so it may be good it's not stronger. It's not weak or mild weed, don't get me wrong- it's worth growing but not killer. As I said, it was very popular. I'm looking forward to the crosses with Sub's stuff. I really wanted to try the JTR, AO, and JB, but got males of all of those and put the pollen to good use.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 23, 2011)

Glad to knock my 420 here!lol Funny thing is now i remember you saying the same thing when you started this thread about the KB.
I've got a few to run through before I can get it, but it I have the similar story for my 3D. I hope this BBBlueCheese turns out nice.
I'm gonna flip her soon with the rest of my 3d, then give it a break. I'll keep some head stash, but want to try out PE, and Querkle for my winter gardens. You ran both, right...?


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Oct 23, 2011)

I just got through the the entire thread (the first time) and all I can say is WOW. Amazing stuff man, great job! I will be using your pollen collector design for sure!

I missed one important part though, what size is your light and what nutes are your using?

I just placed my first seed order yesterday!!!!! I got 5 TGA Querkle, 5 G13 Pineapple express, 1 free CH9 Aroma and 1 free CH9 Humboldt. Have you ever done Aroma or Humboldt?


Thanks
DBB


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 24, 2011)

Dirt Bikin Buds said:


> I just got through the the entire thread (the first time) and all I can say is WOW. Amazing stuff man, great job! I will be using your pollen collector design for sure!
> 
> I missed one important part though, what size is your light and what nutes are your using?
> 
> ...


 The PEx and Querkle should be a good grow and a fine mix if you get a male. I've never grown any CH9 so I can't help you there.
I veg under 4' shop lights and CFL's, flower under 1000W HPS in a 4'x4' room. I add as little as possible to the plants. I give a weak solution of Miracle-Gro tomato food every week or so during veg and a shot of 20-20-20 as they go into the flower room, then maybe some 15-30-15 during flower if they look needy. I have a 3 qt. bucket I use to measure and put in 1/4 teaspoon of nutes, so that's the solution I use. I use Pro-Mix soil when I can find it, has a 3-2-1 mix of nutes in it. Sometimes I play with molasses or other additves, but I find that keeping simple it and watching the plants carefully works better. I must say I've never used any of the boosters and so forth that are sold to the MJ gardener so I can't say if they are really effective or not, but I'm satisfied with what I'm getting with minimal hassle.


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Oct 24, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> The PEx and Querkle should be a good grow and a fine mix if you get a male. I've never grown any CH9 so I can't help you there.
> I veg under 4' shop lights and CFL's, flower under 1000W HPS in a 4'x4' room. I add as little as possible to the plants. I give a weak solution of Miracle-Gro tomato food every week or so during veg and a shot of 20-20-20 as they go into the flower room, then maybe some 15-30-15 during flower if they look needy. I have a 3 qt. bucket I use to measure and put in 1/4 teaspoon of nutes, so that's the solution I use. I use Pro-Mix soil when I can find it, has a 3-2-1 mix of nutes in it. Sometimes I play with molasses or other additves, but I find that keeping simple it and watching the plants carefully works better. I must say I've never used any of the boosters and so forth that are sold to the MJ gardener so I can't say if they are really effective or not, but I'm satisfied with what I'm getting with minimal hassle.



Sounds similar to my setup but I'm using a 400w HPS for flower. I use GH (Florabloom, floramicro, floragro) with cal-mag as far as nutrients go but I think I'm going to switch before I start these strains. What is the 15-30-15 you use called? Did you have to mess with temps or additives to get the nice purple? Will they do that in a hot room too(85F)? What temps does your room run? 

Sorry for all the q's but I'd love for mine to look like yours!

Thanks
DBB


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 25, 2011)

Dirt Bikin Buds said:


> Sounds similar to my setup but I'm using a 400w HPS for flower. I use GH (Florabloom, floramicro, floragro) with cal-mag as far as nutrients go but I think I'm going to switch before I start these strains. What is the 15-30-15 you use called? Did you have to mess with temps or additives to get the nice purple? Will they do that in a hot room too(85F)? What temps does your room run?
> 
> Sorry for all the q's but I'd love for mine to look like yours!
> 
> ...


 You may be fine with the nutes you're using, as I said I've never tried the nutes sold for MJ and they could be better. I use Jack's or Peter's 15-30-15, same company, I like their stuff. If I had the temperment for a feeding regime I might try it, but I really hate to be keeping track of everything, esp. as I am always running many plants at various stages.
The Querkle I got as a single and it happened to be the purple pheno, so I was lucky there. It turned by itself, although I grow in a basement where they get cold at night if it's cool outside and that helps. During the day with the light on it stays in the mid to upper 80's, a little warm but it will be cooler in the winter, and nite temps will be around 58-63.
I used a 400W for a long time, acquired the 1000W for free about 4 yrs ago. The 400 should be fine- I move my plants around every few days, and give them a quarter turn now and then during the day. Sometimes with the 400 I would prune the plants so they had a flat "back" where there were no branches and put them with the back facing away from the light, and let the front fill in and grow (don't prune all the way up because the tops will get plenty of light).


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Oct 25, 2011)

My temps are just like yours and I move my plants often. I still plan on getting new nutrients, GH 3 part seems kinda weak or something.

I don't understand what you mean here...


Barrelhse said:


> Sometimes with the 400 I would prune the plants so they had a flat "back" where there were no branches and put them with the back facing away from the light, and let the front fill in and grow (don't prune all the way up because the tops will get plenty of light).



You got pretty lucky with the 1 seed of Querkle! I hope I get a male, and both female phenos from my 5 pack I ordered. Did you have more than 1 P.Exp. seed? Did you notice and different phenos?


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 27, 2011)

Dirt Bikin Buds said:


> My temps are just like yours and I move my plants often. I still plan on getting new nutrients, GH 3 part seems kinda weak or something.
> 
> I don't understand what you mean here...
> 
> ...


 On the pruning I'm talking about removing branches from one side of the plant so it's somewhat "flat" and keeping that side away from the light. It allows the energy of the growth to go where the light is and not waste energy on the side getting no light. This isn't effective if you spin the pots under the light, but it's done for plants around the perimeter of the garden.
Only a single of PE, so I can't compare phenos.


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Oct 27, 2011)

I see what you mean now, I think Ill stick to spinning. I figured you only had one since it's a singles thread.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 27, 2011)

Lotsa pics tonite.
Here's the flower room, taken after I put all the plants back in after taking pics.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 27, 2011)

Two that are not under lights anymore are LaBlanca and Royale Haze, both freebies and both winners. Here's Royale Haze from Dinafem. It is at day 80 and not that close, but what a plant. Heavy, sticky, floral/spice aroma, great yield. I can wait for this one to finish, but I've never had one go this long.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 27, 2011)

The other one in the dark is LaBlanca from Kannabia Seeds. This sucker got off to a bad start- there's always one that gets ignored, abused, and dropped a few times. This runt pulled through and has delivered some great looking buds- dense, frosted, and it smells really fruity like the Kushberry, but with more lemon. This is a small plant, but potent it seems, so I may stash this one. I always say that and still don't have a stash.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 27, 2011)

Kushberry/Sk x Jillybean, 22days in.
This is a pretty plant, very round and full like an Xmas tree. Buds everywhere, dark green/purple leaves. Pollinated with Blue Fruit x AO.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 27, 2011)

This is a pair of Caramelo x Jillybean. They are in tiny pots, about 2 1/2 qts. They really shot up, I thought I put them in early. Anyway, they're at 5 wks today. VERY frosty and smell like fruit and skunk at once.
Looks like I only have pics of one of them; oh well, they're a lot alike and I'll post it another time.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 27, 2011)

Here are two CheeseQuake clones. One has been in for 2 1/2 wks, the other went in yesterday. They were cut Aug. 11, rooted on the 24th. They need to be thinned out so I may make more clones because the mother was a fast finisher for me- 7 to 8 wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 27, 2011)

Querkle/AO x the Flav
Don't know yet, it's only at 2 wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 27, 2011)

LA Conf/Sk., from DNA. 5 wks. I like this one, too. Beautiful buds with long white hair, maybe a pink tinge. Frosty and smells dankly good, in a sweet, skunky way.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 27, 2011)

Here are the missing pics of the other Caramelo x JillyBean at 5 wks.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2011)

Boy that's some display!


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Oct 28, 2011)

They all look great but I really like the LaBlanca and the Caramelo x JillyBean.


----------



## shiv (Oct 28, 2011)

Hari Om!!! Shanti!!!!!!

Hey bud, could anyone exchange seeds???? I have great indian hash weed!!!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 28, 2011)

shiv said:


> Hari Om!!! Shanti!!!!!!
> 
> Hey bud, could anyone exchange seeds???? I have great indian hash weed!!!


 Not here, please.


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 30, 2011)

hey bro lookin sweet. really nice pics. i got a descent camera and cant take descent pics. i did buy a 100 % big mag glass. maybe with that.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 1, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hey bro lookin sweet. really nice pics. i got a descent camera and cant take descent pics. i did buy a 100 % big mag glass. maybe with that.


I keep thinking about getting a USB microscope- view and take pics on the computer.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 2, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> I keep thinking about getting a USB microscope- view and take pics on the computer.


Funny you say that, there are a few on Amazon I was looking at. Seems like you could get some intense shots with it.
ATB!


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 2, 2011)

yea those are pretty kewl i have a bud that has 1 and the pics are really tight.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 2, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> yea those are pretty kewl i have a bud that has 1 and the pics are really tight.


Does he use it for harvesting as well?


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 4, 2011)

A few pics I just took, maybe more later. 
This is Royale Haze at day 88. It's been in the dark for 8 or 10 days, I decided it might finish faster with some light so I put it in the doorway of the garden. Looks like another week, if it suddenly turns. Long haul with this plant but I'm not going to pull it before it's ready after waiting this long. I'm hoping the calyxes swell up and really put on some weight. They are fluffier than they look, but the sheer number weighs down the skinny branches. It is unusually sticky and has a lot of aroma. I call it haze, my daughter thinks it smells like grape.
YouTube - Rocket 88 (Original Version) - Ike Turner/Jackie Brenston


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 4, 2011)

This is Kushberry x Jillybean, 31 days. Smells as good as it looks. Many of these crosses have that hybrid vigor you get with F1's, sticky as hell and delicious to smell. You'd like this, SupaM.
I'm almost out and I'm going crazy waiting- next stuff is due Nov 17- LA Conf. x Sk and 2 Caramelo x Jillybean. (Don't cry for me, I'll make it somehow).


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 4, 2011)

This is the LA Confidential/Sk#1. It was a freebie from 2 yrs ago- there were 3 but I only got one to go- it was one I really wanted so I don't know why it took me so long to grow it. I'm glad I did, it's a pretty plant and smells like Pineapple Lifesavers, but it's not supposed to so that may change. I have two clones of this in veg. All the growth is along the main stem with little branching but huge nugs; it just seems like one of those I'm gonna really enjoy.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 4, 2011)

Only one pic left (ran out of batteries).This is a clone of CheeseQuake at 11 days in. There is another clone that's been in for about 4 wks that I'll do later when I change batteries. These clones were taken when the mother plant was starting to flower and they are extremely bushy, like the buds just stretched a little and exploded into branches.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 4, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> This is the LA Confidential/Sk#1. It was a freebie from 2 yrs ago- there were 3 but I only got one to go- it was one I really wanted so I don't know why it took me so long to grow it. I'm glad I did, it's a pretty plant and smells like Pineapple Lifesavers, but it's not supposed to so that may change. I have two clones of this in veg. All the growth is along the main stem with little branching but huge nugs; it just seems like one of those I'm gonna really enjoy.


Nice plant! it looks very uniform....attitude is runnin' an La Con freebie this month. I thought about it, but may wait on TGA's freebies later on this month. Can't wait to hear your feedback on it.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's the other CheeseQuake clone.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 4, 2011)

Caramelo x Jillybean, went in with the LA Conf, at 6 wks. This one has a lot of the Caramelo- Lavender smell and fuzzy buds.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 4, 2011)

Querkle/Agent Orange x The Flav. 3 wks. One of the larger plants I've had, but not stretchy- just big. Too early to say how it will turn out, but I'm sure someone will want it.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 4, 2011)

Ya, I'm sure that doesn't suck! 
damn, my eyes are burnin'........ 
Baked On Pics Again!


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 9, 2011)

Just killing time with some garden pics.
The big bud in front is LA Conf x Skunk and will be at 8 wks on the 17th. The third pic has a Caramelo x Jillybean to the left of the LA, and the same age. The last shot is a close-up of it.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 9, 2011)

I will be soaking some seeds today, all my own except Rocklock and Dutch Treat- I may add Cali Hash Plant at the last minute. I will be doing 1 each of
Rocklock
Caramelo x Agent O
Caramelo x Vortex
Querkle x Agent O
Querkle x Jillyben
Kushberry/Sk x Querkle/Jillybean

and 3 each of 
Dutch Treat 
Querkle x Unknown

I'll have to check the veg area to see what's there, all at about 30 days. I sprayed some Raid that sucked through the fan and onto the plants (duh) and did a number on a few of them, leaves curled and dried up, color not healthy. They seem to be recovering but I may prune heavily to remove the stressed stuff. Also have 3 six-day Cheesequake clones that seem healthy so far, I think they'll all root.

[Edit] update on the 12th- 3 seeds have cracked and gone into dirt, the Caramelo x Vortex, Querkle x unk., and KB/Sk x Q/JB.


----------



## 420squared (Nov 13, 2011)

obviously from the thumbs up on my 1st widow grow you are there.... & thanx! Finishing up my Widow "Double Harvest" in approx. 2 weeks so will flip ya some more jpegs. I'm starting a mixed breed in 2 weeks purchased from seeds NL. All feminized cuz I can't afford to be playing games.... Concocted my grow closet from rudimentary materials & everything is a com'n up rosy. Peace


----------



## 420squared (Nov 13, 2011)

Whoa bro...... Sweetness squared


----------



## 420squared (Nov 13, 2011)

Lights & Nutes?


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey, 420- good to see you, feel free to post pics, please always include name and breeder with any new varieties. Have fun!


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 14, 2011)

420squared said:


> Lights & Nutes?


 Mine?
I veg under shoplights and CFL's on a banquet table, flower in a 4'x4' with 1000W HPS. Nutes are usually some Mir-Gro Tomato for veg, and Jack's or Peters 15-30-15 every 10-14 days in flower. I also give them a shot of 20-20-20 on the way in to flower. I don't feed by schedule because I have too many different varieties. I usually just watch them and do nothing unless they show some need. I also rarely mix the nutes at more than 25-30% of what the label says. Soil is Pro-Mix 1-2-3, so it has some nutes already. I water often- letting them dry out too much in between stresses the plants, and the dried soil won't hold the H2O when you do water.
I don't have the temperament to keep close track and use the nute formulas for different stages- again, too many diff. varieties and times- although it might improve what I'm doing if I ever did try it. At any rate, I keep it as simple and uncomplicated as possible which keeps it fun for me.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 15, 2011)

Pics of some of the same suspects, 10 days later.
Cheesequake clone at 20 days of 12/12.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 15, 2011)

The other Cheesequake clone, at just over 5 wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 15, 2011)

LA Confidential x Skunk
Day 54. Massive bud structure, big and dense. Hope I don't get bud rot like I just had on a Caramelo x Jillybean. looks like 9 wks for this one. I have a couple of clones from this so I hope it's as good as it looks. Seems to like to grow one main cola with few branches but I pruned it some early.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 15, 2011)

Kushberry x Jillybean at 6 wks.


----------



## steampick (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy shit! 

Those are some of the nicest plants I've seen on here. Beautiful job.


----------



## steampick (Nov 15, 2011)

And if you ever open your own seedbank and start selling those Kushberry X Jillybean seeds, I'll take a 10 pack.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 15, 2011)

kushberry x jillybean is beast..... all look amazing as per usual man..... excellent!


----------



## tardis (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree, barrelhse is absolutely an amazing grower and I always love seeing his crosses and grows. Great job man, much props.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 17, 2011)

tardis said:


> I agree, barrelhse is absolutely an amazing grower and I always love seeing his crosses and grows. Great job man, much props.


Thanks- appreciate it coming from you, tardis. I have some more TGA "Yahtzee"-type mixes on deck, I'll call them as they sprout, although I got 3 Querkle x Unk. (prob JB or AO) that just came up- too many more to name!


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 17, 2011)

Bud rot on the LA Confidential x Skunk. It's at 8 weeks today but needs at least another week so I'm a little disappointed, but not surprised. The very top had to come off, left the rest to grow. It may be the densest bud I've grown which made me wonder if it would get bud rot. After the pics I cut out all the rot, threw away most of the 2 smaller pieces, and still have 18.8g wet. and that's just the top 3". Cool plant, just put a clone into 12/12 today, coincidentally.
By the way, it's mostly clear with some amber and not much in between at 8 wks.


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 17, 2011)

lookin tight man. that kb/jb looks bad ass. very good job. wish i could taste some of that stuff.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Nov 18, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Bud rot on the LA Confidential x Skunk. It's at 8 weeks today but needs at least another week so I'm a little disappointed, but not surprised. The very top had to come off, left the rest to grow. It may be the densest bud I've grown which made me wonder if it would get bud rot. After the pics I cut out all the rot, threw away most of the 2 smaller pieces, and still have 18.8g wet. and that's just the top 3". Cool plant, just put a clone into 12/12 today, coincidentally.
> By the way, it's mostly clear with some amber and not much in between at 8 wks.


Sorry to hear about the loss. What causes this? Can this be avoided if attempting this strain again? Was any of your other plants also effected? Keep up the great work.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 18, 2011)

flamdrags420 said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss. What causes this? Can this be avoided if attempting this strain again? Was any of your other plants also effected? Keep up the great work.


Some strains are more resistant than others, from what the breeder descriptions say. I've heard that the spores are around all the time, but they don't activate without optimum conditions. It seems to start deep inside near the stem on the densest buds, probably likes no air. I find that cool, damp weather can bring it on and I'm always checking for it once the buds get dense. I get it mostly on the top cola, but it spreads incredibly fast if you don't catch it early. I keep a fan on 24/7, but it still occurs occasionally. Actually it was a bigger problem when I grew outdoors, especially when it got rainy in the fall.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Nov 19, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Some strains are more resistant than others, from what the breeder descriptions say. I've heard that the spores are around all the time, but they don't activate without optimum conditions. It seems to start deep inside near the stem on the densest buds, probably likes no air. I find that cool, damp weather can bring it on and I'm always checking for it once the buds get dense. I get it mostly on the top cola, but it spreads incredibly fast if you don't catch it early. I keep a fan on 24/7, but it still occurs occasionally. Actually it was a bigger problem when I grew outdoors, especially when it got rainy in the fall.


Right on thanks for the info. Keep it rockin


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 22, 2011)

First you have to read this list of seeds that just cracked- they're now in dirt while they get ready to sprout (I hope)- then some Cheesequake Porn.
A few are up, they are:
(3)Diesel x Flav or Jillybean
(3)Querkle x ?- prob AO
Kushberry/Vortex x Querkle/Jillybean
Caramelo x AO

Waiting for:
(2) Querkle/AO x Jillybean
Querkle x Jillybean
Cheesequake x 3D/AO
Chernobyl x Querkle/Jillybean
Querkle/AO x AO
Querkle x AO

Cheesequake at 42 days, turning purple. This pheno has it all, I'm so glad I've been cloning it (very easy to clone, 10-12 days). Smells so nice, a little grapier than the Querkle I had (Lavender, nice). Frosty, sticky, FAST, huge yield of quality smoke. The mother went fast after harvest because I knew I had more coming, but even with no real cure it smelled like cheese when you opened the jar. The taste, though was not cheesy at all, but a sweet/sour with grape overtones, very smooth. Sometimes it reminded me of Burgundy wine on the exhale. The mother stayed green during the summer, but the clones are purpling in the cold weather in my basement.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 22, 2011)

The only other pics I got today are of the Querkle/Agent Orange x Flav- this bitch is a monster and extemely sticky, ready to drip honey. Smell is Orange/Spice/Perfume, and this sweetheart seems to enjoy growing danker by the day. This one is also at 6 wks.


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 22, 2011)

beautiful barrlehse. that cheesequake looks delicious.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2011)

damn! 
They look dense, toyte loyk a toyger!


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 22, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> beautiful barrlehse. that cheesequake looks delicious.


Yeah- and I made lots of seeds!


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 22, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> damn!
> They look dense, toyte loyk a toyger!


Yes, the buds are swollen and dense, bigger than the Querkle. Should be a good yield. The plant grew from a flowering cut and developed several colas without being topped. Pretty solid budding up and down the stem, too.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 6, 2011)

Kushberry/Sk x Jillybean
9 wks. tomorrow. I cut off a branch to sample and put the plant in the dark after these pics.


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Dec 6, 2011)

Just found the thread... amazing! love it love it love it +rep man and THANKS for sharing!!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Amazing work in here. Beautiful pics! Subscribed.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 7, 2011)

More pics later this week with porn, but someone asked what kind of set-up I have. very simple- Veg and clone on a banquet table with shop lights and CFL's, and flower in a 43" x 54" room I made, under 1000W HPS.. All can be hidden relatively quickly which keeps me from expanding any further.
Here are some pics for what they're worth. It's always fun to see other people's shit, I guess.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 8, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Kushberry/Sk x Jillybean
> 9 wks. tomorrow. I cut off a branch to sample and put the plant in the dark after these pics.


I was waiting to see this one finish....lol! Absolutely beautiful Work! I will learn your pollen catching method with time...
That plant looks almost like a neon starburst....lol Great work, as usual! ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 10, 2011)

Really nice colors on that one, and a much better yield than I thought- about 2 z's dry I'm guessing. Went for 66 days, 70 wouldn't hurt. I left the lower stuff on the plant and took most of the tops. Trimming the main top now, it's 13".


----------



## crackadelic (Dec 12, 2011)

barrelhse you got a nice set up!! deff opened my mind up now!! thanks bro!! i was thinking way too hard bout it but now i see whats up! whats your temps in the flower room??

by the way that kushberry x jilly bean!! yummy wish i can have some looking like that and cross my own!!

but im starting some gdp s1 by connoisseur & pre98 bubba from cali connection so i hope to only have my room looking like yours!!


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 12, 2011)

lookin good bbro. i gotta find a box big enough to fit my storage tub in so i can germ some new seeds. gonna germ in the house so i dont have to go out to my room 3 or 4 times a day to spray seedlings. hoping to do it today.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 13, 2011)

crackadelic said:


> barrelhse you got a nice set up!! deff opened my mind up now!! thanks bro!! i was thinking way too hard bout it but now i see whats up! whats your temps in the flower room??
> 
> by the way that kushberry x jilly bean!! yummy wish i can have some looking like that and cross my
> 
> but im starting some gdp s1 by connoisseur & pre98 bubba from cali connection so i hope to only have my room looking like yours!!


Nice stuff you got, should be very tasty! 
My flower room runs a little warm, close to 90F inthe summer, low 80's when it's cold. I run a fan 24/7.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheesequake day 47
This is the 2nd clone I took from the original mother, I have 3 from this one vegging. This was cut after the mother was in flower. It grew 2 main stems although it wasn't topped. I was afraid the weight would split the (substantial) stem so I tied them together, but it seems fine. I really like Cheesequake a lot and give it several thumbs-up. It's easy, fast, colorful, tasty, bountiful, sticky, and gets ya high, too. This thing is still in week 6!


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/09/090902112750.htmSustainable Fertilizer: Urine And Wood Ash Produce Large Harvest 
 
Just for fun- saw this article and I know there is a lot of discussion on RIU about this.


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 14, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> Sustainable Fertilizer: Urine And Wood Ash Produce Large Harvest
> 
> Just for fun- saw this article and I know there is a lot of discussion on RIU about this.



hmmm i have PLENTY of both. seein how i drink water and heat with wood. lol. maybe i give it a try. but the article doesnt say how to mix it. it would be a tea right? a pee tea. lol..


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 14, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hmmm i have PLENTY of both. seein how i drink water and heat with wood. lol. maybe i give it a try. but the article doesnt say how to mix it. it would be a tea right? a pee tea. lol..


When I grew outdoors I made a mix to fill the holes that included wood ash, but I didn't piss on them.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 14, 2011)

I put this up on the TGA thread the other day. It's a Querkle/Agent Orange x The Flav at 61 days when the pics were taken, I moved it into the dark today at 9 wks, and took a few nugs. Very sticky and frosty, has a Querkle/Lavender smell at the moment.


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 15, 2011)

beautiful barrelhse. yummie. wish i could take a bite out of that. or at the very least a squeeze and sniff. lol. nice work bro. im anxious now...


----------



## crackadelic (Dec 21, 2011)

I know you've probably said this before but what is your soil mix you use!?


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 21, 2011)

crackadelic said:


> I know you've probably said this before but what is your soil mix you use!?


My preference is Pro-Mix 1-2-3, I also like Farfard Premium Potting Mix. These work well for me, as I rarely have to worry about nutes because they always look good with just water. When I need to feed I use Mir-Gro Tomato for veg, or Jack's 20-20-20. Always a weak mix, no more than 30% of the dose on the label. When they go in to 12/12 I give them a shot of 20-20-20 and then just water until they ask for something. I grow several varieties at a time and all have different tolerance. I find that less is more, and they all do well without much fuss. i pay alot of attention to them, moving them around in the room and hauling them out once or twice a week for a good look-over. 
I have no problem with organics or Supersoil, they just haven't been convenient to me. I imagine I would be happy with the results if I ever got it together to make some up.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 21, 2011)

Cheesequake at 55 days. I took a couple of side-branch tops to dry for Xmas after these pics, but I want to let the rest go to 9 wks. and see how it looks. I've been taking these at 55-60, they're ripe but they could go a little more I think.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 22, 2011)

Outstanding shots as usual B!
ATB!


Barrelhse said:


> Cheesequake at 55 days. I took a couple of side-branch tops to dry for Xmas after these pics, but I want to let the rest go to 9 wks. and see how it looks. I've been taking these at 55-60, they're ripe but they could go a little more I think.


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Dec 22, 2011)

insanely beautiful


----------



## crackadelic (Dec 22, 2011)

The colors in your garden are amazing I hope mine can look like that!! Beautiful work been following you for awhile for a reason!!!


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 22, 2011)

nice bro beautiful colors


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 27, 2011)

Last pics of this Cheesequake, but I have some clones coming along. This will be 9 wks. tomorrow- I've already picked a little before these pics. This thing is a really good producer,the extra week really added some beef. (16 oz. water bottle)


----------



## flamdrags420 (Dec 27, 2011)

which is your fave tga plant you've done? Do they live up to all the rage about them?


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 27, 2011)

flamdrags420 said:


> which is your fave tga plant you've done? Do they live up to all the rage about them?


Ha! good question- I got singles only so I didn't get much of a look at them, and I had several males and a few I fluffed when germing.. That said, some were a little disappointing but I had a good Querkle and a great Cheesequake. I plan to order a few more, though, maybe some 5 packs to get a better look. I'm looking for flavor, may try Kaboom and Plushberry, maybe JC2. Some of the plants I didn't like much (Space Queen, Vortex) have made other growers on here very happy, so I think the genetics are there but it's a luck-of-the-draw for phenos that are special. I saved pollen from the males as they came along and used it on whatever I had growing at the time- some TGA and some other stuff. The mixes do well for the most part, though a few dogs turn up here and there. Just had a Qurkle/Agent Orange x The Flav that gave 2 oz. of dry buds, very smooth- no cough- and a pleasantly sweet taste. Now I'm trying to recross things with similar traits; like Querkle mixes crossed with Lavender or Cheesequake crosses to bring out the purple. I have some stuff like that in veg. now, waiting for room in the 12/12 area.
Again, I'm looking for flavor that you really notice, and I like the lavender/grape, but as well I'd like to find something that's super lemon or something else equally distinctive. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Dec 27, 2011)

I remember about a year ago the querkle and I believed I may have commented on that plant. I guess the thing for me, and this is just me being honest. I've been smoking for about 15 years. I've never been around a lot of varieties. I have had some "named" buds before, but I didn't notice a lot of difference between tastes and aromas. Usually for me it's always been a musk type smell more than anything else. You have been doing this shit for a long time and you always are popping beans. How much variance in taste and smell is truly out there? Is it just my lack of exposure to good genetics you think? 

I'm glad you mentioned the flavor aspect because it goes to the core of my follow up Q to you and it pertains to TGA is that the guy strives for the flavors and smells for his phenos and breeding projects, and to me it's just all the same. Am I just whack or what? Like I said I think maybe I just need more exposure to the good stuff. Thanks for the reply man and keep up the great work. Does your daughter still help out in your garden?


----------



## crackadelic (Dec 28, 2011)

barrelhse go ahead and package me up a nice purple nug & send it to me i live on the same coast just a couple states down if your location is correct!! lol & what does your name mean!?

also would take some pix of the cured nugs of that cheesequake!?


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 28, 2011)

flamdrags420 said:


> I remember about a year ago the querkle and I believed I may have commented on that plant. I guess the thing for me, and this is just me being honest. I've been smoking for about 15 years. I've never been around a lot of varieties. I have had some "named" buds before, but I didn't notice a lot of difference between tastes and aromas. Usually for me it's always been a musk type smell more than anything else. You have been doing this shit for a long time and you always are popping beans. How much variance in taste and smell is truly out there? Is it just my lack of exposure to good genetics you think?
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned the flavor aspect because it goes to the core of my follow up Q to you and it pertains to TGA is that the guy strives for the flavors and smells for his phenos and breeding projects, and to me it's just all the same. Am I just whack or what? Like I said I think maybe I just need more exposure to the good stuff. Thanks for the reply man and keep up the great work. Does your daughter still help out in your garden?


Daughter is married and pregnant, has lost interest while she can't smoke.
Flavor- yeah, I'm looking for spectacular taste but it's pretty hard to find. I went to TGA hoping to find it all, but as you say there is a lot of similarity if you don't get a hot pheno. It may be the Space Queen male influence, but there does seem to be a common flavor to a lot of the plants.
But I'm completely happy with my Cheesequake and I'd be bummed if I hadn't decided to clone it at the last minute. I'm trying some seeds I made with it and hope to get some good offspring with the genes, the male was a 3D/Agent Or. mix. I guess they're out there if you hit a good one- Tardis and Frmrboy have been pretty stoked with some TGA stuff, and I'm guessing they bought 5 or 10 and found a few hot ones. 
But seriously I would say that with all the beans I've popped, from all over, there really aren't that many that really stand out from the crowd. While there are a lot of differences, not many have it all- taste, yield, and buzz, with flavor being the most elusive. Many of the really heavy producers lack potency and flavor, while some nice fruity ones like Kushberry don't have a lot of punch. Caramelo was a very tasty and stoney lavender but had a low yield, Diesel was good all around but the buds were on the fluffy side. Seems like they all have at least one drawback that makes them a little disappointing.
If I keep crossing I may come up with something that's outstanding- I hope I clone it if it comes along.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks again for the depth this is why you are one of my faves you really have a lot of no nonsense knowledge to share. So it seems like the way to do it is to order as many beans as you can of what you want and grow them all out and keep back ups of the plants until you find the traits that you are looking for. keep up the great work man


----------



## SupaM (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year brotha! All the very Best to you and yours!!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 1, 2012)

crackadelic said:


> barrelhse go ahead and package me up a nice purple nug & send it to me i live on the same coast just a couple states down if your location is correct!!lol & what does your name mean!?
> 
> also would take some pix of the cured nugs of that cheesequake!?


 *Barrelhouse:* A nightclub or saloon that offered patrons liquor, gambling, and prostitution; named for the barrels of liquor placed along the walls. Also known as a "honk-a-tonk," the term would evolve into "honky-tonk" to refer to a country music bar. Also refers to a piano-based style of New Orleans jazz that was often performed in saloons.lol & what does your name mean!?
Oops- sorry about the cut-and paste job.
I never seem to get pics of nugs, they're usually on the way out the door by the time they dry. The ChQ. went fast because I wanted to use it for gifts to my patients I saved a few nugs for me and let them dry with the leaves on, unusual for me. 
This is them, trimmed up but not as close as what I put out the door. These pics are all of the same pile of nugs, my little stash. I actually haven't chopped the bottom of the plant yet. I put it in the dark for a while but it was stalled so I put it back in the light- hoping the popcorn will beef up some before I cut it. It will make good hash, anyway.
I'll have to play around with nug pics a little to try and do them more justice.


----------



## crackadelic (Jan 2, 2012)

damn that looks so good!! i like how plants have a little purple with the green makes it look so dank!! did you cross that cheesequake or is that a seed thats called cheesequake? & got you on the name lol i had no idea what it meant!! 

mine is from when i was in 8th grade one of my buddies referred to some white kid as being cracka-delic like being white and being cool or delic you know lol!! i thought it was hilarious and ever since then its been something ive trademarked basically!!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 2, 2012)

It's fun to know where the names come from on here. I listen to pre-WWII accoustic blues and boogie-woogie from the 30's and 40's more than anything, barrelhouse-type of stuff. Most of it's pretty raunchy but real.
The Cheesequake is from a seed from Attitude Pick&Mix that I used as a mother, these are now all clones from that. I mixed some ChQ with something, but haven't grown any yet.


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 3, 2012)

Love the bud porn!


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 3, 2012)

that shit looks dank as hell. the u k jungle cheese i have i like a lot. great flavor, good buzz, good for pain also.. 

well done bro..


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 6, 2012)

oh boy- new pics!
Grapefruit x Agent Orange, 46 days in.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 6, 2012)

another Grapefruit x Agent O, this one is at 42 days. Smells much sweeter than the other, and is beginning to purple.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 6, 2012)

Caramelo x Vortex, 46 days
Tall, medium yield, super sticky and smells divine. I'll take it.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 6, 2012)

Caramelo/Agent O x Jack the Ripper, 42 days
Another skinny one with a lot of appeal, more perfume and frost- love it!.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 6, 2012)

LA Confidential x Skunk. 46 days
Clone from a freebie. The mother wasn't spectacular but this seems more like it. Much sweeter smell and the mom wasn't purple. Ya never know.


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Jan 6, 2012)

cranking out the goods Barrelhse! Caramelo x Vortex OMG giving me warm tingly sensations all up and down my spine just thinking about it!


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 6, 2012)

those look amazing barrelhse. nice pics. how many days left on ur 46 day plants u figure.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 6, 2012)

hammer6913 said:


> those look amazing barrelhse. nice pics. how many days left on ur 46 day plants u figure.


oops-I just checked my calendar and those are at 49 days today not 46, but the others are about right. The first Grfr x AO is changing fast and looks like 8 wks, while the others seem more like 9 or so. The LA Conf mother was a slow finisher- 70 days- but I think this one looks a little healthier and faster. The Caramelo mixes are full of great smells, tropical fruit and lavender/grape. I'm willing to let them go to see the full potential, but I don't expect anything past 70.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 18, 2012)

LA Confidential x Skunk, DNA Genetics.
9 weeks, still some yellow hairs but generally ripe, almost all cloudy. It's throwing a few bananas so I'm putting in the dark, chop a few tops tomorrow. There is one more clone of this in 12/12, at about 5 wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 18, 2012)

Graperfruit (Female Seeds) x Agent Orange, 9 weeks
Nice solid nugs with a fruity smell. I've done 3 of these, each a little different in fruit content. Some don't smell much and have a mild taste while this one is a definite fruity smell, but they all yield solid buds of good quality.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 18, 2012)

Here is another Grapefruit x Agent Orange, this one at 6 weeks- I think, it looks younger, though.. I trimmed the popcorn off this early and got big, round lollipop buds.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 18, 2012)

Caramelo/Agent Orange x Jack the Ripper 9 wks, needs at least one more. Things slow down in winter with the cold nights.
Not a great yield, but the fruity/candy smell is enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Jan 18, 2012)

ahhh.... Thanks for the Barrelhse fix!! LOVE IT. I think I'd kiss-ass for a taste of that Caramelo/AOxJTR!!!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 18, 2012)

The Kali (Big Buddha) x Agent Orange. 7 weeks and finishing fast. I wasn't real impressed with the mother, not much taste. Maybe the AO will improve it. Anyway, it looks good....oh, shit. I lied- too high on cheesequake- the father of this plant is not AO, it's Querkle/Jilliybean. That's cool.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 18, 2012)

Caramelo x Vortex. There are 2 of these, about 5 days apart- the oldest is at 9 wks. It's a little smaller than the other but both have the best smell, probably a mango/lavender or so. Has a funny looking bud that volcanoed. Oldest one here:


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 18, 2012)

The other Caramelo x Vortex


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Jan 18, 2012)

barrelhse said:


> the other caramelo/ao x jtr


*/ d r o o l *


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Jan 18, 2012)

barrelhse said:


> caramelo x vortex. There are 2 of these, about 5 days apart- the oldest is at 9 wks. It's a little smaller than the other but both have the best smell, probably a mango/lavender or so. Oldest one here:


*love!!!!!!*


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Jan 18, 2012)

You have done a great job with everything. All the pics posted are beautiful. 

Your Querkles look gorgeous. And it was great to see that Jilly Bean in action at 11 days and happily stretching for more. It goes to show how TGA strains just love to grow.
Sweet Seed always did well for me. Another strain from them I like besides Sweet Cheese is their Ganesh Spirit strain. Smoke Sweet Cheese to be happy and Ganesh Spirit to get on the next level.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 18, 2012)

Psytranceorgy said:


> */ d r o o l *


I had to edit, that one is the other Caramelo x Vortex, at about 8 wks (not Car/AO x JTR)


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Jan 18, 2012)

WHAT?!?!?! unacceptable!  j/k you are a god, man... you're allowed to make mistakes!


----------



## bloodstone (Jan 18, 2012)

All beautiful barrel, keep them coming


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 20, 2012)

wow barrelhse. fantastic job. and the pics. sensational.. wish i had my gro on like urs....


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 13, 2012)

This is the smaller Caramelo x Vortex on Jan.25, at 69 days. Chopped a day later.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 13, 2012)

This is the larger one at 64 days, also Jan. 25.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 13, 2012)

Same plant, 6 days later and shortly before chop. Tastes like iced tea with lemon and sugar, the taste keeps coming after you smoke. I'm keeping the whole thing for stash.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 13, 2012)

Mini Cheesequake clone. This is one that never took off so I threw in 12/12 after a couple of weeks veg. The plant is only a foot high but smells great and tastes more grapey than lavender, very sticky. There is a larger one due in 3 or 4 weeks, and another still in veg. All 3 were cloned at the same time on Nov.3.
This gave a bit over 1/2 oz, dry, of very nice bud. Pics from Feb.06, 61 days. Chopped following these pics.


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 13, 2012)

A few with no pics that came down recently were Kali x unk.- Not much smell while growing so I had low expectations but it packs a great taste of lemon drop candy- just had to cure for a couple of weeks. Another plant that I thought was an inferior pheno was a large, dense Grapefruit x Agent Orange that had little smell during growth, ranging from zero to unpleasant, but again I was fooled. It's sweet citrus and has a kick, too, which is nice from a big tasty plant. Lots of orange in this one; my last one of these was orange, too.
Any more? A Caramelo/Vortex x Jack the Ripper- not a full plant, low yield but the buds were dense above the popcorn. Another one for great flavor, mix of lemon and sweet fruit. (All of these really do get better after a couple of weeks in the jar.)
At the moment I'm removing most of the popcorn and other lower growth from my plants to see if it will increase the quality of the yield while eliminating a lot of waste from buds that never mature, or produce fluff if they do. I want to see if the energy goes to the tops, as they say it does. Anyway, I'm getting tired of all the crap on the bottom so it makes me feel better to get rid of it early and let the canopy be the whole growth. I'll take some pics this week of some things in flower and some new seedlings, including Kandy Kush fem, Kandy Kush x Sk#1, Aphrodite, PExp. x Agent O., Cream Caramel x Vortex, Cheesequake x unk., and Critical+ x unk.


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Feb 14, 2012)

kickin arse and taking names! caramelo x vortex looks/sounds so delicious!


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 14, 2012)

Psytranceorgy said:


> kickin arse and taking names! caramelo x vortex looks/sounds so delicious!


They are delicious. The vortex male I had seems to bring out the best of whatever it was crossed with, although I didn't make a lot with it because I didn't have much in flower and the pollen doesn't keep well.. Thought I'd try the Cream Caramel/Vortex mix in the next batch of plants..


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 16, 2012)

great job barrelhse. they look great. im still having a bitch of a time getting shit to grow. gonna figure it out. i just cant get over how difficult this is to me at this point. i dont know what im doing different.. ima goona raise the humidity dome and allow more fresh air in. well see lol.. have a good 1 bro and enjoy ur budz.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 16, 2012)

I see that we're missing a page or two of recent pics.


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Mar 16, 2012)

indeed... gg RIU

get 'em back up here Barrelhse! we care! at least I do!!! =D

hehehe for me especially that lucious looking lady caramelo x AO that smells like orange sherbet! YUM!!!!!!!


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 16, 2012)

Psytranceorgy said:


> indeed... gg RIU
> 
> get 'em back up here Barrelhse! we care! at least I do!!! =D
> 
> hehehe for me especially that lucious looking lady caramelo x AO that smells like orange sherbet! YUM!!!!!!!


I just looked at it, it's almost done. It will be 10 wks on Monday and I'll probably chop it then. Hope it tastes the same as it smells. I'll take a pic b4 I chop.


----------



## crackadelic (Mar 19, 2012)

i noticed that too barrelhse & thcfarmer is the same way also...


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 21, 2012)

Last Wednesday (14th) I ordered seeds from Attitude. They were shipped Thurs. the 15th and in my mailbox in New England yesterday, the 20th. Fastest I've seen.

So tonight I'm soaking :
(5) Grand Daddy Purple (out of a 10 pack of reg- Ken's Genetics) )
(1) Blackwater ( reg., Cali Connection)
(1) Siberian Widow (Dinafem- freebie)
(1) White Widow (fem, G13 Labs, freebie)
Also took 3 more Cheesequake clones and a Kandy Kush fem clone in case it turns out well, although I've never expected much from this strain for some reason. The KK has been in 12/12 for about 9 days and is showing a lot of stretch, also have a KK/Sk male in flower to cross with the KK. Recent additions to 12/12 also include Afrodite, Cheesequake x Unk., Cream Caramel x Vortex, and a couple of ChQ clones. 

Pics of Caramelo x agent Orange at 10 wks, just before the chop. Heavy, dense buds with an outstanding aroma. Nice orange flavor to the scissors hash.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 21, 2012)

Chernobyl x Querkle/Jillybean 8 wks today, not done but a fast one, just another couple of days I think.
I can't get the frost on this to show, it's fucking covered, most I've seen even on the popcorn- cool. Smells sweet and fruity with a lime/citrus undertone. This plant is relatively tall with dense nugs of medium size and a ton of bag appeal with frost, aroma, and a lavender blush.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 21, 2012)

Diesel x Unk., 9 wks

I had a Diesel freebie that I grew and liked the flavor but the buds were a little fluffy and I didn't pollinate it. When I harvested I found 3 seeds, though, and got 2 fems. This is one, the other is 8 days behind. This has the densest of dense nuggets, but no smell. I'm hoping it will have some flavor after cure. The other one is a little less dense but fruity smelling. 
And that's when my camera batteries died.


----------



## bloodstone (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice pics as usual but I'm curious if you got the stealth shipping or did you take your chances with no guarantee?


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 21, 2012)

bloodstone said:


> Nice pics as usual but I'm curious if you got the stealth shipping or did you take your chances with no guarantee?


I chose the tin box, no guarantee. In the past it's been around 10-12 days for the same.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 1, 2012)

Camera has been out on loan, should be back tomorrow. My daughter just got a new cam, too- maybe I'll try that. Not much new, all seedlings are doing well except White Siberian that got put in Mir Gro Organic and never came up. The rest went in Farfard and are doing well. 
In flower I have 4 Cheesequake clones at various ages, one at 7.5 wks. Also an Aphrodite, Cream Caramel x Vortex, two C+ x unk., both completely different, and a Kandy Kush fem. I had a Kandy Kush x Sk. male that smelled extremely sweet and fruity, just collected some pollen today and hit Cheesequake, KK fem, and Aphrodite. The others aren't along enough to hit yet. I have a Querkle x unk that I put in 12/12 on Dec.26- I'm getting tired of looking at it. It's massive, but all fluff. I took the top few inches off 3 or 4 weeks ago hoping to get the buds to beef up. Pics tomorrow if all goes well.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2012)

This is a Querkle x unk., I put it in 12/12 on Dec.26- 14 weeks today. That's the longest I've ever gone and I didn't chop it yet. I'll do another pic with a bottle or something to indicate the size before I cut it down. It's all fluff and runny buds, has lost it's smell over the weeks but it has put on a little weight. Weird plant.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2012)

Cheesequake clone at 7.5 wks. These are done (all cloudy) by 8 wks but a little extra adds some color and weight.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2012)

Garden shots, the older plants are in the dark to finish. The tall plant in the back is the Kandy Kush fem. Also inthere are 3 Cheesequake, Aphrodite, Cream Caramel x Vortex, 2 C+ x unk, and a mystery plant.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2012)

Grand Daddy Purps, 9 days. 5 for 5 germ.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2012)

Blackwater (Cali Connection) and a G13 Labs White widow, also 9 days old. WW was a freebie.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2012)

Cheesequake clone, 4(?) wks in.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2012)

Kandy Kush fem., 3 wks. Really tall! Anyone grown this? Supposed to be a tall pheno??


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2012)

Aphrodite, Kannabia. A new one on me, freebie- seems to be productive, 24 days.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2012)

Two C+ x unk. Totally different, from the same mother. They were just put in about a week ago.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2012)

This plant sprouted in the pot of a mature plant in 12/12. I have no idea where it came from, but it looks pretty good. Just put it in 12/12 a couple of days ago.


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Apr 2, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Kandy Kush fem., 3 wks. Really tall! Anyone grown this? Supposed to be a tall pheno??


I grew out a freebie fem Kandy Kush seed from Attitude... I vegged 4 weeks and did some LST (my first attempt) into a screen during veg, but yeah when I flipped her to 12/12 she stretched A LOT, and yes got very tall... Delicious smoke, and quite potent, I liked it a lot... especially when vaped... lemon pine with a hint of spicy black licorice (the licorice more noticeable in the smell)


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 2, 2012)

Psytranceorgy said:


> I grew out a freebie fem Kandy Kush seed from Attitude... I vegged 4 weeks and did some LST (my first attempt) into a screen during veg, but yeah when I flipped her to 12/12 she stretched A LOT, and yes got very tall... Delicious smoke, and quite potent, I liked it a lot... especially when vaped... lemon pine with a hint of spicy black licorice (the licorice more noticeable in the smell)


That' sounds good. Mine was a freebie, too. I also have a KandyKush x Sk male that is VERY fruity; just hit the KKfem with some pollen


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Apr 2, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> That' sounds good. Mine was a freebie, too. I also have a KandyKush x Sk male that is VERY fruity; just hit the KKfem with some pollen


nice =D sounds great! I have never grown Trainwreck, but perhaps the Trainwreck side of the cross is what most influenced my KK pheno... thinner branches, lots of stretch, big thick buds, lemony/pine smell and flavor


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 6, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Two C+ x unk. Totally different, from the same mother. They were just put in about a week ago.


The pics on the right (with the shaggy, yellow plant) show what happens if you use Mir Gro Organic. I had this and a ChQ clone that were put in MG, both turned yellow with red stems. I transplanted them, knocking off a lot of soil and lost some roots, and they are already looking better after 2 days. AVOID MIRACLE GRO. I also started 8 seeds recently, all were cracked when planted, only the one in Mir Gro failed.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 6, 2012)

Shipped April 4-( all in 5-packs)
Plushberry (TGA)
Jackpot Royale (Alphakronic)
Snowdawg 2 (Alphakronic)
plus Eva and CH9 freebies.

I have another list to get, but I'm waiting for a new promo. Slut.


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Apr 6, 2012)

nice! the Alphakronic Jackpot Royale and the Sin City Kush are both calling my name... and the Snowdawg2 should be amazing... and hells yeah on the Plushberry =D The Eva promo was pretty nice looking too, nice choices!


----------



## Killer Bud (Apr 6, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> This thread is to show people what some of these strains look like, in case you may have wondered about any of them. ... All these were bought as singles, just one of each. I'll start the thread with some strains in flower.
> Pic #1- Missing, by Eva Seeds.
> Vegged 60 days
> 12/12- 24 days
> ...


 Nice grow! I am growing out Deep Purple (querkle crossed with Purple Urkle) for a second time, Very nice stuff.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 9, 2012)

Barrelhouse, what's shakin' brother! Looks like everything is going well. ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 9, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Barrelhouse, what's shakin' brother! Looks like everything is going well. ATB!


All's well, thanks! Slow period, in between harvests and growing out seeds- but having fun.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been waiting for the 420 promo and watching some of the stuff I want going out of stock. Once i saw the 420 offer I decided to go ahead and order now, then if anything else I want is in stock on 420 I can order some if there is a hot deal.
TGA (5 packs)
Ripped Bubba
Space Dawg

Cali Connection (singles)
Corleone
Julius Caeser

Emerald Triangle (singles)
Lost Coast OG
Cherry OG

and CH9 freebies.

Anyone grown any CH9 stuff?


----------



## SupaM (Apr 10, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> All's well, thanks! Slow period, in between harvests and growing out seeds- but having fun.


Doing a bit of shuffling myself, finally installed my light mover in the veg area. Having a tough time deciding which beans to crack.
I have blue cheese, vortex, and 3D in both rooms and I'm waiting on a Blue Venom to sprout. ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 10, 2012)

Killer Bud said:


> Nice grow! I am growing out Deep Purple (querkle crossed with Purple Urkle) for a second time, Very nice stuff.


Some nice stuff in your sig, great variety to keep it interesting.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 11, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Shipped April 4-( all in 5-packs)
> Plushberry (TGA)
> Jackpot Royale (Alphakronic)
> Snowdawg 2 (Alphakronic)
> ...


This order arrived on April 11, in New England from Attitude. I don't get guaranteed shipping. My March order took 6 days- my newest order shipped today, hope the fast delivery time continues.


----------



## 840/2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> I've been waiting for the 420 promo and watching some of the stuff I want going out of stock. Once i saw the 420 offer I decided to go ahead and order now, then if anything else I want is in stock on 420 I can order some if there is a hot deal.
> TGA (5 packs)
> Ripped Bubba
> Space Dawg
> ...


Got my 2 freebies going now.....Aroma & Humboldt, still young though.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2012)

Here we have 5 Ken's Grand Daddy Purple at 3 wks from sprout.
The first one is a slowpoke, in a 5" pot. The rest are in 3 gal.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 13, 2012)

And here is a Blackwater (Cali Conn.), same age.

Now soaking: 
3 Plushberry (TGA)
3 Snowdawg2 (Alphakronik)
2Jackpot Royale (Alphakronik)
freebies-
Jamaican Dream (Eva)- I started soaking last nite after midnite, this seed had cracked by noon today.
Cluster (CH9)


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Hurry up and grow GDP plants! 

Haha, wassup barrel? How have you been? I have a PE flowering now because of you. It's a vigorous plant but not as pretty as yours. I also had a carmelicious but I forgot I had it and didn't plant it. Ooops.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 18, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> Hurry up and grow GDP plants!
> 
> Haha, wassup barrel? How have you been? I have a PE flowering now because of you. It's a vigorous plant but not as pretty as yours. I also had a carmelicious but I forgot I had it and didn't plant it. Ooops.


Hey, man! Yeah, grow fuckers, faster. I've got too much going on, but I'm in the calm period when the kids are vegging and the big ones are finishing and I want to see everything NOW. I've got seeds sprouting, seeds in the mail, and probably more seeds on 4/20. I'm good for years!
I had Caramelo, not Caramelicious, and a Cream Caramel, too. It gets confusing. I've got a Cream Caramel x Vortex at 4 wks flower, smells sweet. The Caramelo was great, really lavender and that came out in most of the crosses I've made with it. They have a new one called Cheese Candy made w/ the Caramelo.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 18, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Hey, man! Yeah, grow fuckers, faster. I've got too much going on, but I'm in the calm period when the kids are vegging and the big ones are finishing and I want to see everything NOW. I've got seeds sprouting, seeds in the mail, and probably more seeds on 4/20. I'm good for years!
> I had Caramelo, not Caramelicious, and a Cream Caramel, too. It gets confusing. I've got a Cream Caramel x Vortex at 4 wks flower, smells sweet. The Caramelo was great, really lavender and that came out in most of the crosses I've made with it. They have a new one called Cheese Candy made w/ the Caramelo.


Brothers, you've always got a lot going on!lol I'm about to phase out my 3D and BlueCheese to make room to crack something new.
I'm excited to see you run those GDP as well!
Couple single shots of the two at harvest 
BlueCheese 

3D


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 18, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Brothers, you've always got a lot going on!lol I'm about to phase out my 3D and BlueCheese to make room to crack something new.
> I'm excited to see you run those GDP as well!
> Couple single shots of the two at harvest
> BlueCheese
> ...


Those are hot- bet they smell for days. Who made the Blue Cheese, and smoke reports on both!


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 18, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> And here is a Blackwater (Cali Conn.), same age.
> 
> Now soaking:
> 3 Plushberry (TGA)
> ...


Sprouts so far- 
(1) Jamaican Dream
(1) Cluster
(2) Plushberry
(1) Snowdawg2
(1) Jackpot Royale
The seeds aren't germing very well, I think they've been too wet and cold. I hope for a few more as conditions improve. Sometimes I get a little pushy with seeds I'm anxious for but it never pays off and I never learn.
I plan to haul everything out for some pics Thurs. or Fri.... Kandy Kush looks like the pics in the promo blurb, several ChQ in various stages of anarchy, Aphrodite- short, with fat white buds, Cream Caramel x Vortex that looks and smells delicious, and a couple of unknown seedlings found growing in a pot from another grow. GDP and Blackwater doing well, except one runt GDP that I will probably 12/12 early just to see what it is and make some room. I always hope these mutants are male so I don't feel as bad tossing them.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 19, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Those are hot- bet they smell for days. Who made the Blue Cheese, and smoke reports on both!


Thanks brotha! That's Big Buddha Blue Cheese, tasty shit!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Hey, man! Yeah, grow fuckers, faster. I've got too much going on, but I'm in the calm period when the kids are vegging and the big ones are finishing and I want to see everything NOW. I've got seeds sprouting, seeds in the mail, and probably more seeds on 4/20. I'm good for years!
> I had Caramelo, not Caramelicious, and a Cream Caramel, too. It gets confusing. I've got a Cream Caramel x Vortex at 4 wks flower, smells sweet. The Caramelo was great, really lavender and that came out in most of the crosses I've made with it. They have a new one called Cheese Candy made w/ the Caramelo.


yeah i do that every time. I meant caremelo, but I remember you had cream caramel and my friend grew out the carmelicious (he loved it). I was just popping all fems this time and forgot or I would be growing that too. I planted one reg seed JH x haze right before flowering and I just saw the female preflowers a couple min. ago. The vortex seems to be one of sub's most popular strains. My bro is growing immortal flower's vortex bx (jaffa cakes) and it's beast. It left everything else in the dust as far as growth goes. He's getting me a clone of it, I got a pack of seeds of it, and he brought me an AO clone yesterday too. Have never had much interest in subcool outside of SQ, The Flav, and Querkle. Maybe I will change my tune soon.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 19, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Brothers, you've always got a lot going on!lol I'm about to phase out my 3D and BlueCheese to make room to crack something new.
> I'm excited to see you run those GDP as well!
> Couple single shots of the two at harvest
> BlueCheese
> ...


I can't help it, I just wanna be like BH! I was gonna ask what BC you were growing, I see you answered it, I am doing the Barney's BC right now. Some rodent chewed the stem, and it didn't even phase it.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 19, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> yeah i do that every time. I meant caremelo, but I remember you had cream caramel and my friend grew out the carmelicious (he loved it). I was just popping all fems this time and forgot or I would be growing that too. I planted one reg seed JH x haze right before flowering and I just saw the female preflowers a couple min. ago. The vortex seems to be one of sub's most popular strains. My bro is growing immortal flower's vortex bx (jaffa cakes) and it's beast. It left everything else in the dust as far as growth goes. He's getting me a clone of it, I got a pack of seeds of it, and he brought me an AO clone yesterday too. Have never had much interest in subcool outside of SQ, The Flav, and Querkle. Maybe I will change my tune soon.


 Post any of them you want to, I consider this an open thread. The Vortex BX sounds wild.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 19, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Thanks brotha! That's Big Buddha Blue Cheese, tasty shit!


I thought so! I tried to get some once or twice when I was ordering but they were out. I may try again for a single cuz I'm thinking of doing a bunch of different Cheese crosses for an upcoming grow- if I live that long.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 19, 2012)

Definitely grab a single when you can. The pheno I have has a heavy blueberry influence, with that cheesy musk on the end. 



Barrelhse said:


> I thought so! I tried to get some once or twice when I was ordering but they were out. I may try again for a single cuz I'm thinking of doing a bunch of different Cheese crosses for an upcoming grow- if I live that long.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 20, 2012)

I ordered from Attitude today, although I somehow think I'll wish I'd waited. Anyway, got these:
-Alphakronic- 
Cheddarwurst2 (10 reg.)
-Delicious- 
Cheese Candy (5 fem)
-TGA-
Ace of Spades (5 reg)
Jack's Cleaner2 (1)
Dairy Queen (1)
-Next Gen.-
Grape God (5 reg)
-Cali Connection-
Larry OG (1 reg)
-Big Buddha-
Blue Cheese (1 reg)
Plus a lot of freebies that aren't particularly interesting to me.
I did receive my last order today, though- only 8 days. Third in a row of 8 days or less. It's listed above, Ripped Bubba, etc.

Pics of the plants in flower:
Aphrodite-Kannabia 6 wks today.
Short, all bud and solid. not much smell but it seems to be developing some skunk


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 20, 2012)

Cheesequake, 33 days.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 20, 2012)

Ceesequake, 11 days 12/12


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 20, 2012)

Cheesequake, 46 days


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 20, 2012)

Cheesequake, 35 days


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 20, 2012)

Orange you tired of all those bananas?
Here's a Cream Caramel x Vortex at 25 days- 3rd picture is a Kandy Kush


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 20, 2012)

More of the Kandy Kush at 39 days


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 22, 2012)

hey barrelhse, yup im still breathin. for some reason i cant get into any threads most of the time. bi can bring up the home p[age but not any thing inside. dam puters. anyhoo nice orders ya placed there. ur girlsw are always dressed up nice. and very photogenic. great job. i think i finalyy got the idea of seedlings. i have 2 that made it so far. a green crack x agent orange and a spider goo. i just put some more in some black rose x royal kush, dutch treat, blueberry x strawberry kush, kushberry skunk x a/o lav/vortex x jack the ripper and a sharksbreath. hope they all make it. it depresses me to loose seedlings.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 22, 2012)

That's funny, Hammer- I was just thinking about you this AM. Glad to see you made it through the winter after all. The seed orders all have arrived and the 420 order shipped today. I'll go crazy. You've got a good selection, too. They going outdoors?


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 23, 2012)

Blackwater single at 29 days, just showed female. Thought I'd post it knowing it'll be around awhile. It's about 9" tall and I removed the branches at the bottom node to clone. I don't know how to grow this one, thinking of an Uncle Ben's 4-top. Anyone?View attachment 2135046View attachment 2135047


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 25, 2012)

This is what's going on around here, plus some seedlings that don't appear. A shitload of new seeds means I need to restrain myself because of room. Vegging we have 5 GDP, a Blackwater, a ChQ clone and a WW. Just took clones from BlkWater, ChQ, and 2 GDP. I think 2 or 3 are males. I called the Blackwater as fem, I'm wavering a little but staying with it for now. We'll know for sure soonly. LST'd the little bitch after these pics- it's the one in the white bucket. It went into a big stretch after the pics in the above post. 7 day seedlings are Cluster, 3 Plushberry, 1 Snowdawg, 1 Jackpot Royale, and a Spacedawg that just sprouted today.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

Hauled everything out today for a check-up and water, so tons of pics. Some are with flash, some without. Got seedlings and veg. area, too. The first are a Cheesequake clone at 6 wks. today.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

Aphrodite (Kannabia) non-auto variety. 7 wks today, couldn't be any more solid. This is a short plant but the yield looks phenomenal for it's size, would make a great stealth choice. Dense and solid with big chunky nugs- the aroma has been strong but not particularly pleasant. That's changing now as it becomes more skunky/pine. I hit this with some Kandy Kush/Sk pollen (sweet and fruity smelling male). Aphrodite is one of those funny plants whose fan leaves point straight up for the entire grow.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

Mystery plant, I found this growing in a pot with a nearly finished LA Conf., although I don't think this came from it. Tall and lanky, pleasant smell. Will be 5 wks on Monday.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

I grew a C+ freebie a while ago, when I harvested I found 3 seeds from an unknown male. One was male, one I dropped, and this one survived. I topped it in veg but it's still gigantic at 30 days. smells nice, sweet citrus.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

Kandy Kush fem, 53 days. Tall, solid buds, frosty, nice smell on the spicy side. Looks like the pics in the catalogue.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

Jackpot Royale (Alphakronik) and a Cluster (CH9), both at 8 or 9 days.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

3 Plushberry, also 8-9 days.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

White Widow fem (G13 Labs) Slow to get going but it seems to taking off now. 33 days veg.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

GDP's at 33 days from sprout. Looks like 3 fem and 2 male but I'm not positive yet. Here's a fem, also the runt but catching on.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

Another fem. GDP.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

Third GDP fem.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

The alleged boys.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

Blackwater at 33, LST'd though it seems to be a male. Has a nice spice smell, if it's a boy I'll use pollen and clone for future use.


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

Not shown- a Spacedawg that just opened and a Snowdawg that is really slow, didn't want to grow 2nd set of leaves. Only got 1 out of 3, pale seeds that looked transparent and waterlogged after soaking. I have 2 seeds left of it, one is dark and stripey so it should be good but the other is quite pale. Anyone else get any of these Snowdawg2 like that?
Also forgot to shoot the Cream Caramel x Vortex- big and beautiful at 32 days, next time!


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Everything looking good man. I'm Subbed


----------



## Barrelhse (Apr 27, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Everything looking good man. I'm Subbed


My daughter is in OH now, near Akron.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hell yea!! Akron is a nice little city. Use to go up to there bmx track quite a bit


----------



## Barrelhse (May 9, 2012)

Some quick pics of a couple of plants that are almost done. I didn't feel like hauling everything out today, these two were by the door. More pics tomorrow or Friday.
First is Aphrodite by Kannabia, a freebie at some point. 61 days. Short, but with rock-hard, big, solid buds. Aroma is nothing to write home about but the yield makes up for it. If it has any flavor at all it will be worth it, this could be 3 zips.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 9, 2012)

Cheesequake at 52 days, pretty much there already but they color a little at the end. This was hit with a sweet-smelling Kandy Kush/Sk male. I have some GDP male and Blackwater, too, for more parenting. Plushberry, Ace of Spades, Snowdawg2, Spacedawg, Jackpot Royale, Cheddarwurst2, and Cluster in veg- lots of good mixes coming up. While I have the Cheddarwurst and Cheesequake going I'll start Cheese Candy, Blue Cheese, and Dairy Queen to do a Cheese smorgasbord.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 9, 2012)

Germination Rates over the past few weeks:
Ace of Spades- 1/2
Plushberry- 3/3
Grand Daddy Purps- 5/5
Blackwater- 1/1
Snowdawg2- 1/4
Cheddarwurst2- 2/2
Spacedawg- 2/2
WW (G13 Labs)-1/1


----------



## SupaM (May 10, 2012)

Nice selection, I just cracked an OG18 and a Bubba 76. Took my Vortex down too.


----------



## feildgrow247 (May 10, 2012)

diggin the plants man i had just ordered a strain that will change to purple and blue with the cooler temps at night now would it be alright to just have my air conditioner blow on it on high at night to turn purple?


----------



## Barrelhse (May 10, 2012)

feildgrow247 said:


> diggin the plants man i had just ordered a strain that will change to purple and blue with the cooler temps at night now would it be alright to just have my air conditioner blow on it on high at night to turn purple?


I don't know for sure but I think it would work. I heard somewhere that you need a 20 degree difference between night and day for them to change, but I can't vouch for that.


----------



## feildgrow247 (May 10, 2012)

so yours turn naturally?


----------



## Barrelhse (May 10, 2012)

feildgrow247 said:


> so yours turn naturally?


I have them in a cold basement in New England.


----------



## Psytranceorgy (May 10, 2012)

^^^ haha werd 2 that =D


----------



## Barrelhse (May 10, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Nice selection, I just cracked an OG18 and a Bubba 76. Took my Vortex down too.


Any pics of the Vortex?


----------



## Barrelhse (May 10, 2012)

Got a few before the batteries went. This one is from a seed on a Critical+ with an unknown male. Really sativa, fluffy but frosty and sweet, falling all over the place. It's turning a nice color for some reason. 41 days.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 10, 2012)

Cream Caramel x Vortex, 45 days. Found several bananas , otherwise a good plant with lots of sticky funk. I don't think it will full-hermie, I just pull out the bananas with tweezers and keep an eye on them when they do this. I try to avoid keeping any seeds from these types, though.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 10, 2012)

This is a mystery plant, day 38, seedling found growing in a pot in 12/12. It's a little shaggy looking because it needed a drink when I took it out, but it's an attractive plant with dark green foliage and bright white flowers. It smells pretty good so I'm sure it will be worthwhile.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 10, 2012)

Kandy Kush fem, day 59. Wow. Big and solid, never had much smell until now but it 's gotten a delicious sweet smell of chewing gum or candy. I was a little disappointed until now because I thought it would be another plant that didn't live up to it's name but I think I'll really like this one. I had a sweet smelling KK/Sk male and hit this with some pollen. Also, this is where the batteries died.


----------



## SupaM (May 10, 2012)

I'll get a couple shots I took up tomorrow. I f'd up the clone being impatient cause I hadn't sexed it yet, so this is a one shot deal. Sux cause she's gorgeous and stinky lol. ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (May 14, 2012)

SupaM said:


> I'll get a couple shots I took up tomorrow. I f'd up the clone being impatient cause I hadn't sexed it yet, so this is a one shot deal. Sux cause she's gorgeous and stinky lol. ATB!


Maybe a re-veg?


----------



## Barrelhse (May 14, 2012)

Grand Daddy Purps. 5 seeds, 4 males. Here is the female at one week of 12/12. Vegged 6 weeks, 3 gal pot, topped in veg. I just LST'd it today.


----------



## raiderman (May 18, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Got a few before the batteries went. This one is from a seed on a Critical+ with an unknown male. Really sativa, fluffy but frosty and sweet, falling all over the place. It's turning a nice color for some reason. 41 days.


quite a show,they look really ns..the fourth pic has a boyfriend,,,granddy purps looks totally bomb,lots of color.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 18, 2012)

raiderman said:


> quite a show,they look really ns..the fourth pic has a boyfriend,,,granddy purps looks totally bomb,lots of color.


Yeah, that C+ had lots of bananas, I ntook it out of the room. Almost done, too- smells great. Same with the Cream Caramel x Vortex at 7 wks, but pretty much done. Bananas I can deal with as long as they aren't throwing full-blown male flowers- then I toss it. I tightened up the light leaks just to make sure.
That GDP is going crazy since I tied it down, I'll get some pics up soon, here and on the GDP threads.
I decided to force a Plushberry at 4 wks so I can hit it with some Blackwater. Hope the Plush is a girl, or that my Blackwater clone roots.

...And a quick report while I'm here-
Aphrodite (Kannabia) Total surprise, I really like this one. I expected nothing and got an extremely dense plant, truly rock-hard nugs, the only real rock-hard nugs I've grown. The top 3.5 inches weighed 33.5g wet, but I didn't get a dry weight because I found bud rot all up the top stem when I trimmed and tossed it.. The rest of the plant was fine and delivers a hard hitting and long lasting smoke. Pretty smooth for my quick dry sample, and very tasty. Sweet and sour, very pleasant.


----------



## raiderman (May 18, 2012)

yea i jus pik off the nanners. i have an eye for them clear across the room,lol.light leaks was my prob.i resealed it.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 18, 2012)

Here is the GDP female, all tied down. The theory is that the growth hormone is sent to the highest parts of the plant, which are the tops. When the tops are bent lower than the lower growth, the "popcorn" now becomes like tops and grow as such. Also a pic of a handsome Blackwater male with a strong spicy grape smell. 
The GDP has been tied for 3 days, so I'll include a pic from then to compare.


----------



## raiderman (May 18, 2012)

that GDP really sticks out.thats a hell of a male yu got there.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 19, 2012)

Quick update- Ripped Bubba cracked, put in dirt to sprout. 
3 Plushberry, 2 in veg and one in 12/12. One male for sure in veg, nothing on the other two. I started an Ace of Spades to cross with the Plushberry because they both have Black Cherry Soda in them. Would like to cross The Ripped Bubba with the Ace, both have Jack the Ripper, and maybe I should throw in the Jack's Cleaner, although I was thinking that would go with the Larry and Corleone. Maybe I can clone it.
I've got a confusing line-up and a lot more varieties yet to go, so things should get fun here soon. There's a GDP at 2 wks flower about to get gang-banged by a Blackwater and a GDP. So is a Cheesequake and a WW, and maybe a Plushberry if things time right. I only do this because I like to watch.
In veg, Plushberry, Spacedawg, Snowdawg, Cheddarwurst, Ace of Spades, Jackpot Royale, Cheesquake and a probable Ripped Bubba. Out of all of these, only the Ace of Spades doesn't get underlined by Spell-check.


----------



## raiderman (May 19, 2012)

i always liked tga gear ,wish they did stable fems.hell of a grow yu got there.


----------



## raiderman (May 19, 2012)

attitude has a good strain thats impossible to get anywhere,only ones left are in pick and mix.gonna grab some of those.good thread.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 20, 2012)

raiderman said:


> attitude has a good strain thats impossible to get anywhere,only ones left are in pick and mix.gonna grab some of those.good thread.


Get one for me, too.


----------



## raiderman (May 20, 2012)

yea i have to pay all the bills first here,lol,then see wat i get left over,lol.thier 20.00 apiece...but i will post a pic of wat they look like after 12 weex.in the 4th pic is dj short old time moonshine pheno that is impossible cuz otm is no longer around.theres 3 pheno types.and all amazing heavy ass weight.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 21, 2012)

Those are beautiful. What color!


----------



## Barrelhse (May 21, 2012)

Plushberry in 12/12 showing female. It's only been in 5 days and was just 4 wks when I flipped it. Male Plush in veg, and a possible female. It was topped in veg and has the two top shoots bent over, but I don't think that shows. Took the bottom 2 branches for clones after these pics.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 21, 2012)

WW by G13 Labs. 17 days in, vegged for 40. This is a pretty plant, dark green and really symmetrical, with smallish sized leaves. It was a freebie or I wouldn't have the seed, but I've had some good luck with freebies on occasion. i hit it with some GDP pollen today, just in case.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 21, 2012)

GDP at 2 wks in, vegged for 6 I think. Topped and heavily LST'd, it should be getting impressive in another two weeks. I hit a bud with GDP pollen today, it may be early but I'll hit the same bud again later. The male is just now opening. I'm waiting for The Blackwater pollen, too- it's got a few that are about to pop.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 21, 2012)

Cheesequake, 6 wks today. These are best with the lower pocorn and side-branches removed. That stuff really spreads the growth around, but if you take it off everything goes to the top. These smell so good, dank fruity/cheese. This looks close at 6 weeks, maybe the clones start a little faster. They still like 8 wks, tho, to turn purple. thought I had more pics than this, guess not. I'm still impressed enough to keep cloning this, just can't part with it. I'll be involving Cheesequake moms in breeding with some purples and some Cheeses, and maybe have time to grow some of them someday


----------



## raiderman (May 21, 2012)

those are some fatass buds.wont have to buy seeds for awhile.


----------



## SupaM (May 21, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Any pics of the Vortex?


Finally! LOL...sorry for the hold up, just been extremely busy in getting my vegetable gardens together. Again, this is a one time 
Deal as I killed the clone  anyway this my Vortex


----------



## SupaM (May 21, 2012)

Vegging :
OG18 

Bubba 76 

BlueCheese


----------



## raiderman (May 21, 2012)

ive done the og 18,expect large buds.


----------



## SupaM (May 21, 2012)

raiderman said:


> ive done the og 18,expect large buds.


Nice! That's the first comment I've heard on it. Thanks how many weeks did it take yours to finish? After I get a cut rooted, I'll go ahead and flower it out. I had a great OG"sumn" a few weeks ago and got the itch to run it. I hope it's good lol. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (May 21, 2012)

bet that plushberry is a killer smoke..wen i do a conneseuire strain i get more for them.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 22, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Vegging :
> OG18 View attachment 2178505
> 
> Bubba 76 View attachment 2178507
> ...


Took your advice and got BB Blue Cheese, but only got a single. Grow of several different Cheese crosses coming up one of these days.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 22, 2012)

raiderman said:


> bet that plushberry is a killer smoke..wen i do a conneseuire strain i get more for them.


Ima make seeds, got 2 girls and a boy for a 3some.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 22, 2012)

From the veg table:
Ripped Bubba, just sprouted and came up with a lot of red that I tried to show but the pics are blurred.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 22, 2012)

Cheesequake clone, just taking off after rooting in a dome. I have another one, too, and a GDP fem clone just rooted at exactly 2 wks. Also trying a Blackwater male clone to have for future use.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 22, 2012)

Spacedawg, TGA. (Snowdawg x Spacequeen)

4 wks tomorrow. A slow starter, I actually started another one because I didn't think this one would make it. It'sfinally starting to look healthy and happy; no sex yet.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 22, 2012)

Here's the second Spacedawg, 17 days. Anyone know what the rust-colored lines are? I've had that on a few seedlings but they seem to get past it.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 22, 2012)

A pair of Cheddarwurst from Alphakronic. (Cheese x Spacedawg)
They seem like two different phenos, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 22, 2012)

Ace of Spades
This is fast and furious, at 17 days like the Cheddarwurst and the 2nd Spacedawg. It's bigger than the others, hoping for a female but I'll cross it with the Plushberry either way.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 22, 2012)

Plushberry at 5 weeeks tomorrow, just showed female(!) It's been topped, headed for 12/12 in about 2 weeks.
There's a male in veg, too, and another fem in 12/12.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 22, 2012)

Snowdawg, Alphakronic. 5 weeks veg.
Only got 1 for 4 to germ , but it's a girl.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 22, 2012)

Jackpot Royale, Alphakronik. (Las Vegas Purple Kush x Spacequeen)
Another at 5 weeks, also a girl.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 23, 2012)

Today the Blackwater had a threesome with a White Widow and a Grand Daddy Purps. Videos on Xhamster.com


----------



## SupaM (May 23, 2012)

Nice! I've had that rusted look on my lower leaves from watering too fast, and the light burning them.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 24, 2012)

Cheesequake at 4 wks. Pollinated with GDP and Blackwater.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 24, 2012)

Another Cheesequake, this one at 45 days and will be chopped at 8 wks.


----------



## steampick (May 24, 2012)

God, you're a mad scientist barrel! That Cheesequake has a major indica lean going on in the bud formation (dense looking).


----------



## Barrelhse (May 24, 2012)

steampick said:


> God, you're a mad scientist barrel! That Cheesequake has a major indica lean going on in the bud formation (dense looking).


This has been a great plant for me, it was a one-shot Single while hoping for a good pheno. It actually lives up to the description which is uncommon. I've kept this going as clones for over a year- meanwhile, I'm crossing it with every plant that comes out male so I'll have plenty of stock with a Cheesquake mom once the last clone fails. This one has a bud of Kandy Kush/Sk seeds on it.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 25, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Another Cheesequake, this one at 45 days and will be chopped at 8 wks.


Maybe 50 days!


----------



## SupaM (May 25, 2012)

Close enough...! LOL


----------



## Barrelhse (May 25, 2012)

On impulse I went to Hemp Depot for a change and got a couple of lemon strains. Anyone seen these?
Gods Lemon- Jordan of the Islands, God x Lemon Skunk
Dirty Girl- KOS (Kingdom of Seeds), C99 x Arcata Lemonwreck
There is also Ken's Kush on the way from elsewhere.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, look at what I have....lol from my brotha....
Caramelo x Vortex, and Jillybean x Querkle


----------



## SupaM (Jun 11, 2012)

Also in the veg area, we have OG18 and Emerald Triangle's Bubba76...


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 15, 2012)

This site is getting to be a pain in the ass, always something fucked up and the pages load slow as hell. These pics have to be uploaded individually, and opened one at a time. I'll keep going until it totally fucks up. 
Here we have a Spacedawg (TGA) at 9 days in. Quite a stretch; I pruned it out heavily because things are going to get crowded so I want to drive it to the tops.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 15, 2012)

White Widow, G13 Labs. 41 days. 
Nice, freebie. If you got one grow it, smells citrus/dank and getting sticky. 8-10 wks, they say.
Very pretty plant and easy to grow, no clone but I hit the bitch w/ some Blackwater and GDP pollen.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 15, 2012)

Grand Daddy Purple, Ken's. 39 days.
This one is different- thickest stems I've seen and not much stretch. This was topped and LST'd. The buds were slow to develop and had an "off" odor, but everything has changed. Buds are swelling fast and getting a little color, the smell is sweet grape. Should be ready around the 4th. Hit this with some Blackwater and some GDP male.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 15, 2012)

Plushberry at 29 days.
There is another one about 10 days behind this that is very similar in appearance. I jammed this in at 4 wks because I wanted to hit it with some Blackwater that was getting old. I hit a bud as soon as the hairs were long enough and will get 10 or 12 seeds. The Blackwater was a nice male with a sweet smell so I cloned it. Actually I've cloned most of these (missed the WW) in case anything is outstanding. Some of the clones will be lollipopped and put in at 4 wks to get a few main colas and conserve room. I'd like to get the next grow started but I'm restraining myself to avoid frustration later when I run out of room in veg and the 12/12 needs needs 3 more weeks.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 15, 2012)

Snowdawg- Alpakronik. 16 days
Another big stretch. This is filling in almost as fast as it stretches, though, just seems to enjoy growing. I had low expectations on this because I only got 1 for 4 to germ and it was a slow starter. I like the looks of it now and I think it might turn out to be a hot one.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 15, 2012)

Jackpot Royale, Alphakronik. 18 days
I'm not sure how this will turn out for color but it smells really good and should be tasty to smoke. Again, we caught it in the stretch when they don't look their best.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheddarwurst2, Alphakronik, 2 days
Just put this in 12/12, nice looking plant; mother is Exodus Cheese, father is Snowdawg Bx. I have a male of this, same age (40 day veg). I put these in when I realized that the male is the only one I got from the Snowdawg mixes and I want to hit them all with some pollen from it. (Spacedawg, Snowdawg2, Cheddarwurst2 and anything else in flower)
Pics are all of the female.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 16, 2012)

You are [email protected]! I will be vegging for another month or so....


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 16, 2012)

SupaM said:


> You are [email protected]! I will be vegging for another month or so....


The trouble with this hobby is all the waiting. Wait for veg, wait to finish, wait to dry, wait for cure. I try to keep things going so I'm always within a week or two of another plant ready to harvest. As soon as I have room in 12/12 I toss in another one or two, but space is my problem. I'm ready to try a few more new things but I'm jammed up with clones. I think I'll put the duplicates in 1 gal pots and flip them at 3 or 4 weeks, single cola style to save room. Most of the moms are in 12/12 so I'll be able to see if any of them are special enough to keep (from the clones left in veg.).
I just took down a ChQuake and a large yielding mystery plant, next is the WW in 2-3 wks. and the GDP around the same time. The GDP was splayed out in training and takes up a lot of room.
I read an article here about cloning in brown glass beer bottles so I dropped a couple of Spacedawg shoots in. They seem to be getting the little pre-root bumps so I'm hoping they'll work, why not.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah, I agree the waiting game is a Beast! My issue is that every single thing in my veg area is from seed, and pretty young atm... I have a BC mom, and 5 sprouts, and 2 seedlings. Four strains that will all be new to me. While it's hot here, I only burn one light in my flowering tent. I harvest once a month.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 18, 2012)

hey brotha.. looking good. waiting is the worst. ima ber waiting beofre long. i just harvested 7 plants. now i have 1 in flower 4 weeks and the other i just put in. my pellet stove faltered this winter and killed aq bunc h of my stock. i had to start over with clones i got back from friends i gave. and some seeds going. kushberry skunk / a o, blueberry / strawberry kush royal kush x black rose. my bro gave me some clones also. tangerine dream , killa watt, white widow. super lemon haze and a few others. it pourin rain here today so when i got up i had a wake and bake goin. kinda ripped now lol and cant remember shit. 

and yes this site is a HUGE pain in the ole penis

catch ya later barrelhse keep smilin and happy growin. 

hammer


----------



## Satanicbongripper (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 21, 2012)

Updated pics, not much exciting at this stage of the grow.
First is a Grand Daddy Purple at 44 days. I didn't get pics of the massive trunk, but I will next time. Ima cut it and split it for the stove next winter.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 21, 2012)

Plushberry #2 (my label) at 3 wks. 
There is another Plush at 5 wks I'll show next. This one has buds that are more round and compact than the other one. I don't know how they'll compare but they seem like different phenos.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 21, 2012)

Plushberry at 5 wks.
More sativa looking than the last one. This may be Space Queen dom, has that TGA smell. It's bulking up nicely, an easy grow. I have clones of everything so I can sort out the best strains and phenos from the plants in flower, in case anything Really Special shows up. Also breeding everything with some of these males: Ace of Spades, Plushberry, GDP, Blackwater, and Cheddarwurst2.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 21, 2012)

Jackpot Royale at 24 days.
Pics ain't much because the plant is finishing stretch and isn't great looking. Somewhat large and lots of buds, smells sweet/grape. I'd like to get some Blackwater on this one.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 21, 2012)

Spacedawg (TGA), 15 days
Another one caught without make-up, stretching a lot. Not sure what to make of this yet, smells like Space Queen. I pinched off a lot of the lower clutter.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 21, 2012)

Snowdawg2 (Alphakronik) 22 days
Very attractive plant, nice rich color and what looks like a good yield. Hope it's as good as he says, but I always hope that.
No pics of Ripped Bubba and Cheddarwurst2 because I just put them in. After that I can sort out the clones and think about my next grow. I've been accumulating a lot of lemon flavors to try out next.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 21, 2012)

Mail today- Attitude June order. I got singles this time, I'll never get to everything if I keep buying 5 0r 10 packs. 

Super Lemon Haze (Green House)
Tahoe OG reg. (Cali Conn.)
Lemon OG Kush (DNA)
Sour Lemon OG (Em. Triangle)
Grapefruit Krush ( " " )
Buddha Tahoe (Big Buddha)
Plus the freebies- Kandy Kush, Bl Dream, Rambo, etc. I chose regular UFOs and got 2 Darkstar and 2 HD Fruity but they'll probably be around for a while unless I hear good reports on them.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 21, 2012)

I almost bit on the June promo, but the only freebie I was interested in was the Blue Dream Haze. ...with Blue Dream being "clone only"... I'm on a seed mission now for new Moms. Chopped the Last of my 3D tonight....phasing it out finally ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Jun 21, 2012)

Everything looks great! I appreciate you running all these wonderful strains first lol. Most I go get, or some variation. That GDP and oldest Plushberry look tasty. Still slow motion my way.....


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 21, 2012)

SupaM said:


> I almost bit on the June promo, but the only freebie I was interested in was the Blue Dream Haze. ...with Blue Dream being "clone only"... I'm on a seed mission now for new Moms. Chopped the Last of my 3D tonight....phasing it out finally ATB!


I didn't really like the June promo a lot, but I'm glad I didn't wait for July. I just grew a Kandy Kush freebie and loved it- very lemony which got me on the lemon kick, want to try more of that. I bred the KK with a KK/Sk. I'll pop some of those with the KK fem and backcross it again to see what happens. I noticed the seeds I made were a reddish brown chestnut color so I looked at the new KK and it's the same.
The Blue Dream Haze sold me, too- hope it's a decent representative of the Blue Dream we hear so much about.
Meantime, treading water waiting for everything to get ready, WW by G13 Labs due in about 10 days. Pungent sweet citrus smell and sticky buds on the dense side. I don't expect much from White Widow because there are so many out there, and this was a freebie. I like the plant quite a lot, though; I think it will taste good and give a good yield for a smallish plant.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 22, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Mail today- Attitude June order. I got singles this time, I'll never get to everything if I keep buying 5 0r 10 packs.
> 
> Super Lemon Haze (Green House)
> Tahoe OG reg. (Cali Conn.)
> ...


 mmmm..... sour lemon og View attachment 2223315


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 22, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> mmmm..... sour lemon og View attachment 2223315


Tell me more! Looks nice. I have some other EM TRI seeds, have you tried any or heard about them? 
Cherry OG
Lost Coast OG
Grapefruit Krush


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 22, 2012)

No, but captainstickyfingers has done lost coast and GK. Some beautiful plants. And as for the slog, she's a champ. Let her go 11-12 weeks . Very resinous, tight bud structure, 2x or more stretch after the flip. She's my #1 right now and not leaving my garden any time soon.
Also just got my june promo from the tude.... they fucked up and gave me sssdh instead of heavy duty fruity, but I can not complain about that one at all


----------



## guy420 (Jun 22, 2012)

how is the pineapple express


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 22, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> No, but captainstickyfingers has done lost coast and GK. Some beautiful plants. And as for the slog, she's a champ. Let her go 11-12 weeks . Very resinous, tight bud structure, 2x or more stretch after the flip. She's my #1 right now and not leaving my garden any time soon.
> Also just got my june promo from the tude.... they fucked up and gave me sssdh instead of heavy duty fruity, but I can not complain about that one at all


Cool. I'll check out the Capt. and see what I can find. The sssdh sounds interesting, I got 2 ea of the HD Fruity and Darkstar, plus 2 Rambo. I've never seen any TH Seeds stuff and may be sitting on those while I get to some of my orders. I just checked my order history at attitude and I got 1 in March, 3 in April, 1 in June, plus Hemp Depot in May. I don't even know where to start, but I'm ready for anything!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 22, 2012)

guy420 said:


> how is the pineapple express


I grew that a long time ago, as a single. My plant was very nice, good structure, color, and yield of solid buds. I was disappointed by the lack of flavor, otherwise I liked the plant. Other phenos may have it all, I only did one seed.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 22, 2012)

Funny that particular strain, PE is what I've been waiting on for over a week to germinate. I've had the single for a while and finally decided to crack it, but so far, it's a no go


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 23, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Funny that particular strain, PE is what I've been waiting on for over a week to germinate. I've had the single for a while and finally decided to crack it, but so far, it's a no go


If it doesn't go don't feel bad, it's a nice plant but not so outstanding that you'll really miss much.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 23, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> If it doesn't go don't feel bad, it's a nice plant but not so outstanding that you'll really miss much.


Yeah, I'm about to retry it, but after two more days, she'll go to the forest.lol it's an old freebie, but the second one not to germinate. 
Another funny thing is I got four seeds out of some GDP I got from my buddy that I soaked and put into paper towel. If they germ, I'll run 'em.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 3, 2012)

Flowering. 2 Spacedawg, 2 Plushberry, 2 Cheddarwurst, Snowdawg, Ripped Bubba, Jackpot Royale, and Cluster.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 3, 2012)

Waiting for some room.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 3, 2012)

GDP had some bud rot problems and took off the tops. Here's what's left. Dense "popcorn" at 57 days.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 3, 2012)

That sux brotha, but at least you have some, and I'm sure, clones. Looks like some Dank too! How much longer you think? I'm taking notes lol. I'm about to re-pot and clone my "specials", it will be a couple weeks before anything new hits the flowering room. ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 3, 2012)

SupaM said:


> That sux brotha, but at least you have some, and I'm sure, clones. Looks like some Dank too! How much longer you think? I'm taking notes lol. I'm about to re-pot and clone my "specials", it will be a couple weeks before anything new hits the flowering room. ATB!


On the Ken's thread they'tre talking 70 days. I'll go for around that unless I get more rot, then I'll chop. The smell gets better as they mature and color, quite grapey. I have one clone at 6 wks, and one I just took when I topped that. Also making Blackwater and GDP seeds on this one, plus I still have 5 left from Ken's (4 out of 5 males the first run). I'll get back to this but I have a lot of new varieties I'm dying to try first- after all these clones. I have clones of everything in flower in case of a spectacular find, but so far I think I'll run out what I have and move along to the Lemon themed grow. I'll start with the reg. seeds to find any males (to save) and then do the feminzed varieties. Should be around 12 diff. kinds so I want to have lots of room.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 6, 2012)

Here are a few that were by the door. I moved them out so I could water, but ran out of steam when it came to the plants in the back. Maybe next time- that lung cancer kinda slowed me down.
This is a Plushberry at about 7 wks (May 17). No pink, smells more like Space Queen.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 6, 2012)

Another Plushberry, this one at about 5 wks (May 30)
Again, no pink and no cherry. (That bud only looks pink because of the lights)


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 6, 2012)

Snowdawg- Alphakronik. 5 1/2wks. Beginning to look like a pretty good yield, tall, the stretch is all filling in with some frosty nugs. Somewhat neutral smell and quite sticky. None of these plants seem too fussy. I feed them every 2 or 3 waters with a weak solution of nutes. I usually give them some 20-20-20 for the stretch, then 15-30-15 once or twice, then some bloom mix from X Nutrients (free sample). I seldom mix more than 50% of the label directions, often 1/3.
I got a 5-pack of this one, only got one to germ with 4 tries- still one left. This seems like a good plant, I hope it has the sweetness they talk so much about. This got hit with some Plushberry and Ace of Spades pollen.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 6, 2012)

Ripped Bubba- this sucker really took off in 12/12, stretched about 3x, only been in 18 days. It's a light lime green and a lot taller than I expected. This was topped in veg and put in 12/12 at 4 wks from seed. I went early because I wanted to cross it with the Ace male (and I did), as they both have Jack the Ripper. I'm soaking a Jack's Cleaner2 to cross with clones from Ace and RB, depending on sexes. Hope JC2 is a girl! I'll save a clone for the Lemon grow coming up, it should mix in well.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 6, 2012)

TGA Spacedawg. 6 days flower after 7+ wks veg., topped. I trimmed this up quite a bit after these pics but the cam batteries died so no "after" pics until next time. I have another one of these at 37 days flower, untopped, quite tall and among the frostiest at only 5 wks. I expect something good will happen with this strain.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 6, 2012)

just checkin in all looking VN...


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 9, 2012)

Jackpot Royale - Alphakronik- (Las Vegas Purple Kush x Spacequeen f2)
42 days (or 6 weeks) Supposed to be a 70 day strain. 
This thing is an impressive plant with tons of nugs up and down the stalks, I tried to get some pics to show that. Huge yield on this- I think it may be good at 9 wks, it already looks like many plants when they are done. Can't imagine another 4 wks of growth. It's not very smelly so I hope it still delivers on flavor, I have a couple of clones in case it's a keeper.
EDIT: Adding a pic of it in the flower room.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 9, 2012)

A shitload of pics of the Plushberry (that doesn't have bananas) at 40 days. Just playing with the cam, some are w/ flash. This baby has some weight, hope it stays clean for great yield of sticky flavor.
I took a branch from anther Plush and, of course, quick-dried some to try. It had a lot of flavor for fast dry, and left a floral taste coating my mouth. I imagine the flavor will be more identifiable when it is dried properly- even now it lasts in your mouth for a time. Can't ID the buzz because I've been smoking a lot of stuff, but it seems to maintain my medicated state.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 9, 2012)

Clones vegging away, many are in 3 gal pots and hitting 7 to 8 weeks. I'm waiting to see how the 12/12 crop turns out so I'll know which clones to keep running, and I'll probably end up flowering everything instead of tossing the dogs. Maybe I'll get ruthless and make room for the good ones to spread out, though, there's just too many there. Good problem to have for a change!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 9, 2012)

Across the back from L to R, Cheddarwurst2, Spacedawg, and Ripped Bubba. The big nug in the front of the pics is a Cluster (CH9 freebie), 7 wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 9, 2012)

Eric Clapton Drifting Blues 2008 Unplugged Live TV Recording - YouTube


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 10, 2012)

Here we have the "after" pics from the Spacedawg in post #752 above.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 11, 2012)

From what I see of those in flower the winners may be a Spacedawg pheno and a Cheddarwurst pheno, both very similar as they have the same father (I believe). Both are extremely frosted at 5-6 weeks and smell sweet and floral/candy. Both look like low yielders but they have plenty of time to fill out. These may be my stash if they finish like they seem, but I may not keep them going past the clones I have because of yield vs. space. Also have a somewhat drab pheno of each with nothing special going on with either. Jackpot Royale will be a winner, too, if it has any flavor and punch- really swelling up with even the lower nugs having quality.

*Soaked the Jack's Cleaner2 on July 3, paper toweled and waited. Didn't crack so I finally put it in dirt on the 8th, not expecting anything to happen but sometimes they take a while.
Meanwhile started some new seeds soaking last night:
(2) Grapegod (Next Generation)- Grapefruit x Godbud
(2) God's Lemon (Jordan of the Island)- Lemon Skunk x God
(2) Dirty Girl (Kingdom of Seeds)- Arcata Lemonwreck x Bros.Grimm C99
(1) Grapefruit Krush-fem. (Emerald Triangle)- Grapefruit x Bubba Kush
(1) Larry OG Kush (Cali Connection)
(1) Corleone Kush (Cali Connection)
All have sunk and are headed for the towels.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 11, 2012)

Dizamn!!! GrapeGod, God's Lemon, and that Dirty Girl sounds incredible! anything from Bros. Grimm gets my attention.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 11, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Dizamn!!! GrapeGod, God's Lemon, and that Dirty Girl sounds incredible! anything from Bros. Grimm gets my attention.


I wanted to get a different groove going so I went to Hemp Depot and liked the looks of these. Saw some good reports on them and on the Grapefruit Krush, too.
Most of them are regs so I will be expecting some males, and maybe one or two that don't germ. Plenty of talent on the bench, though. Singles of Buddha Tahoe, Julius Caesar, Tahoe, Sour Lemon OG, Super Lemon Haze, Lemon OG Kush, Cherry Kush, Lost Coast OG, and Blue Lemon Thai waiting to go. Then the Cheese varieties, I guess after xmas.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 11, 2012)

I have the Grapefruit Krush and Buddha Tahoe. Took a clone of my OG18 and my Bubba 76. Like you, I'm ready for new 'flavor' as well.... I've never run any Kush, so I'm looking for a few Good ones. Probably gonna phase out the Blue Cheese next, but she's a great cashcrop with her bag appeal, great taste, fast flower and yield lol. Wait, Maybe, she'll stay a bit longer....lol


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 12, 2012)

-Jack's Cleaner2- sprouted today, 9 days after soaking and towels, never cracked but I planted it anyway on the 8th. Always looked like a healthy seed, large and dark with no apparent damage.
-Some faster seeds, though, have cracked after 2 days- 1 Dirty Girl and 1 God's Lemon. The Dirty Girl seeds are tiny, God's Lemon quite large. 
-A Plushberry and Cluster at 8 wks. Would like to make some room but I think they need a few more days. Cluster page says 53 days, Plush says 60.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah I'm about to toss the PE. It never popped, so on to the next lol. I have roots on my OG18 clone, so I may get impatient and flower it, since I have a mom vegging slowly. I'm about to re-pot my "special" TGA beans. I have two of each vegging nicely, Caramelo x Vortex, Querkle x Jillybean a week behind each other.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 15, 2012)

Everything has been put in dirt and sprouted as of today, except for 2 Grapegod and a Grapefruit Krush that are still in towels. One GrGod looks like it's about to crack; I'll give them a day or so then plant them and wait. Disappointing if they don't go, but plenty more on deck.
The seeds that have sprouted:
2 Dirty Girl (Kingdom of Seeds))
2 God's Lemon Skunk (Jordan of the Islands)
1 Larry OG Kush (Cali C)
1 Corleone Kush (Cali C)
1 Jack's Cleaner2 (TGA)

Pics tomorrow of Spacedawg, Plushberry, Jackpot Royale and more!!


----------



## bloodstone (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, you are still killing it, I'll be looking forward to more.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 16, 2012)

Jackpot, Snowdawg2, Cheddarwurst2, and Spacedawg. 
First is Jackpot Royale at 7 wks, great plant, hoping for quality cuz the yield is there.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 16, 2012)

Snowdawg, also about 7 wks. Nothing special so far although the fluffy buds are changing to a little more solid. May be 9-10 wks, could get good later. I have 2 clones I'm waiting to see how this is because if it's not great I don't have room to run them.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 16, 2012)

Spacedawg, 6 wks.
Sticky, frosty, great smell, smallish looking yield but it looks like really good quality to make up for it. One of the frostiest I've grown.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 16, 2012)

Cheddarwurst2. I have two of these, different phenos. This one is very similar to Spacedawg except it seems to have even more of everything- smell, yield, frost- nice!


----------



## SupaM (Jul 17, 2012)

I suppose they are on my account now, bud. I haven't been able to "like" for the last two days..... This site continues to go further down.... hackers, snitching mods.....wtfAnyway..... "like" guess I have to write it out for now lol


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 21, 2012)

(Cheddarwurst in pic. above was at 33 days.)
Two Grapegod finally cracked and got planted, one is up the other is showing. The only dud (out of 10 seeds and 6 breeders) is Em.Tri. Grapefruit Krush, but I'll give it a while longer- it's in dirt now but never cracked, like the JC2 that finally sprouted after 11 days. We get so spoiled from the seeds that pop in a day or two that we forget how long some can take. In the end, whatever pops is a good one. Baby pics in a day or two, I work tomorrow.
Spacedawg is swelling up with the calyxes enlarging so it looks much more like medium harvest than a light one. That plant and the Cheddarwurst I'm looking forward to. They share a sticky sweetness that makes my mouth water when I smell them, expect it will appear in the smoke as well.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 22, 2012)

It's gonna be a good harvest for sure brotha!! I had to resoak my Bubba76 from emerald triangle before it would crack open. It had some mutant growth, so I topped it. The mom now has 3 heads, and I have two identical cuts rooted and vegging. I won't begin flowering anything for about two weeks or so, but it will be a fresh new lineup..... For now, I made a lil dry ice kief with my BlueCheese, Vortex, and 3D sugar leaves. ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 22, 2012)

My Grapefruit Krush looks like a no-go; too bad, I wanted that and only had the one. Oh well, not the first time. Also looks like 1 of 2 on the Grapegod. Whorled leaves on the survivor, pics tomorrow.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 23, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> My Grapefruit Krush looks like a no-go; too bad, I wanted that and only had the one. Oh well, not the first time. Also looks like 1 of 2 on the Grapegod. Whorled leaves on the survivor, pics tomorrow.


My veg area is starting to look like yours....too full!!!!lol


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 23, 2012)

The newest additions to a crowded grow.
Grapegod sprouted on the 18th. The dates are when the seeds have broken ground and started to grow.
The God's Lemon (Jordan of the Islands) was the 1st to crack and 1st to sprout. It's growing like Jack's beanstalk, could be a male but that might be ok.
Dirty Girl (KOS- Arcata Lemonwreck x C99) has a unique leaf shape, don't know which parent that trait would be from.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 23, 2012)

Plushberry (black pot, left) and GDP- clones at 8 wks, still vegging in 3 gal pots.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 23, 2012)

One more, Jackpot Royale at 8 wks. Another 10-14 days? The calyxes are as big as any I've seen- just keeps packing on more and more as the days go by, but it doesn't have that "done" look to it.
There is a clone of this also in 12/12, and 1 or 2 young clones in veg. This has been hit w/ Ace of Spades pollen and Plushberry; seems like a good mother. Has a mild aroma, hint of lavender. I have a Blackwater male in veg that I want use on one of these, too.


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 22, 2012)

No pics, just some updating- pics in a few days.
I'm not going with anymore Alphakronik or TGA for a while. Been getting some ok weed, but small yields and a lot of fluffy stuff esp. lower down. Jackpot Royale, Spacedawg, Snowdawg, Cheddarwurst2- finishing some clones of these in 1 gal buckets, pruned lower stuff from branches. Shot these in as soon as I saw from the parents that I didn't want these in the garden anymore. also have some Plushberry, Ripped Bubba and GDP at 6-8 weeks, all those are better yielders and I still have some original seeds of each for another grow.
From the seedlings pictured above (#777) I got 3 fem and 5 males. 
Females- God's Lemon, Larry OG, Dirty Girl. Vegged 7.5 wks, now at 18 days 12/12. All look fantastic. God' Lem is squat and full, the other two are tall and lanky.
-In Veg: about 5 wks (all fem.) 
2 Cherry OG (Em. Tri)
2 Blue Lemon Thai (CH9)
Buddha Tahoe (Big Buddha)
Lemon OG Kush (DNA)
Sour Lemon OG (Em. Tri.)
Super Lemon Haze (GrnHse)
plus clones. Larry OG cuts rooted while sitting in a cup of water. They'd be good with the beer bottle method. Dirty Girl also a ready cloner. I like these two, both mothers smell really good. God's Lemon- I got one to root, but this pheno isn't the lemon so that's ok. If I like it anyway I have one.
Males:Corleone, Ace of Spades, Jack's Cleaner2
All have been tapped and used on Larry, D.Girl, Gods Lem. (JC2 and Ace on Ripped Bubba as well.) The Corleone is a prolific producer of pollen, and smells good, wish I had more fems in early flower to use it on- but I cut some clones for later.
More Males: God Lem, Dirty Girl, Grapegod, should flower in a week.

Booring...Pics of all this to come!


----------



## SupaM (Sep 22, 2012)

Glad to see you back around brotha!! ....and away we go....lol

Caramelo x Vortex about 17 days 

Querkle x Jillybean 17 days 

Emerald Triangle Bubba76 45 days 

Reserva Privada OG#18(not worth the pic)lol View attachment 2345481


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice stuff- Bubba 76 looks hot!


----------



## SupaM (Sep 24, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Nice stuff- Bubba 76 looks hot!


Well, as far as growth and structure go, she's badass..lol not a heavy smell, but I may have another two weeks to go,and the resin is increasing so we'll see. How long did you flower QxJB & CxV...? ATB!


----------



## cotchept (Sep 24, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Well, as far as growth and structure go, she's badass..lol not a heavy smell, but I may have another two weeks to go,and the resin is increasing so we'll see. How long did you flower QxJB & CxV...? ATB!


Nice B76. Looks like yours is Affy dom. She doesn't get very smelly but is good smoke.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 24, 2012)

cotchept said:


> Nice B76. Looks like yours is Affy dom. She doesn't get very smelly but is good smoke.


Thanks brotha! You're the second person to tell me that it's afghani dominant, I hope that is a good thing. I was interested in a Bubba dominant pheno, but hey, it was a freebie...ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 25, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Well, as far as growth and structure go, she's badass..lol not a heavy smell, but I may have another two weeks to go,and the resin is increasing so we'll see. How long did you flower QxJB & CxV...? ATB!


I think they were both 9 wks, the CxV was a better yield, but I only tried 1 QxJB so you may get a better pheno.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks! So far, so good....the CxV is bigger, but the QxJB has more budsites. Both are coming along nicely. The pics of QxJB were ridiculous!!!lol ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 26, 2012)

Pics tomorrow. Larry OG hermied at 4 weeks . bummer.


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 26, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Larry OG hermied at 4 weeks . bummer.


ouch. been hearing hermie stories about cali connect for a little while.


----------



## powerslide (Sep 27, 2012)

So many pages so little time... Any advice on anything thats a good stealth strain prefer heavy on the yield? I have run master kush from nirvana(terrible) and sweet deep grapefruit from dinafem decent yielder not that strong both were extremely stealthy though. My room doesnt have a filter. I bought some Homegrown Fanta Northern Lights hoping its as stealthy.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 27, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Pics tomorrow. Larry OG hermied at 4 weeks . bummer.


Man, that sux!!!! Is it too bad to cut them out....?


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 27, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Man, that sux!!!! Is it too bad to cut them out....?


Didn't get to take pics today.
I Looked it over today and there wasn't much on it besides what I removed already- all in all pretty minor (except for seeds). I put it back in, but near the door this time so I can keep an eye on it. I have some clones going that I'll keep until I see how this one does. Big plant, tall with long side branches that grow straight up, sticky and frosty for 4 weeks.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 27, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Didn't get to take pics today.
> I Looked it over today and there wasn't much on it besides what I removed already- all in all pretty minor (except for seeds). I put it back in, but near the door this time so I can keep an eye on it. I have some clones going that I'll keep until I see how this one does. Big plant, tall with long side branches that grow straight up, sticky and frosty for 4 weeks.


Yeah, even if you took it earlier, say wk 7, I would attempt to finish that one. I would hate for you not to taste it after growing it out so long. I'm gonna take these B76 another week for full on indica stone lol it swole up nicely....I've been told by a couple here my plants are Afghani dom. Please excuse the blurry shot..ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 29, 2012)

Ripped Bubba-TGA. Clone at 6wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 29, 2012)

Snowdawg- Alphakronik. Clone, 75 days. Very fluffy.


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 29, 2012)

Spacedawg-TGA. Clone, 6 wks.


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 29, 2012)

Dirty Girl- Kingdom Organic Seeds. 26 days. Goes 14" above the yardstick. Arcata Lemonwreck x C99. Smells like lemon candy.


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 29, 2012)

God's Lemon- Jordan of the Islands. 26 days. Seems like a heavy yield. Just beginning to smell, I was disappointed at the total lack of aroma but it's getting skunky and sweet now.


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 29, 2012)

Larry OG, Cali Conn. 31 days.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 29, 2012)

Man, that Larry is frosty as f*ck!!! Everything looks stellar ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 7, 2012)

Here's the Larry OG at 39 days. I like this one- big plant, dense nugs, frosty/sticky and smelly- still has another 2-3 weeks. Clones easy, I have 5 or 6.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 7, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> God's Lemon- Jordan of the Islands. 26 days. Seems like a heavy yield. Just beginning to smell, I was disappointed at the total lack of aroma but it's getting skunky and sweet now.


where did you get this one dont see it over at attitude... I like the fact it was low aroma for awhile i need the stealthy and always looking for new stuff. Heavy yeilds is always a plus!!!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 7, 2012)

Ripped Bubba clone at 52 days. (60 recommended) This went in young in a small pot, along w/ several others, as I was clearing the decks for some new stuff. I had some Spacedawg, Snowdawg, Cheddarwurst2, and this one, that I took as clones in case of a keeper parent. No keepers so I wanted to get rid of these- put them in 1 gal buckets and flipped at 3-4 weeks. Most are pretty scrawny, 3/8 to a half dried. This one is smallish but a little bigger than most.
Tomorrow I'll show God's Lemon and Dirty Girl at 5 wks., and some real variety with 8 plants (6 diff.) 7 wks from seed. Some I just flipped, 3 are waiting for room. They are Sour Lemon Kush, Lemon OG Kush, (2) Blue Lemon Thai, (2) Cherry OG, Super Lemon Haze, and Buddha Tahoe (Big Buddha).
So now I have to get clones of everything just in case. Looks like I'll be running some of these for a while....already rooted are 5-6 Larry's, 5-6 Dirty Girl, and some SLH and Cherry about 5 days from cut.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 7, 2012)

Glad that Larry OG pulled through for you. I chopped both Bubba76, should be dry mid week... OG #18 recovering and budding slowly now. That CxV took off like a rocket and the QxJB is exploding as well. I put another OG #18 into flower but in coco this time.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 7, 2012)

Your killing it like usual man! If they aren't keepers they are at least done justice for sure!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 7, 2012)

powerslide said:


> where did you get this one dont see it over at attitude... I like the fact it was low aroma for awhile i need the stealthy and always looking for new stuff. Heavy yeilds is always a plus!!!


I went to Hemp Depot for a look at something different, God's Lemon is from Jordan of the Islands. So far I like it a lot, seems to be about like the description.' but not stinky yet. They say it really smells so you may not want to try it- I may have an odd pheno.... I got Dirty Girl from KOS (Kingdom Organic Seeds) there, too, also very nice. They all smell though. You may want to try Kandy Kush- low odor, I was bummed until I smoked it, has a really great flavor. Mine was a delicious lemon that got me going on this lemon kick.

Kingdom Organic Seeds at Hemp Depot 

That link will be at Hemp Depot (Canada), the list of breeders is on the left if you want to look at some new and different (and many familiar) breeders. I have ordered there a few times over the years and always have been satisfied.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 7, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> Your killing it like usual man! If they aren't keepers they are at least done justice for sure!


They weren't so bad, I suppose, just not the phenos I would have preferred. I don't have room for light-yielding genetics and these were all on the low side, whileSnowdawg2 was very fluffy as well. 
Now I have 11 plants by 8 different breeders all at around 7 wks veg, (except the God Lem, Larry and D.Girl in 12/12). Should be some great pics over the next several weeks, as this will be an Xmas harvest around mid-Dec., if all goes well.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2012)

I hear ya, you have a high bar and green thumb that's why I watch 
looking forward to your updates for sure...


----------



## SupaM (Oct 8, 2012)

He's an all around good dude.....I second ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 8, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Glad that Larry OG pulled through for you. I chopped both Bubba76, should be dry mid week... OG #18 recovering and budding slowly now. That CxV took off like a rocket and the QxJB is exploding as well. I put another OG #18 into flower but in coco this time.


Wondering what the Bubba tastes like- is that the coffee one? I can't keep them straight any more! Never tried the18, either, tho I had some OG#18 x Sk that was ok but not special. Those other seeds seem good, some I've done started slow and stayed scrawny so yours may be really good yielders.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 8, 2012)

These aren't great pics tonite cuz everything is at an in-between stage. There is an SLH and Cherry OG at 10days 12/12 and a Blue Lem Thai, Sour Lem OG and Lemon OG Kush at 4 days 12/12. 

Eric Clapton Drifting Blues 2008 Unplugged Live TV Recording - YouTube 

Cherry OG, Emerald Triangle. This went in at 5 wks veg. I have two and this one was quite tall so I put it in before it could get out of hand.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 8, 2012)

Super Lemon Haze-Greenhouse- much nicer than the pics, dark green and growing like mad (hard to clone though). Looking forward to this after all the great reviews I've seen, hope it's a good pheno. Appears to be one at this point, has some good stem smell- citrus but not lemon (yet).


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 8, 2012)

Lemon OG Kush, DNA. !2/12 for 4 days.Thick growth that I pruned out after this pic, very branchy. Lots of clones from everything should make me fucking crazy.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 8, 2012)

Sour Lemon Og, Em. Triangle. Also 4 days. None of these are too shabby, but it will take a couple of weeks to really see what each plant will be like.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 8, 2012)

Blue Lemon Thai-CH9. As with the Cherry OG, I have 2 of these going and flipped the taller one early, the other is still in veg. I took off some lower branches after these pics. (18" ruler)
Still in veg are Blue Lem Thai, Cherry OG, and Buddha Tahoe, along with 10-12 Larry and Dirty Girl clones, and whatever clones take from the cuttings off all of these.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2012)

All looking healthy, the selections are interesting. Should be quite a show!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey Barrel, wussup? I have lots of pages to review it looks like. Those Ripped Bubbas on this page look fantastic (as always). I think I last left off after you harvest GDP.........good times. 

Did I ever show you my PE? You inspired me along with Scotty Balls and it is one of, if not the overall best strain I have ever grown. I'm finishing up my second run of it right now. I'll drop some pics of what I have grown since my last update which was a long, long time ago, LOL. 

1.OG #18-single fem seed (so dope it's disgusting)
2. Purple Auto Mazar-2 fems (1 purple 1 green) 1 male, lotsa seeds. 
3. Pineapple Express- single fem seed (last grow 3.5 zips)
4. Emperor's Haze-single reg bean (12/12 from seed)
5. Urkle S1- Single fem seed
6. Blue Cheese-BF, single fem seed. (believe it or not 2 zips of tasty buds)
7. Chronic (and urkle)- single fem seed...meh
8. Pineapple Express clone from current grow.


----------



## ddimebag (Oct 12, 2012)

Subbed to follow the progress of the Cherry OG plants. I am planning a breeding project with Cherry OG, but I haven't seen any proper grow journals on it...would love to know your opinion on it's resistance against stress (temperature, under/overwatering, herm issues, mold issues, etc...), its potency, and most importantly its aromas. I am especially interested in the cherry flavored pheno, should one of yours turn out to be one.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 12, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Sour Lemon Og, Em. Triangle. Also 4 days. None of these are too shabby, but it will take a couple of weeks to really see what each plant will be like.


ha ha- forgot the pic


----------



## powerslide (Oct 14, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> Hey Barrel, wussup? I have lots of pages to review it looks like. Those Ripped Bubbas on this page look fantastic (as always). I think I last left off after you harvest GDP.........good times.
> 
> Did I ever show you my PE? You inspired me along with Scotty Balls and it is one of, if not the overall best strain I have ever grown. I'm finishing up my second run of it right now. I'll drop some pics of what I have grown since my last update which was a long, long time ago, LOL.
> 
> ...


you shold do some breeding w/ the og and PE maybe the urkle too MMMMMM


----------



## SupaM (Oct 14, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Wondering what the Bubba tastes like- is that the coffee one? I can't keep them straight any more! Never tried the18, either, tho I had some OG#18 x Sk that was ok but not special. Those other seeds seem good, some I've done started slow and stayed scrawny so yours may be really good yielders.


I can't quite put a proper description on the taste yet because it's freshly dried with only a day into curing. That Piney kush inhale hint of fruit on the exhale so far. Bubba76 is 1976 afghan x pre-98 bubba by Emerald Triangle. 18 is a finicky Bitch, but I hear well worth the trouble. I had heavy nursery burning early on due to this soil and her sensitivity, but she's back on track now. I have two more og18 ladies fresh into flowering. I just put one in a bubbler into veg today as well. Should be a merry chronic christmas. 

Rock hard nugs on this Bubba 76 like the breeders info ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 14, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> Hey Barrel, wussup? I have lots of pages to review it looks like. Those Ripped Bubbas on this page look fantastic (as always). I think I last left off after you harvest GDP.........good times.
> 
> Did I ever show you my PE? You inspired me along with Scotty Balls and it is one of, if not the overall best strain I have ever grown. I'm finishing up my second run of it right now. I'll drop some pics of what I have grown since my last update which was a long, long time ago, LOL.
> 
> ...


Nice array, some fine looking buds. The Emp. Haze is wild-I picture haze as long internodes and fluffy buds so I avoid it. i picked up a P Exp freebie along the way, I should run that soon. I have a Blue Cheese seed, too, but mine's from Big Buddha. I heard BF is better, although I think they're both the same genetics. Keep us updated on those buds.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 14, 2012)

SupaM said:


> I can't quite put a proper description on the taste yet because it's freshly dried with only a day into curing. That Piney kush inhale hint of fruit on the exhale so far. Bubba76 is 1976 afghan x pre-98 bubba by Emerald Triangle. 18 is a finicky Bitch, but I hear well worth the trouble. I had heavy nursery burning early on due to this soil and her sensitivity, but she's back on track now. I have two more og18 ladies fresh into flowering. I just put one in a bubbler into veg today as well. Should be a merry chronic christmas.
> 
> Rock hard nugs on this Bubba 76 like the breeders info ATB!
> View attachment 2372543View attachment 2372544View attachment 2372545View attachment 2372546


Those look solid, even from here- looks like a worthwhile strain. I have no complaints with my Em.Triangle plants, appear to be pretty solid genetics or at least healthy plants.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 14, 2012)

ddimebag said:


> Subbed to follow the progress of the Cherry OG plants. I am planning a breeding project with Cherry OG, but I haven't seen any proper grow journals on it...would love to know your opinion on it's resistance against stress (temperature, under/overwatering, herm issues, mold issues, etc...), its potency, and most importantly its aromas. I am especially interested in the cherry flavored pheno, should one of yours turn out to be one.


I'm curious about this one, too. Still a short one in veg (7 wks) that is much bushier, quite a difference so they should give us a couple of looks at possibilities. The tall one is starting to flower and doesn't have much smell at the moment. Pics this week.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 20, 2012)

Sour Lemon OG, Em.Tri. 16 days


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 20, 2012)

Cherry OG, Em Tri. 5 days and another at 23 days.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 20, 2012)

God's Lemon, Jordan of the Islands 46 days


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 20, 2012)

Larry OG, Cali Conn. 51 days


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 20, 2012)

Blue Lemon Thai, CH9, 16 days. I have 2, this is the tall pheno.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 20, 2012)

Blue Lem. Thai, short pheno. Just going in today.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 20, 2012)

Buddha tahoe, Big Buddha. 10 days


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 20, 2012)

WW
 Noyce!


----------



## ddimebag (Oct 20, 2012)

looking good! thanks for the update


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 20, 2012)

I didn't get the SLH, Lem OG Kush, and - my favorite- Dirty Girl. I snapped a small branch moving it, so I got a pre-taste at 6 wks. Absolutely delicious, sweet lemon and quite a buzz. The God's Lemon smells good, too, and has a pile of very dense buds. Didn't get clones, but I had a God's Lem male and a Dirty Girl male, and still 8 seeds left in the pack. 
(I'll get those plants next time, the DG is at 46, SLH 23, and Lem OGK at 16.)


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 20, 2012)

That god's lemon looks soooo plump! dammmmmm! I tell you your garden looks fantastic, I know what happy girls look like and those are some struttin beeeeochizzz! lol
*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Barrelhse again.
*puff, puff, pass*
**
*I keep wondering about that cherry og too!


----------



## SupaM (Oct 21, 2012)

Killer updates, brotha! That truly is God's lemons lol. Had to switch my #18 clones into coco, which is working out nicely. I am about to put most of these into flowering. Also built this bubbler. ATB!


----------



## ddimebag (Oct 29, 2012)

How are those Cherry OGs doing?


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 2, 2012)

Power was out from 4pm mon-4pm Fri, just came on and I only got a quick look at the garden. Looks ok, stretchy and a little yellow. The plants in veg I'm hoping didn't go into flower.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 2, 2012)

Glad your ok bro!


----------



## SupaM (Nov 2, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Power was out from 4pm mon-4pm Fri, just came on and I only got a quick look at the garden. Looks ok, stretchy and a little yellow. The plants in veg I'm hoping didn't go into flower.


Thought about you guys...besides the power, did you guys catch it really bad...?


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 3, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Thought about you guys...besides the power, did you guys catch it really bad...?


No, not bad. The town I live in is heavily wooded, 58% lost power.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 3, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> No, not bad. The town I live in is heavily wooded, 58% lost power.


Wow! I have family in NYC that faired okay as well.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm gonna pull the QxJB tomorrow, but the CxV may need another week still loads of white pistils. My guess is too much Yellow Bottle lol. 
CxV View attachment 2396384View attachment 2396386


----------



## SupaM (Nov 8, 2012)

Q x J 
View attachment 2403113View attachment 2403114View attachment 2403116View attachment 2403117


----------



## SupaM (Nov 8, 2012)

OG#18

About three more weeks on this one.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 8, 2012)

Caramelo x Vortex last week before chop
View attachment 2403124View attachment 2403125View attachment 2403126


----------



## ddimebag (Nov 9, 2012)

damn, that QxJ looks great! Your own cross, i presume? I made a bunch of Qleaner crosses last year, but didn't get to test them properly yet...had a JTRxQ outside this year, that turned out pretty good for a late-planted outdoor plant.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 9, 2012)

ddimebag said:


> damn, that QxJ looks great! Your own cross, i presume? I made a bunch of Qleaner crosses last year, but didn't get to test them properly yet...had a JTRxQ outside this year, that turned out pretty good for a late-planted outdoor plant.


Nope, that's the ingenious work of the Op. He's the sh!t!!!! I am just a very fortunate horticulturalist,.with great friends! Thanks, that was a little test run, now we'll run her steady... ATB!


----------



## ddimebag (Nov 25, 2012)

Any word on the Cherry OGs?


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 25, 2012)

ddimebag said:


> Any word on the Cherry OGs?


lol...pics tomorrow, the 1st (tall)one is more diesel- I've been chopping a little because I'm out and have 3 patients I work with. It's just over 8 wks, not a huge producer but firm nugs. OK smoke but haven't had any that's finished and cured. The second one stretched in 12/12, has a more sweet/fruity smell than the other one but I haven't cut any yet.
Also, my Buddha Tahoe (Big Buddha) is VERY purple which I didn't expect. Anyone know about this strain?


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 26, 2012)

I've got some pics, but I also installed Win8 and I'm having trouble making things work. Do not get Windows 8, it really sucks dick.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 27, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> I've got some pics, but I also installed Win8 and I'm having trouble making things work. Do not get Windows 8, it really sucks dick.


No worries....lol we'll be here whenever you figure it out....I still prefer XP....ATB!


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 27, 2012)

SupaM said:


> No worries....lol we'll be here whenever you figure it out....I still prefer XP....ATB!


XP was my favorite, too. This computer came with Win7, but I thought 8might be cool. Now I'm trying to figure out how to get 7 back because this Compaq came already installed so I don't even have a CD.
Fuck 'em all.


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 27, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> XP was my favorite, too. This computer came with Win7, but I thought 8might be cool. Now I'm trying to figure out how to get 7 back because this Compaq came already installed so I don't even have a CD.
> Fuck 'em all.


Have u tried looking for it at www.download.com


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 28, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> XP was my favorite, too. This computer came with Win7, but I thought 8might be cool. Now I'm trying to figure out how to get 7 back because this Compaq came already installed so I don't even have a CD.
> Fuck 'em all.


When you first start up your machine does it have a "recovery" option? Boot it up and continuously press the "F8" key. If you have it you should be have a boot to the "recovery partition" option, which will reinstall your operating system to how it was when you bought the box.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 29, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> When you first start up your machine does it have a "recovery" option? Boot it up and continuously press the "F8" key. If you have it you should be have a boot to the "recovery partition" option, which will reinstall your operating system to how it was when you bought the box.


I'll try it. I found a 7 download site (digital river) but my comp. won't read the disc I made. Maybe recovery will work......


----------



## berad4guvna (Nov 29, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> I'll try it. I found a 7 download site (digital river) but my comp. won't read the disc I made. Maybe recovery will work......


You should have a recovery partition. look for it at the bottom of your screen when your PC boots up.

If your trying to download Win. 7 be careful. Use a torrent like kickass torrent's. You need Bit Torrent to download torrents.

After this you can grab a badass program called powerISO. It will convert your windows 7 download into an ISO and burn it to a blank DVD. That's probably the reason your burned disk doesn't boot up. You need your windows 7 in a ISO format before you burn the disk.

O, and all this stuff is free 99 lol, cant beat free. watch for viruses!

I know that's a lot of steps. PM me if you get stuck or need more help.

Good luck!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2012)

Have you been able to locate a recovery partition? It shouldn't have overwritten it with the other install.
If you need help I offer also.


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 29, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> Have you been able to locate a recovery partition? It shouldn't have overwritten it with the other install.
> If you need help I offer also.


I have to wait until tomorrow. My daughter downloaded a video chip of her baby I want to try and burn it b4 i fuck around (if I can)- ran out of DVDs trying to get win7, off to the store tomorrow.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2012)

Priorities! 
... and never ending fun!


----------



## berad4guvna (Nov 29, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> I have to wait until tomorrow. My daughter downloaded a video chip of her baby I want to try and burn it b4 i fuck around (if I can)- ran out of DVDs trying to get win7, off to the store tomorrow.


Dude, your golden with a fresh copy of Win. 7.

Good luck!


----------



## ddimebag (Dec 18, 2012)

how are those Cherry OGs doing?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 5, 2013)

What's good Barrelhse?
Hope all is well man!


----------



## SupaM (Sep 16, 2013)

Barrelhse, what's shakin' brother? Hope you are well ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Feb 19, 2014)

From the man, himself......Cheesequake x (KushberryxJillybean) @ wk 8 

ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 19, 2014)

Super nice!


----------



## SupaM (Feb 20, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> Super nice!


Thanks colo! Just tryna represent for tha rent lol ATB!


----------



## bloodstone (Oct 15, 2014)

I really miss his single seed runs, hope Barrelhse is doing well.


----------

